# Swedish Prospect Update Thread - Part 3



## William H Bonney

Part 1
Part 2

Continue.


----------



## Mathletic

thought I'd repost here. Just wondering what you think of these guys from the J18 Elit league.

Anton Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda
Gustaf FranzÃ©n, HV71
Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson, LinkÃ¶ping
Calle Krantz, LinkÃ¶ping
Henrik TÃ¶rnqvist, LinkÃ¶ping
Philip Rondahl, LinkÃ¶ping
Erik Brissle, LinkÃ¶ping
Marcus JÃ¶rgensen, RÃ¶gle
Philip Magnusson, RÃ¶gle
Erik Santesson, RÃ¶gle
Max Bergqvist, Troja-Ljungby

Emil Mathias SÃ¦teraas Lyngstad, BrynÃ¤s
Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke, BrynÃ¤s
Simon SandstrÃ¶m, BrynÃ¤s
Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s
Lucas Carlsson, BrynÃ¤s
Jesper Nordin, FÃ¤rjestad
Rasmus Asplund, FÃ¤rjestad
Andreas Schumacher, FÃ¤rjestad
Jacob Thor, Leksand
Oscar Lang, Leksand
Carl Ericson, Leksand
Fredrik Forsberg, Leksand
Hampus Eriksson, Mora
Kevin Jansson, Valbo
Christopher MastomÃ¤ki, VÃ¤sterÃ¥s
Gabriel Carlsson, Ã–rebro
Pontus LÃ¶wing, Ã–rebro

Robin Kovacs, AIK
Jonathan LÃ©man, Almtuna
Vilmos Gallo, Flemingsbergs IK
Tobias GÃ¶ransson, SDE HF
Christian Blomqvist, SDE HF
Andreas Maier, SDE HF
Nik Simsic, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje
Erik Ullman, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje


----------



## Klown

Mathletic said:


> Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke, BrynÃ¤s




I was really impressed by this guy in the TV-pucken tournament this year. Fearless, nice shot, nice speed, and a leader. I think BrynÃ¤s have a gem here.



Mathletic said:


> Jonathan LÃ©man, Almtuna




Another guy that impressed me in the TV-pucken tournament. Calm two-way defenceman with good decision making and decent stick handling. I know he likes Modo and I hope he will attend their hockey college (or whatever "gymnasium" is called in english) when he's old enough. They should have the knowledge and resources I think Almtuna lack to make him reach his full potential.


----------



## 1912

Mathletic said:


> Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s




Winger. Born August 1996. About 6'1", 190lbs . From what i understand, one of the most dominant swedish forwards in his age group. Terrific shot, terrific passer. Very gifted offensively. I've only had limited viewings but i just sense this guy is going to be good.

In J18 elit he currently sits at *GP:*22 *G:*20 *A:*21 *TP:*41 *Ppg:*1.86

But the most amazing stat imo is, that he is a *+40*(+45/-5)

Why he is'nt playing SuperElit is beyond me.


----------



## joe89

Markstroms pads said:


> Winger. Born August 1996. About 6'1", 190lbs . From what i understand, one of the most dominant swedish forwards in his age group. Terrific shot, terrific passer. Very gifted offensively. I've only had limited viewings but i just sense this guy is going to be good.
> 
> In J18 elit he currently sits at *GP:*22 *G:*20 *A:*21 *TP:*41 *Ppg:*1.86
> 
> But the most amazing stat imo is, that he is a *+40*(+45/-5)
> 
> Why he is'nt playing SuperElit is beyond me.




My sense is that BrynÃ¤s likes their prospects to dominate J18 before going to J20. Maybe because their prospect pool is deep, maybe because they like it step by step. Lindholm, Molin and Djoos only played one full year in SuperElit. Arguably it's working..


----------



## quentez

Anyone think the Norwegian defenseman Mattias NÃ¸rstebÃ¸ will get drafted? Just won the U20 WJC-D1 with Norway and has played 9 games for BrynÃ¤s.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

quentez said:


> Anyone think the Norwegian defenseman Mattias NÃ¸rstebÃ¸ will get drafted? Just won the U20 WJC-D1 with Norway and has played 9 games for BrynÃ¤s.




His size might be a concern? 178cm/5'10 thats pretty small for a D.


----------



## quentez

Yes, that might be an issue. I've never actually seen him play, but in tests he has been ranked the best trained player (by a mile) among hockey players at his age in Norway.


----------



## Trotzig

96 crop looks really strong at the moment. Things may change though.


----------



## john g

anyone have any thoughts on Villiam Haag? loaned to the USHL and had 2-2-4 in his first four games for Muskegon.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=16790


----------



## KRM

Andreas Johnson scores his first SEL goal in his second game, GWG in a shootout but it still counts!


----------



## romelson

Prospect stats from SEL & SEL2, updated after todays round.

SEL
Oscar Lindberg, SkellefteÃ¥ 33-11-17-28 (NY Rangers)
Calle JÃ¤rnkrok, BrynÃ¤s 33-10-18-28 (Detroit)
Magnus Nygren, FÃ¤rjestad 29-6-11-17 (Montreal)
Nicklas Jensen, AIK 32-12-4-16 (Vancouver)
William Karlsson, HV71 31-3-13-16 (Anaheim)
Jesper Fasth, HV71 25-8-7-15 (NY Rangers)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman, LinkÃ¶ping 32-0-14-14 (Detroit)
Max Friberg, TimrÃ¥ 33-6-6-12 (Anaheim)
Daniel Gunnarsson, LuleÃ¥ 32-5-6-11 (Minnesota)
Henrik TÃ¶mmernes, FrÃ¶lunda 32-2-7-9 (Vancouver)
Joakim NordstrÃ¶m, AIK 23-5-3-8 (Chicago)
Max GÃ¶rtz, FÃ¤rjestad 30-5-3-8 (Nashville)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m, Modo 27-3-3-6 (Dallas)
Simon Bertilsson, BrynÃ¤s 22-1-3-4 (Philadelphia)
Daniel Zaar, RÃ¶gle 21-2-1-3 (Anaheim)
Emil Molin, BrynÃ¤s 25-1-2-3 (Dallas)
Oscar Klefbom, FÃ¤rjestad 11-0-3-3 (Edmonton)
Sebastian Collberg, FrÃ¶lunda 16-0-2-2 (Montreal)
Calle Andersson, FÃ¤rjestad 26-1-1-2 (NY Rangers)
John Klingberg, Skelleftea 4-0-2-2 (Dallas)
Joachim Nermark, LinkÃ¶ping 32-0-2-2 (Colorado)
Petter Granberg, Skelleftea 2-0-0-0 (Toronto)
Oscar Sundqvist, Skelleftea 4-0-0-0 (Pittsburgh)
Thomas Spelling, RÃ¶gle 4-0-0-0 (NY Rangers)
Jonatan Nielsen, LinkÃ¶ping 6-0-0-0 (Florida)
Tim Heed, VÃ¤xjÃ¶ 10-0-0-0 (Anaheim)
Christian Djoos, BrynÃ¤s 28-0-0-0 (Washington)

SEL2
Filip Forsberg, Leksand 22-9-10-19 (Washington)
Mikael Vikstrand, Mora 29-9-9-18 (Ottawa)
Pathrik Vesterholm, Karlskoga 31-3-14-17 (Vancouver)
Pontus Ã…berg, DjurgÃ¥rden 32-6-10-16 (Nashville)
Sebastian Collberg, Ã–rebro 15-6-2-8 (Montreal)
Erik Gustafsson, DjurgÃ¥rden 30-5-8-13 (Edmonton)
Tim Heed, VÃ¤sterÃ¥s 11-3-4-7 (Anaheim)
Ludwig Blomstrand, DjurgÃ¥rden 14-0-0-0, Almtuna 10-4-1-5 (Vancouver)
Jonatan Nielsen, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje 12-2-3-5 (Florida)
Erik NystrÃ¶m, Karlskrona 9-1-2-3 (Montreal)
Tom Nilsson, Mora, 26-1-2-3 (Toronto)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje 20-1-1-2 (Toronto)


----------



## KRM

And Rasmus Andersson scores his second goal of the season.


----------



## joe89

Draft eligible Wilhelm Westlund with his first SEL goal and point tonight.


----------



## KRM

Rasmus Andersson with another assist today.


----------



## joe89

KRM said:


> Rasmus Andersson with another assist today.




I think it was a wise decision of him to stay at home rather than go to the U17s, he's getting a good amount of trust and getting better each game with men. I hope he gets a crack at the U18 World Champs instead.


----------



## joe89

I had totally missed that Wallmark was on loan to Karlskrona. That's good for him. Has an assist and +3 in his first game, only halfway in. Could boost his draft stock if he stays the year there.

He's centering NystrÃ¶m(MTL) and McDonell on the first line.


----------



## KRM

Rydahl is playing some fine hockey right now.


----------



## fredligh

KRM said:


> Rydahl is playing some fine hockey right now.




More detailed info on him? He is playing for my hometown team but i havent really seen him yet. Also how is TÃ¶mmernÃ¤s looking?


----------



## SurMartin

Oskar Sundqvist with his first SEL-goal. He has been playing regularly on the fourth line during the last 6 games.


----------



## Klown

Anyone seen Arvid Lundberg play? I've heard people praise his defense lately. A candidate for the next WJC-team?


----------



## armani

Who would you say the top 3 performers were for Sweden in the World Jrs. tournament?


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

armani said:


> Who would you say the top 3 performers were for Sweden in the World Jrs. tournament?




Lindholm, Arvidsson and......Sandberg


----------



## Inf4mous0ne

Question for Vikstrand. Thought I read somewhere that he preferred "Wikstrand", but on his jersey for the WJC he had the V. Anyone able to comment on this?


----------



## SurMartin

Swedelicious said:


> Anyone seen Arvid Lundberg play? I've heard people praise his defense lately. A candidate for the next WJC-team?



Maybe, lots of good '94 and '95 Ds in sweden though. Probably needs to play more senior hockey, if not with SkellefteÃ¥ then on loan to a SEL-2 team. Difficult to take a spot on the SEL-team as it already has a very young core of defencemen, but if John Klingberg and Petter Granberg decides to go overseas I could see him become a regular next season (if he's still the number 1 call up.)


SensPromo said:


> Question for Vikstrand. Thought I read somewhere that he preferred "Wikstrand", but on his jersey for the WJC he had the V. Anyone able to comment on this?



I'm guessing it's a case of his family having written with a W for generations but legally it was originally signed with a V. I know a few other families in the same situation, there's no need in bothering to change it "offically" as long as they write with a V in legal documents. And I guess they always use the offical version on national jerseys.


----------



## shotvalley

How's Max GÃ¶rtz playing? Does he really have any NHL upside?


----------



## Tomas W

SensPromo said:


> Question for Vikstrand. Thought I read somewhere that he preferred "Wikstrand", but on his jersey for the WJC he had the V. Anyone able to comment on this?




I've read that his passport says Vikstrand but he prefer "Wikstrand". If so he'll probably change his name at his passport/id cart at some point as well.


----------



## cheerupmurray

odessa said:


> How's Max GÃ¶rtz playing? Does he really have any NHL upside?




I think so yes, have developed well this season. He is a goalscorer with a physical element to his game. He is by no means a sure thing, but could see him become a bottom-six player in NHL.


----------



## djf

odessa said:


> How's Max GÃ¶rtz playing? Does he really have any NHL upside?




Longshot IMHO, but definately not out of the question. Seems to have improved a bunch this season.


----------



## wej20

SurMartin said:


> Oskar Sundqvist with his first SEL-goal. He has been playing regularly on the fourth line during the last 6 games.




any word on how he's looked?


----------



## Mrpm

Dmytro Timashov is leaving Djurgarden for Modo. He's probably going to make his debut for Modo with the J20-team on saturday. No idea why he chose to leave DIF though..


----------



## Mathletic

anyone seen much of Wallmark so far in the Allsvenskan? Seems to be doing well with a pair of assists in 4 games.


----------



## 19 for president

What NHLer past/present would you say is most similar to Mattias Backman in terms of playing style. He seems to be developing more of an offensive game this year, but I was wondering what you think he'll ultimately project as in terms of style (defensive dman, 2 way etc).

Thanks!


----------



## KRM

Oliver Bohm with his first SEL goal yesterday.


----------



## Proust*

Robin Lehner
21 GP, 14 W, 5 L, 1.90 GAA, .945 SVG

Current AHL MVP.


----------



## djf

Proust said:


> Robin Lehner
> 21 GP, 14 W, 5 L, 1.90 GAA, .945 SVG
> 
> Current AHL MVP.






He's gonna be a star I hope, think Ottawa will give him a shot in the NHL this year?


----------



## joe89

Mathletic said:


> anyone seen much of Wallmark so far in the Allsvenskan? Seems to be doing well with a pair of assists in 4 games.




Would love to have something to report, but his team gets as little TV coverage as CBJ gets National air time. He's got another assist tonight.


----------



## iamitter

Anyone seen Jesper Fast play lately? He's been tearing it up since coming back from his injury 6-5-11 in 6 GP. We have some people who follow him via highlights on the Rangers board, but no major followers of HV71.


----------



## BPilgrim

Mathletic said:


> thought I'd repost here. Just wondering what you think of these guys from the J18 Elit league.






> Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson, LinkÃ¶ping



I've seen him quite alot this season and I had pretty high hopes for him on the preseason but I didn't really see why he was hyped. Once the season started he just exploded though. Now he's one of the better players for LinkÃ¶ping J20 in SuperElit/topp10; great splitvision, hands, speed, shot etc. Contributes mostly offensively but is ok defensively.



> Calle Krantz, LinkÃ¶ping



Big defenseman who rarely stands out but plays a calm game and has fairly good hands for a d. Born 97 but seems very comfortable playing J18. With his size he should make an interesting prospect.



> Henrik TÃ¶rnqvist, LinkÃ¶ping



A powerforward with a great snipe. Can also set up goals and sees the ice very well. Has been producing points everywhere he has played; LHC U16, LHC J18, LHC J20, Sweden team 17.



> Philip Rondahl, LinkÃ¶ping



Also a pretty big forward who has mostly been playing a physical game but has some offensive upside. Probably could score more points if given that role.



> Erik Brissle, LinkÃ¶ping



Good hands, often dekes and challenges the defense. Has an ability to get to good scoring chances but does not score that often. He is a more pure offensive player than for example Rondahl.



> Philip Magnusson, RÃ¶gle



A very big, natural goalscorer. Played J18 Elit already last year, born 97! This year he has been playing both J18 and U16 and he scores everywhere. Great shot. Might be a bit invisible play-wise in between his goals.



> Pontus LÃ¶wing, Ã–rebro



Haven't seen him this year but a powerful defender with his strengths in his own zone, playing very physical. Maybe a bit limited offensively but seems to have pruduced fairly good this season so far.


----------



## KRM

Rydahl with his first SEL goal.


----------



## romelson

John Klingberg is on fire tonight. 4 assists.
And Ozzy Lindberg with two goals. Third period still left to play.


----------



## romelson

Ludwig BystrÃ¶m sent down to SEL-2, team Ã–rebro, for the rest of the season. BystrÃ¶m got sour when Robert Hagg took his spot...


----------



## SimplySensational

Is Forsberg on the 4th line again?


----------



## sg58

SimplySensational said:


> Is Forsberg on the 4th line again?




He was, but they're splitting their ice-time pretty evenly.


----------



## gretskidoo

romelson said:


> Ludwig BystrÃ¶m sent down to SEL-2, team Ã–rebro, for the rest of the season. BystrÃ¶m got sour when Robert Hagg took his spot...




Or it's purely because Modo are bringing in more Ds for no real reason.


----------



## KRM

And now Collberg's finally on the board as well, first SEL goal recorded after a game winner in the shootout.


----------



## SurMartin

Lucas Wallmark with 1+3 in 6 games now in SEL-2.


----------



## Cush

Forsberg picked up a couple of assists today. Ridiculous pass on the first (starts at about 1:20)

http://www.hockeyallsvenskan.se/nyheter/qssacfazs8

Christian Djoos (Brynas) also picked up his fist SEL point, an assist in a 5-3 loss


----------



## Pellegrino

Cush said:


> Christian Djoos (Brynas) also picked up his fist SEL point, an assist in a 5-3 loss



Also, Elias Lindholm scored in that game.


----------



## Inf4mous0ne

Vikstrand at 11 goals and 11 assists for 22 points


----------



## Cush

Speculation: If Leksand ends up being promoted to the SEL next year (they lead the Allsvenskan) does Forsberg stay for another year to develop, or would he make the jump? As a Caps fan I'd like to him to make the jump, but a year in the SEL might not be a bad option for long term development. He's still young, won't be 19 until August


----------



## joe89

Cush said:


> Speculation: If Leksand ends up being promoted to the SEL next year (they lead the Allsvenskan) does Forsberg stay for another year to develop, or would he make the jump? As a Caps fan I'd like to him to make the jump, but a year in the SEL might not be a bad option for long term development. He's still young, won't be 19 until August




Late draft birthday, so could go either way. Physically and mentally I believe he will be ready. I don't see SEL2 to NHL right away as an obstacle in his case, not really a bigger jump than CHL to NHL for that matter.


----------



## VictorLustig

I would like Leksand to be promoted this year but I don't want to see Forsberg in the SEL. The level of hockey there is slightly better but i'm not sure the style of hockey that's being played there will be good for his development. He is an offensive player and I hope he heads over to NA to develop those qualities. Hopefully he can play a few games in the AHL after his season with Leksand is over.


----------



## Cush

thanks for the feedback, Joe and Perry2Perry


----------



## Tomas W

perry2perry said:


> I would like Leksand to be promoted this year but I don't want to see Forsberg in the SEL. The level of hockey there is slightly better but i'm not sure the style of hockey that's being played there will be good for his development. He is an offensive player and I hope he heads over to NA to develop those qualities. Hopefully he can play a few games in the AHL after his season with Leksand is over.




It's not a bad thing to get defensively mature either. But I agree the SEL sure is very oriented on defense.


----------



## gretskidoo

Tomas W said:


> It's not a bad thing to get defensively mature either. But I agree the SEL sure is very oriented on defense.




Leksand wouldn't just start playing defense first hockey just because they get promoted, I would hope.

Playing against teams that are far better defensively, let alone better overall, would surely be better for his development. As long as his ice-time doesn't suffer or they start using him as a shutdown forward, of course.


----------



## OiledUp

gretskidoo said:


> Leksand wouldn't just start playing defense first hockey just because they get promoted, I would hope.
> 
> Playing against teams that are far better defensively, let alone better overall, would surely be better for his development. As long as his ice-time doesn't suffer or they start using him as a shutdown forward, of course.




Yeah, I think Silfverberg has proven that SEL is a pretty ok path to take if you wanna develop your offensive game.


----------



## Tomas W

gretskidoo said:


> Leksand wouldn't just start playing defense first hockey just because they get promoted, I would hope.
> 
> Playing against teams that are far better defensively, let alone better overall, would surely be better for his development. As long as his ice-time doesn't suffer or they start using him as a shutdown forward, of course.




If Leksand makes it the Elite Leauge, they will have to play a lot more on the defense than now.


----------



## helicecopter

E.Lindholm sidelined?


----------



## VictorLustig

helicecopter said:


> E.Lindholm sidelined?




Illness I believe.


----------



## joe89

Allsvenskan:
Wallmark 2G
Forsberg 1G
Burakovsky 1G
Andersson 1A

Wallmark has 3+3 in 8 games now. Burakovsky has 3+4 in 31 games.. Without reading further into it.


----------



## VictorLustig

Erik Karlsson (Carolina) also had an assist for Karlskrona


----------



## Shyguy

joe89 said:


> Allsvenskan:
> Wallmark 2G
> Forsberg 1G
> Burakovsky 1G
> Andersson 1A
> 
> Wallmark has 3+3 in 8 games now. Burakovsky has 3+4 in 31 games.. Without reading further into it.




Good for Wallmark, I wonder if he could be a sleeper in the draft. ATM I don't think he's expected to go in the first 3 rounds.


----------



## VictorLustig

Shyguy said:


> Good for Wallmark, I wonder if he could be a sleeper in the draft. ATM I don't think he's expected to go in the first 3 rounds.




He's had a great start in Allsvenskan on a bottom team. There is really nothing wrong with his numbers at any level, his skating has looked really awkward the few times I've seen him though.


----------



## joe89

Shyguy said:


> Good for Wallmark, I wonder if he could be a sleeper in the draft. ATM I don't think he's expected to go in the first 3 rounds.




I think he's been around 3rd round material for a while. A good finish and U18 Worlds could probably work him into the top60. But he needs to show skating isn't too big of an obstacle.


----------



## Shyguy

perry2perry said:


> He's had a great start in Allsvenskan on a bottom team. There is really nothing wrong with his numbers at any level, his skating has looked really awkward the few times I've seen him though.




Well, he's not the first prospect to enter the draft with questionable skating/shot/physicality etc. All those things can be worked on and improved, the kid is still young.


----------



## romelson

Shyguy said:


> Well, he's not the first prospect to enter the draft with questionable skating/shot/physicality etc. All those things can be worked on and improved, the kid is still young.




And yesterday he scored again, a shorthanded goal. Im surprised Wallmark gets to play both PP and BP.


----------



## alexmanu

Can anyone give me updates on any of the following Swedish Preds prospects?:

Max Gortz
Pontus Aberg
Simon Fernholm

I'm hoping Aberg can develop into a nice sniper for the Preds, we need someone who can shoot the pick. I'm also really intrigued by Gortz and Fernholm.


----------



## Coffe

William Nylander will likely make his debute for SSK tomorrow vs DjurgÃ¥rden.


----------



## joe89

alexmanu said:


> Can anyone give me updates on any of the following Swedish Preds prospects?:
> 
> Max Gortz
> Pontus Aberg
> Simon Fernholm
> 
> I'm hoping Aberg can develop into a nice sniper for the Preds, we need someone who can shoot the pick. I'm also really intrigued by Gortz and Fernholm.




I've liked Gortz this season. He was often one of the best players on the Swedish U20 squad, too bad he got injured. He's shown he can score at the men's level, but he's not really playing that role for now. Going forward, I think he's either the hard worker you put with skill guys, or he's a 3rd liner. Seems like the type of player who fits like a glove into Nashville's system. If I'm the Preds, I either make sure he gets a somewhat more offensive role in the SEL next season, or I bring him over to North America so he can work on it further there. 

Aberg turned a corner this season when he was cut from the WJC squad. Like you said he can shoot the puck. But he has work to do when it comes to accuracy. No PP goals after 41 games is also unacceptable for him. He's having a very solid season for a junior player in a men's league, but it could've been even better considering how good he can be.


----------



## alexmanu

joe89 said:


> I've liked Gortz this season. He was often one of the best players on the Swedish U20 squad, too bad he got injured. He's shown he can score at the men's level, but he's not really playing that role for now. Going forward, I think he's either the hard worker you put with skill guys, or he's a 3rd liner. Seems like the type of player who fits like a glove into Nashville's system. If I'm the Preds, I either make sure he gets a somewhat more offensive role in the SEL next season, or I bring him over to North America so he can work on it further there.
> 
> Aberg turned a corner this season when he was cut from the WJC squad. Like you said he can shoot the puck. But he has work to do when it comes to accuracy. No PP goals after 41 games is also unacceptable for him. He's having a very solid season for a junior player in a men's league, but it could've been even better considering how good he can be.




I watched a couple of games on the internet during the lockout and I noticed that Aberg loves to shoot. We need forwards like that. I think he should stay maybe one more year in Sweden and then move to NA and challenge for a spot on the Preds offense immediately.


----------



## Konnan511

Detroit Red Wings - Both BÃ¤ckman and JÃ¤rnkrok chosen to the Swedish national team roster for next week's tournament.


----------



## Coffe

No debute for William Nylander tonight, apparently he wasn't declared 100% fit.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Wikstrand staying in Mora..


----------



## SurMartin

Arvid Lundberg will be playing his first full SEL-game tonight.


----------



## Mathletic

another assist for Wallmark today, kinda crazy how good he is doing. Very intriguing player.


----------



## Mathletic

What do you guys think of Emil Wrenman?


----------



## joe89

2015 eligible Robin Kovacs is dressed as extra forward for AIK in the SEL today.


----------



## Cush

Forsberg: 1 goal & 1 assist
Djoos: 1 assist


----------



## joe89

Great game for Ullmark stopping 45 of 46 shots and winning over Gustafsson(he saved 25 of 27).

Ullmark has only allowed four goals in 3Â½ SEL games.


----------



## VictorLustig

joe89 said:


> 2015 eligible Robin Kovacs is dressed as extra forward for AIK in the SEL today.




Second youngest player to get icetime in the SEL.


----------



## Mrpm

joe89 said:


> Great game for Ullmark stopping 45 of 46 shots and winning over Gustafsson(he saved 25 of 27).
> 
> Ullmark has only allowed four goals in 3Â½ SEL games.




HÃ¤gg was also reaaally good! One of Modos best D against LuleÃ¥, easily his best game in SEL so far. Played 18 minutes.


----------



## Cush

Forsberg w/ 2 assists today


----------



## VictorLustig

Cush said:


> Forsberg w/ 2 assists today




6 points in his last 3 games. He is among the highest scorers in the league per game. That's pretty impressive, especially considering he's been playing with bottom line talent for parts of the season and on the 2nd PP unit (on a very good team though).


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Wennberg and Ã…berg both 1+1 today


----------



## Almember

Do you know if some players catch the NHL interest has an OA ?

Like Nygren and Tommernes for example than they both be drafted 

Viktor Arvidsson? 
Dennis Rasmussen?
Lukas KilstrÃ¶m?
Oscar Fantenberg?
Niclas BurstrÃ¶m?


----------



## joe89

Only Arvidsson is draft eligible out of these players, and I think someone will take a flyer on him. He's got the speed and grit to overcome size. Fantenberg and Rasmussen could maybe catch some free agency eyes.


----------



## Mrpm

Adrian Kempe was 3+1 in Swedens 4-0 win against the Czech Republic.


----------



## ChadS

How did BÃ¤ckman look vs. the Czechs? Any idea of his icetime? Noticed he was on the 2nd pair.


----------



## Hockeygeek22

Pontus Karlsson born 1998 i've heard alot about. Djurgarden, AIK and Farjestad is chasing him. The kid is dominating in his U16 and U15 teams in Taby HC. Also has a big role in U18, is going to play TV-pucken this fall. 

He plays exactly like Alexander Ovechkin with a minimum of 5shots per game and a lot of speed and hits. Very good skater and has a great shot.

This is only what i've heard from some swedish scouts. If true im very excited, Sweden needs a Ovechkin type!!!

If someone seen or heard of this guy please fill in!


----------



## Hockeygeek22

Robin Norell from Djurgarden J20 SuperElit is making his debut tournament right now for Sweden U18 in a 5 nations tournament in Sweden. Is he any good?


----------



## Mrpm

Hockeygeek22 said:


> Pontus Karlsson born 1998 i've heard alot about. Djurgarden, AIK and Farjestad is chasing him. The kid is dominating in his U16 and U15 teams in Taby HC. Also has a big role in U18, is going to play TV-pucken this fall.
> 
> He plays exactly like Alexander Ovechkin with a minimum of 5shots per game and a lot of speed and hits. Very good skater and has a great shot.
> 
> This is only what i've heard from some swedish scouts. If true im very excited, Sweden needs a Ovechkin type!!!
> 
> If someone seen or heard of this guy please fill in!




Tim Wahlgren is another great 98. Scored 10(6+4) points in 8 games in TV-pucken as an underaged and is one of Kramfors best players in j18-elit with 12 points in 20 games(against players up to 3 years older than him). We will most likely see him in Modo in 2 years.


----------



## pokerface1

joe89 said:


> Only Arvidsson is draft eligible out of these players, and I think someone will take a flyer on him. He's got the speed and grit to overcome size. Fantenberg and Rasmussen could maybe catch some free agency eyes.





Is there no extra season of eligibility for late-born Euros? 
(Fantenberg Oct. '91 bday)

first year of eligibility would've been 2010, right?


----------



## joe89

pokerface1 said:


> Is there no extra season of eligibility for late-born Euros?
> (Fantenberg Oct. '91 bday)
> 
> first year of eligibility would've been 2010, right?




You've got three years. So for Fantenberg 2010, 2011, 2012. This year is the last chance for late 92's and early 93's.


----------



## pokerface1

joe89 said:


> You've got three years. So for Fantenberg 2010, 2011, 2012. This year is the last chance for late 92's and early 93's.




But European players have 4 years of eligibility, no? Like Magnus Nygren(June 7th, 1990) drafted at age 21 by Montreal in 2011 draft...


----------



## joe89

pokerface1 said:


> But European players have 4 years of eligibility, no? Like Magnus Nygren(June 7th, 1990) drafted at age 21 by Montreal in 2011 draft...




It's possible that you're right, I just haven't noticed that happening but Nygren seems like it. After a quick google some sites suggest he had only been passed up twice, and HF only mentions he was passed up in 2010. But that doesn't make sense either. The oldest Swede the Central scouting has ranked this year is Janmark-NylÃ©n(Dec -92).


----------



## haelwho

Hockeygeek22 said:


> Robin Norell from Djurgarden J20 SuperElit is making his debut tournament right now for Sweden U18 in a 5 nations tournament in Sweden. Is he any good?




He was pretty good in the tournament. Strong defensively and very physical. Not great with the puck though and got into trouble when he had to handle it too much. Tried to jump into the attack a few times and was mostly ineffective. Was best when he just focused on D.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Josh Deitell said:


> He was pretty good in the tournament. Strong defensively and very physical. Not great with the puck though and got into trouble when he had to handle it too much. Tried to jump into the attack a few times and was mostly ineffective. Was best when he just focused on D.




Wich swedish player impressed you the most? And and who was a disappointment?


----------



## pokerface1

joe89 said:


> It's possible that you're right, I just haven't noticed that happening but Nygren seems like it. After a quick google some sites suggest he had only been passed up twice, and HF only mentions he was passed up in 2010. But that doesn't make sense either. The oldest Swede the Central scouting has ranked this year is Janmark-NylÃ©n(Dec -92).




yeah, it appears to be a little known rule/clause for Euro players(at least under old CBA). Another player drafted in same situation as Nygren was Henrik Tommernes (Aug. 28th 1990) drafted in 2011 by Canucks. What is still unclear is what happens to late b-day Euro players like Fantenberg, does he still get 4 years of eligibility or only 3....?


----------



## joe89

pokerface1 said:


> yeah, it appears to be a little known rule/clause for Euro players(at least under old CBA). Another player drafted in same situation as Nygren was Henrik Tommernes (Aug. 28th 1990) drafted in 2011 by Canucks. What is still unclear is what happens to late b-day Euro players like Fantenberg, does he still get 4 years of eligibility or only 3....?




I guess so, not many players fit the bill. We'll have to wait and see about Fantenberg or until someone can confirm here. However, I wouldn't spend a draft pick on him even if possible.


----------



## Analyzer*

According to Habs Prospects Nygren must be signed by July 1st 2013. 

http://habsprospects.com/nygren.html

I don't see why he won't be signed.


----------



## haelwho

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Wich swedish player impressed you the most? And and who was a disappointment?




+
Jacob De La Rose
Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
Rasmus Andersson
Lucas Wallmark (still concerned about his skating)
Viktor Crus-Rydberg
Anton Karlsson
Carl DahlstrÃ¶m

-
Andre Burakowsky
Robert HÃ¤gg
Wilhelm Westlund


----------



## vippe

William Nylander will play in the Allsvenskan tonight. I'll be following for sure, possibly he'll be playing with his father =) Would be cool


----------



## VictorLustig

vippe said:


> William Nylander will play in the Allsvenskan tonight. I'll be following for sure, possibly he'll be playing with his father =) Would be cool




He is starting on the same line his father and Damien Fleury, should be interesting to watch.



Josh Deitell said:


> +
> Jacob De La Rose
> Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
> Rasmus Andersson
> Lucas Wallmark (still concerned about his skating)
> Viktor Crus-Rydberg
> Anton Karlsson
> Carl DahlstrÃ¶m
> 
> -
> Andre Burakowsky
> Robert HÃ¤gg
> Wilhelm Westlund




Thanks! Good to hear the 96-guys played well. I expect many underage guys to play in the U18WJC later this spring, the 95 group is a bit worse than other recent age-groups but possibly adding guys like Nylander, Andersson, Karlsson, Lindblom, Forsbacka, Aho, Pettersson and Kempe could make the team competitive.


----------



## joe89

Nylander skating a lap around the offensive zone for his first pro assist. Makes sense.


----------



## Jim Morrison

joe89 said:


> Nylander skating a lap around the offensive zone for his first pro assist. Makes sense.




Apparently it works against men too


----------



## joe89

Jim Morrison said:


> Apparently it works against men too




He was skating behind the net setting guys up all night. He could've easily left the game 1+2 or 1+3. Pretty impressive for the first game.


----------



## Jim Morrison

joe89 said:


> He was skating behind the net setting guys up all night. He could've easily left the game 1+2 or 1+3. Pretty impressive for the first game.




He definitely belongs playing against men. No more J20 for him.


----------



## VictorLustig

Nylander will be a dominant offensive player next season. He is already very good but could work on his defensive game, also impressed with Pastrnak.


----------



## djf

Let's talk more about Rasmus Andersson. Saw him in the game against DIF the other night and boy did he look good as a 16 year old. Stood up for himself in a chippy game and had the confidense to deke two guys before carrying the puck into the offensive zone for one of MalmÃ¶s few chanses. Can skate, will grow, allready filled out and looking good against great competition.

His brother Calle looked really good as well, but in my opinion Rasmus looked even better...

Anyone else care to share their thoughts?


----------



## Teus

djf said:


> Let's talk more about Rasmus Andersson. Saw him in the game against DIF the other night and boy did he look good as a 16 year old. Stood up for himself in a chippy game and had the confidense to deke two guys before carrying the puck into the offensive zone for one of MalmÃ¶s few chanses. Can skate, will grow, allready filled out and looking good against great competition.
> 
> His brother Calle looked really good as well, but in my opinion Rasmus looked even better...
> 
> Anyone else care to share their thoughts?



He hit double digits in points, when he opened the scoring today. Amazing that he was only 15, when the season started.

Burakovsky also got his 10th point of the season today. The transition to senior hockey has been rough for him, but he's coming along nicely. Been playing good for the past weeks and the points are starting to drop in now. Points in the last 3 games, if you don't count the DjurgÃ¥rden game where he was the 13th forward because of an injury.


----------



## fredligh

Nylander first goal!


----------



## Tomas W

fredligh said:


> Nylander first goal!




woo-hoo!


----------



## sg58

It's certainly encouraging with the number of absolute top level talent playing in Sweden right now. Starting with Lindholm and continuing with Nylander, Rasmus Andersson, Pastrnak, Vrana..


----------



## YNWA14

Any information/opinions on Mikael Wikstrand?


----------



## SurMartin

Wallmark with 5+4 in 14 games. For comparison Burakowsky is 4+6 in 37 games and De la Rose 6+6 in 36.
Pretty good for a guy who can't skate.


----------



## Eyelanders

Do you think there are any "hidden prospects" in the Allsvenskan (or juniors) that could be drafted in the future NHL drafts?

Fredrik HÃ¤ndemark from Leksand has had some impressive games this season. He has scored some goals and has excellent size at 6Â´4". Since he has been passed over twice, IÂ´m not sure if heÂ´ll be drafted this time either. Emil Djuse from SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje has been great, but he is ranked pretty high for this yearÂ´s Draft and he already played at WJC.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Robin Press perhaps?


----------



## Curley

I've wondered why Robin Press is not listed by NHL Central Scouting. Are there concerns with his skating?

Also, because he's ranked low, they must think Gustav Possler's success won't translate well to NHL.

NHL Central Scouting is not perfect, but they seem to reflect NHL viewpoints on first year draft eligible players pretty well except the European scout for Central Scouting seems to favor the smaller kids more than the NHL teams do.

Kids passed over in earlier drafts do seem to get rated much higher by NHL teams. So, the question about Handemark appears to be a good one. I'd think the NHL teams would jump at a kid as big as Handemark if they think his skating is good enough.

I also wonder about these kids. Which of these are legit draft prospects?

Mikael Frycklund, C (1993 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)
Jonas Emmerdahl, D (1992 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)

Mattias Goransson, D (1995 birth year, Brynas, J20 SuperElit Top 10)
Andreas Borgman, D (1995 birth year, Timra, J20 SuperElit Top 10)
Tobias Lindberg, C (1995 birth year, Djurgardens, J20 SuperElit Top 10)
Filip Algeman, G (1993 birth year, Sodertalje, J20 SuperElit Top 10)
Fredrik Bergvik, G (1995 birth year, Frolunda, J20 SuperElit Top 10)

Amil Krupic, D (1995 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.)
Ahlbin Hernod, D (1995 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 
Hampus Olsson, LW (1995 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 
Andreas Wingren, RW (12/30/94 birthday, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 
Gustav Berling, C (1994 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 
Oskar Norlov, LW (1994 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 
Mikael Johansson, C (1995 birth year, Vaxjo, J20 SuperElit Forts.)
Fredrik Hellstrom, G, (1994 birth year, VIK Vasteras, J20 SuperElit Forts.) 

Oskar Niklasson, D (1995 birth year, Farjestads, J18 Allsvenskan North) 
Tobias Dyk, LW (1995 birth year, IF Malmo, J18 Allsvenskan South) 

I'd suspect some of these kids will be drafted, but I'm only looking at stats, heights, and weights and don't know much specifics if any about their game.


----------



## joe89

Curley said:


> I've wondered why Robin Press is not listed by NHL Central Scouting. Are there concerns with his skating?




His skating has looked fine from what I've seen. I'd say the concerns are about his defending(he's been/is a forward too) and overall upside. He went from playing mid-tier junior hockey as a D, then he started as a forward in the SEL2, and now he's a full-time defenseman on his new team.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fredligh

Curley said:


> Mikael Frycklund, C (1993 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)
> Jonas Emmerdahl, D (1992 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)
> Oskar Norlov, LW (1994 birth year, Rogle, J20 SuperElit Forts.)




Frycklund got many points from playing as a gritty player in a line with Berglund and Backlund during the lockout, dont think he will be drafted.

Emmerdahl is a consistent offensively good D but i dont think he can make the NHL.

NorlÃ¶v is injury prone i think and had a long term injury before this season, so its a risk drafting him.


----------



## Roseau123

Curley said:


> I also wonder about these kids. Which of these are legit draft prospects?
> 
> Mikael Frycklund, C (1993 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)
> Jonas Emmerdahl, D (1992 birth year, VIK Vasteras, SWE2)




I'd say both of these kids have good potential. Frycklund is a gritty player with some playmaking abilities. He has good size and would be suitable for a 3rd/4th line in the future.
It actually baffles me that Emmerdahl hasn't been drafted already. He is a big guy and a great skater.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

The 17 year old Slovakian forward Peter Cehlarik got his first elitserien goal yesterday for LuleÃ¥ against SkellefteÃ¥. Looks like a quite talented player.

http://estat.hockeyligan.se/c/LPlayer.aspx?LId=250&PlayerId=5017
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=153203

Gunnarsson had an assist and I believe Gustafsson made something like 23 saves. SkellefteÃ¥ still won, though, 4-3 after a shootout.


----------



## VictorLustig

Wennberg scoring goals like this: http://www.sportklipp.nu/vod/?vid=ygexq2jl8j&tpl=1&sw=440&sh=240 in Allsvenskan, when he only had one goal last season in J20 is pretty amazing. 1+1 today.


----------



## romelson

Sebastian Aho, defenseman born 1996, is on the lineup to make his SEL debut tonight, for Skelleftea. Lets hope he gets some icetime.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=67208


----------



## Febfemton

Lindholm is the Swedish cream of the crop this year. Comparable to Nicklas BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m. Major steal if he drops anywhere out of the top-10. Wennberg is a very talented positional player, always available. Steal if taken out of the top-20.

Then there's a big gap down to Burakovsky and HÃ¤gg. Some people had a lot of hype and love for Burakovsky earlier on this season which was kinda uncalled for since he definitely lacks the brain to make use of his amazing tools (better than both Wennberg and Lindholm).


----------



## Tomas W

W Nylander scored in OT against MalmÃ¶. Ass. E.Lundberg.


----------



## fredligh

Febfemton said:


> Lindholm is the Swedish cream of the crop this year. Comparable to Nicklas BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m. Major steal if he drops anywhere out of the top-10. Wennberg is a very talented positional player, always available. Steal if taken out of the top-20.
> 
> Then there's a big gap down to Burakovsky and HÃ¤gg. Some people had a lot of hype and love for Burakovsky earlier on this season which was kinda uncalled for since he definitely lacks the brain to make use of his amazing tools (better than both Wennberg and Lindholm).




Agree, i think Lindholm is a solid pick because he is consistent and good at so many things. he hits, scores, makes smart plays, solid defensively.

Wennberg have a amazing ability to create a scoring chance from nothing, often with a deke that turns a not so dangerous play into a 2 vs 1. The ability to know when to dangle and when not to dangle.


----------



## Hockeygeek22

I was at the U15 region Camp in Gnesta this week for the best players in Stockholm. They played 3 games and i attended them all. Only 2-3players impressed me really much.


1. Pontus Karlsson
(http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=227228)

Fast ​​skater and very skilled with the puck. Frequently delivers hard-hits. Shoots probably the hardest in his age group in Sweden. Make a lot of goals and won the scoring league at the camp. Has the exact same style of play as Alexander Ovechkin. No boxplay player but good in front of goal or as a pointman in PP. Can transport the puck all ocer the rink and uses his big body and strength to protect the puck.

2. Jonathan RodensjÃ¶
( http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=177970 )

also a fast skater, works hard in defensive zone and transport the puck in the neutral zone. has good hockey sense and often makes smart passes. same style of play as Henrik Zetterberg. Uses his stick very good in Boxplay. Can make big plays.


These two players together with Maybe Alex Nylander in TV-Pucken would be interesting to see.


----------



## JimboA

Nylander with two goals today.


----------



## Teekko

How has Gortz looked so far for FÃ¤rjestad. He looks like he is starting to get on a role offensively.


----------



## KRM

Kevin Klein said:


> How has Gortz looked so far for FÃ¤rjestad. He looks like he is starting to get on a role offensively.




Haven't seen much of FÃ¤rjestad this year but GÃ¶rtz always impresses me.


----------



## romelson

Final prospect stats from SEL (55 rounds) & SEL2 (52 rounds). 

SEL
Oscar Lindberg, SkellefteÃ¥ 55-17-25-42 (NY Rangers)
Calle JÃ¤rnkrok, BrynÃ¤s 53-13-29-42 (Detroit)
Jesper Fasth, HV71 47-18-17-35 (NY Rangers)
Magnus Nygren, FÃ¤rjestad 51-13-19-32 (Montreal)
William Karlsson, HV71 50-4-24-28 (Anaheim)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman, LinkÃ¶ping 52-2-24-26 (Detroit)
Nicklas Jensen, AIK 50-17-6-23 (Vancouver)
Daniel Gunnarsson, LuleÃ¥ 53-6-11-17 (Minnesota)
Max Friberg, TimrÃ¥ 55-8-8-16 (Anaheim)
Henrik TÃ¶mmernes, FrÃ¶lunda 54-5-11-16 (Vancouver)
Max GÃ¶rtz, FÃ¤rjestad 40-9-6-15 (Nashville)
John Klingberg, Skelleftea 25-1-12-13 (Dallas)
Sebastian Collberg, FrÃ¶lunda 35-6-3-9 (Montreal)
Joakim NordstrÃ¶m, AIK 43-5-4-9 (Chicago)
Christian Djoos, BrynÃ¤s 47-2-5-7 (Washington)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m, Modo 30-3-3-6 (Dallas)
Simon Bertilsson, BrynÃ¤s 22-1-3-4 (Philadelphia)
Joachim Nermark, LinkÃ¶ping 53-1-3-4 (Colorado)
Daniel Zaar, RÃ¶gle 25-2-1-3 (Anaheim)
Emil Molin, BrynÃ¤s 34-1-2-3 (Dallas)
Oscar Klefbom, FÃ¤rjestad 11-0-3-3 (Edmonton)
Calle Andersson, FÃ¤rjestad 34-1-1-2 (NY Rangers)
Simon Fernholm, FrÃ¶lunda, 5-0-1-1 (Nashville)
Oscar Sundqvist, SkellefteÃ¥ 14-1-0-1 (Pittsburgh)
Thomas Spelling, RÃ¶gle 5-0-0-0 (NY Rangers)
Jonatan Nielsen, LinkÃ¶ping 6-0-0-0 (Florida)
Tim Heed, VÃ¤xjÃ¶ 10-0-0-0 (Anaheim)
Petter Granberg, SkellefteÃ¥ 13-0-0-0 (Toronto)

SEL2
Pontus Ã…berg, DjurgÃ¥rden 52-12-28-40 (Nashville)
Filip Forsberg, Leksand 38-15-18-33 (Washington)
Pathrik Vesterholm, Karlskoga 52-8-18-26 (Vancouver)
Mikael Vikstrand, Mora 45-11-14-25 (Ottawa)
Erik Gustafsson, DjurgÃ¥rden 49-7-16-23 (Edmonton)
Ludwig Blomstrand, DjurgÃ¥rden 14-0-0-0, Almtuna 30-13-6-19 (Vancouver)
Tim Heed, VÃ¤sterÃ¥s 33-5-8-13 (Anaheim)
Erik NystrÃ¶m, Karlskrona 23-5-6-11 (Montreal)
Sebastian Collberg, Ã–rebro 15-6-2-8 (Montreal)
Jonatan Nielsen, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje 28-4-4-8 (Florida)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje 40-2-6-8 (Toronto)
Daniel Zaar, BIK 15-0-7-7 (Anaheim)
Jonatan Nielsen, SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje 12-2-3-5 (Florida)
Tom Nilsson, Mora, 42-1-3-4 (Toronto)


----------



## joe89

You have to say that there's been quite a few impressive seasons. No bigger breakouts than Lindberg and BÃ¤ckman imo.


----------



## helicecopter

i think John Klingberg has a couple of points more than that.

Hoping to see Backman at this year WCH. The late NHL season should give him a chance.


----------



## VictorLustig

BÃ¤ckman is a very good all-round D but he does not have any elite tools that could make him a scorer in the NHL, his season is impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Analyzer*

Magnus Nygren won the Borje Salming award for best dman in the SEL.

Just how big, or little is that award ?


----------



## joe89

Analyzer said:


> Magnus Nygren won the Borje Salming award for best dman in the SEL.
> 
> Just how big, or little is that award ?




Foreigners can't win the award, so it's not that special. The best D-men in the SEL this season were all North Americans. It still acknowledges he had a good season though.


----------



## hallonskal

Analyzer said:


> Magnus Nygren won the Borje Salming award for best dman in the SEL.
> 
> Just how big, or little is that award ?




Considering that Ekholm won it last year even though there probably were at least 10-12 (probably more) defensemen better him you shouldn't put too much focus on the award. Nygren has had a really good season though. 

Awards in SEL/Swedish hockey are a joke and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Cush

Forsberg with 2 goals in the first 4:15 (Leksand wins 3-1) : http://www.sportklipp.nu/vod/?vid=2pcmarbn4w&tpl=3&sw=426&sh=240


----------



## Atlas

Cush said:


> Forsberg with 2 goals in the first 4:15 (Leksand wins 3-1) : http://www.sportklipp.nu/vod/?vid=2pcmarbn4w&tpl=3&sw=426&sh=240





I can't judge the competition but Forsberg looks to have legit NHL skills there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

edit: nvm


----------



## lanky

Could someone try comparing Aberg to Burakowsky for me? From what I understand they're both speedy wingers, with good work ethic and scoring ability. But I'd like to know more.


----------



## SweScout

*Next Year U16 Elit Prospects*

Prospect update:
William Alestam, SpÃ¥nga
Alexander Athelius Nylander, Sde
Linus NÃ¤ssen, Sde
Martin BergstrÃ¶m, SpÃ¥nga
Filip MÃ¶llerstedt, SpÃ¥nga
Pontus Karlsson, TÃ¤by 
Alexander BjurstrÃ¶m, TÃ¤by
Marcus Seidl, Sde
Jacob JangÃ¤lv,Sde
Alexander Flink,BrynÃ¤s
Lindberg, Gustav , EnkÃ¶ping
Jonsson, Gustaf , BorÃ¥s
Axel Jonsson FjÃ¤llby , VÃ¤rmdÃ¶


----------



## romelson

Oscar Lindberg leads his team through four straight wins in the quarter finals. Six points in four games. He's been impressive.

JÃ¤rnkrok of the opposing team was bleak throughout the whole serie and didnt log a single point. What is JÃ¤rnkroks problem? Playing with injury? Or is he simply lacking that extra gear that is needed in the playoffs?


----------



## VictorLustig

romelson said:


> Oscar Lindberg leads his team through four straight wins in the quarter finals. Six points in four games. He's been impressive.
> 
> JÃ¤rnkrok of the opposing team was bleak throughout the whole serie and didnt log a single point. What is JÃ¤rnkroks problem? Playing with injury? Or is he simply lacking that extra gear that is needed in the playoffs?




I really like Jarnkrok, he is skilled enough to become a top six forward in the NHL. He is however afraid of physical contact, that became very obvious this series. I thought he would be closer to being NHL-ready by now, he still has a long way to go. I've watched most BrynÃ¤s games this season and he has not met my expectations, especially after christmas.


----------



## ChadS

romelson said:


> JÃ¤rnkrok of the opposing team was bleak throughout the whole serie and didnt log a single point. What is JÃ¤rnkroks problem? Playing with injury? Or is he simply lacking that extra gear that is needed in the playoffs?



I couldn't see any signs of an injury since he was skating fine and also playing physical at times, but I guess you never know really. I think his biggest problem was the frustration that built up from not being able to finish, as they only scored 4 goals in 4 games and three of those came in one game. Even tonight he had some good chances but there were a couple in which he didn't shoot quick enough and the D was already all over him. He has a great shot but he should use it even more. I think he's not quite ready to be that leading star on a team especially in the playoffs when it is needed the most. But he definitely has the tools to be a great player and he'll also have a great chance to develop behind Zetterberg during the next couple of years.



perry2perry said:


> I really like Jarnkrok, he is skilled enough to become a top six forward in the NHL. He is however afraid of physical contact, that became very obvious this series. I thought he would be closer to being NHL-ready by now, he still has a long way to go. I've watched most BrynÃ¤s games this season and he has not met my expectations, especially after christmas.



I don't think he's afraid, but he's just physically not yet developed. He still needs to add weight and strenght to succeed at that level. At least tonight he wasn't afraid of contact (2 hits), and I haven't noticed that earlier either. Some times he might shy away from it since he'll probably be leveled, but that's different from fear.


----------



## joe89

I don't think JÃ¤rnkrok needs to be defended, he's a good player on his own and he had a pretty good season overall. But, he's played with a 17/18 year old(a great one but first year) and Thuresson/WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m/Molin on his line this season. WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m didn't record a single point after returning from NA, Molin is not even a regular, Thuresson didn't reach 20 points. The line mate argument is far too big to overlook. He still finished with respectable output, and actually more than last year. His defensive game has probably improved more than his offensive game this season however.

Comparing guys like JÃ¤rnkrok and Lindberg over a four game sample though would be vague. It's literally the first time ever Lindberg has outproduced JÃ¤rnkrok. Regular season comparison: JÃ¤rnkrok 13 goals(team 2nd), 29 assists(1st), 42 points(1st) in 53 games, his team scored 123 goals(34,1% involvement). Lindberg had 18 goals(4th), 25 assists(4th), 42 points(3rd) in 55 games, his team scored 170 goals(24,7%). So if you looked the two up on eliteprospects, you'd go wow Lindberg scored more goals and as many points as Calle and also going on a heck of a playoff run. But with context it's apples and oranges. That's not to say Lindberg isn't having a great, breakout season.


----------



## helicecopter

nice post as usual, joe


----------



## romelson

joe89 said:


> *I don't think JÃ¤rnkrok needs to be defended*, he's a good player on his own and he had a pretty good season overall. But, he's played with a 17/18 year old(a great one but first year) and Thuresson/WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m/Molin on his line this season. WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m didn't record a single point after returning from NA, Molin is not even a regular, Thuresson didn't reach 20 points. The line mate argument is far too big to overlook. He still finished with respectable output, and actually more than last year. His defensive game has probably improved more than his offensive game this season however.
> 
> Comparing guys like JÃ¤rnkrok and Lindberg over a four game sample though would be vague. It's literally the first time ever Lindberg has outproduced JÃ¤rnkrok. Regular season comparison: JÃ¤rnkrok 13 goals(team 2nd), 29 assists(1st), 42 points(1st) in 53 games, his team scored 123 goals(34,1% involvement). Lindberg had 18 goals(4th), 25 assists(4th), 42 points(3rd) in 55 games, his team scored 170 goals(24,7%). So if you looked the two up on eliteprospects, you'd go wow Lindberg scored more goals and as many points as Calle and also going on a heck of a playoff run. But with context it's apples and oranges. That's not to say Lindberg isn't having a great, breakout season.




Yet you put a big effort into defending him  

I'm concerned about his lack of physical presence and his ability to disappear when the traffic gets tough. This issue needs to be resolved if he's going to contend for a top-six spot in the NHL. But from today on, he's got plenty of time to spend in the gym.


----------



## KRM

I agree, JÃ¤rnkrok has just as little chance of succeeding in the NHL as Rundblad.


----------



## novon04

So Elias Lindholm's stat line in the playoffs was 4gp 0g 0a -5. Not very pretty numbers but BrynÃ¤s was simply overwhelmed in this series, Lindholm was OK based on the two games I watched. 

Anyway, his regular season was great and only four other U19 players have had higher point totals in the SEL. 

1. Daniel Sedin (LW)	1998-1999	MODO	50	21	21	42
2. Markus NÃ¤slund (LW)	1991-1992	MODO	39	22	18	40	
3. Tomas SandstrÃ¶m (RW)1982-1983	BrynÃ¤s	36	23	14	37
4. Henrik Sedin (C) 1998-1999 MODO	49	12	22	34	
5. Elias Lindholm (C/RW)	2012-2013	BrynÃ¤s	48	11	19	30
6. Magnus PÃ¤Ã¤jÃ¤rvi (LW/RW)	2009-2010	TimrÃ¥	49	12	17	29
7. Niklas Andersson (LW)	1989-1990	FrÃ¶lunda	38	10	19	29
8. Peter Forsberg (C)	1991-1992	MODO	39	9	18	27
9. Nicklas BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m (C)	2005-2006	BrynÃ¤s	46	10	16	26
10. Kjell Dahlin (F) 1981-1982 TimrÃ¥	36	16	7	23


----------



## djf

Pntus Ã…berg signs 2 years with FÃ¤rjestad 

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/hockey/sverige/elitserien/farjestad/article16455486.ab


Great news IMHO, will give him every chance to succeed and develop.


----------



## sg58

KRM said:


> I agree, JÃ¤rnkrok has just as little chance of succeeding in the NHL as Rundblad.




I get your point here, but coaches are far more patient with a guy like JÃ¤rnkrok and much more likely to insert a forward like JÃ¤rnkrok in a developing depth role than a defenceman like Rundblad.



djf said:


> Pntus Ã…berg signs 2 years with FÃ¤rjestad
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/hockey/sverige/elitserien/farjestad/article16455486.ab
> 
> 
> Great news IMHO, will give him every chance to succeed and develop.




That's a nice, comfortable step to take. Both Erik Gustafsson (Oilers), Ã…berg (Preds), Nilsson (Leafs) who have been standouts are doing the right thing by taking the small step upwards in their home country. Wikstrand should've done that as well but he was obviously not comfortable leaving right now, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Prntscrn

Gustafsson? He's been **** except for a short time this season. 99 out of 100 are probably happy he's gone

Sucks that Ã…berg leavs though but hopefully Wennberg will stay for another season


----------



## SurMartin

The linemate argument in JÃ¤rnkrok vs Lindberg goes both ways though.  Lindberg has up until this season mostly played on the fourth line with low producing guys like Melker Karlsson, Martin Lundberg, Johan Forsberg and Petter Emanuelsson. Even now he's playing with Karlsson and Emanuelsson on the third line (but they're acting and producing like they're the top line.)

Still, JÃ¤rnkrok is your typical "star" who probably needs a top-2 role. Lindberg is the two-way guy with a bit of a mean streak who even if his offense doesn't transition could take on a grinding role like the one he had during his first seasons in SEL.


----------



## sg58

Glory said:


> Gustafsson? He's been **** except for a short time this season. 99 out of 100 are probably happy he's gone
> 
> Sucks that Ã…berg leavs though but hopefully Wennberg will stay for another season




Yeah, just meant I think it's often the right way to go to avoid stagnation.


----------



## Kylington

Atlas said:


> I can't judge the competition but Forsberg looks to have legit NHL skills there. Thanks for posting.




He does. Saw him here in Ã–rebro, easily best player on ice even if his team lost 5-2.


----------



## Exit Dose

Is William Karlsson's season over yet?


----------



## GoAwayDanCleary

Jarnkrok is going to play a 9 game stint in Grand Rapids before going back to Europe. What should we expect from him? Will his style suit well with the NA style? 

Looks like he'll be playing with Jurco


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Exit Dose said:


> Is William Karlsson's season over yet?




Yes, HV71 was eliminated in the quarterfinals (by LinkÃ¶ping). Karlsson had two assists in five games.


----------



## Febfemton

Exit Dose said:


> Is William Karlsson's season over yet?



No. He'll finish his season this weekend when the junior playoffs are over.


----------



## joe89

Exit Dose said:


> Is William Karlsson's season over yet?






Dolorous Edd said:


> Yes, HV71 was eliminated in the quarterfinals (by LinkÃ¶ping). Karlsson had two assists in five games.






Febfemton said:


> No. He'll finish his season this weekend when the junior playoffs are over.




William Karlsson has been named to the National team games April 3 & 5 against Slovakia. I.e. he has a shot to make the World Champs roster.


----------



## helicecopter

joe89 said:


> I.e. he has a shot to make the World Champs roster.



but.. would you call it a realistic shot?


----------



## joe89

helicecopter said:


> but.. would you call it a realistic shot?




Not really. There's already four European based forwards named as core, and then there's all the possible NHLers and semifinal SEL teams' players. Outside of those who have already been named as core players, I think we'll see one player at most from this camp(there's three camps in total + Czech hockey games) make the final team. As of today players like Backstrom, Eriksson, Johansson, Backlund, Hornqvist, Landeskog are missing the playoffs.


----------



## Febfemton

helicecopter said:


> but.. would you call it a realistic shot?



I don't think it's realistic to assume that he's going to be on a WC-roster but on the other side - PÃ¤r MÃ¥rts is a bad coach, so basically anything can happen.


----------



## joe89

Swedish Junior Playoffs Final Four J18 & J20 starts today with J18, streamed here: http://www.livearena.com/Content/Index/4788 First semi starts now(MoDo-SkellefteÃ¥), second semi(BrynÃ¤s-DjurgÃ¥rden) at 9.30am EST. 

MoDo: Robert HÃ¤gg(#14 in red). Other good, young prospects on MoDo are Adrian Kempe(#51), Muzito-Bagenda(#35), Dmytro Timashov(#9), Victor Ã–hman(#41), Lukas EkestÃ¥hl-Jonsson(#16), Erik Flood(#23), Axel Ottosson(#34) and William Silwerfeldt Ã–hman(#45 in goal). 

SkellefteÃ¥: Petter MÃ¤kitalo(#49 in white), Axel HolmstrÃ¶m(#40), Isak Stenlund-Ã„delgran(#33), Sebastian Aho(#13), Marcus Pettersson(#16), Elias EdstrÃ¶m(#21) to name some.


----------



## Atlas

hedba said:


> He does. Saw him here in Ã–rebro, easily best player on ice even if his team lost 5-2.





Thanks for the information. I appreciate it. We can use another great Swede. I go back to the Bengt Gustafsson days. He was a joy to watch.


----------



## joe89

Oscar Lindberg with two OT winners in a row in the SEL semifinals.


----------



## VictorLustig

Filip Forsberg --> Nashville
Johan Larsson --> Buffalo


----------



## VictorLustig

Looks like Wennberg is heading to FrÃ¶lunda, along with the rest of the WJC team. 

Edit: And there's another one, Djuse will also go there according to Aftonbladet.


----------



## gretskidoo

Huffman said:


> Looks like Wennberg is heading to FrÃ¶lunda, along with the rest of the WJC team.
> 
> Edit: And there it is, Djuse will also go there according to Aftonbladet.




Even the WJC coach is going there. Thank god for Ronnberg at least, otherwise they'd have 3 veterans playing 40 minutes per game.


----------



## joe89

Huffman said:


> Looks like Wennberg is heading to FrÃ¶lunda, along with the rest of the WJC team.
> 
> Edit: And there's another one, Djuse will also go there according to Aftonbladet.




I'm not quite sure how they're gonna fit in all of Nilsson, Gustafsson, Djuse on the blueline and Collberg, Wennberg, Johnson, Karlsson, Rydahl up front. And what about Burakovsky? Assuming all those players really go there. But hey, it looks exciting.


----------



## fredligh

joe89 said:


> I'm not quite sure how they're gonna fit in all of Nilsson, Gustafsson, Djuse on the blueline and Collberg, Wennberg, Johnson, Karlsson, Rydahl up front. And what about Burakovsky? Assuming all those players really go there. But hey, it looks exciting.




I live in Gothenburg so it will be a real treat to watch them all, atleast Wennberg, so slippery and talented


----------



## Prntscrn

fredligh said:


> I live in Gothenburg so it will be a real treat to watch them all, atleast Wennberg, so slippery and talented




Me no likey 

Sucks that people now a days leaves DjurgÃ¥rden for another team in Sweden to take the next step.. You guys have now idea how that feels


----------



## Nordic*

atlas said:


> thanks for the information. I appreciate it. *we can use another great swede.* i go back to the bengt gustafsson days. He was a joy to watch.




no


----------



## Teekko

Hey guys, just wanted to learn more about the Predators Swedish prospects. Could any of you tell me how they have played this year and their potential?

The players I was curious about were Filip Forsberg, Pontus Aberg, Max Gortz and Simon Fernholm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomas W

William Nylander scored in the (club) seasons last game in a 3-2 win.

Now I am excited to see how he fairs in the WJC U18.


----------



## Analyzer*

Renaud Lavoie confirmed that Collberg will be signing a PTO to play with Hamilton for the last few games.


----------



## Dr Quincy

Analyzer said:


> Renaud Lavoie confirmed that Collberg will be signing a PTO to play with Hamilton for the last few games.




Very cool. Something tells me he's going to show his talent there better than he was in the SEL.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Per mrmadhawk Burakovsky is leaving MalmÃ¶, might play in CHL next season.


----------



## OiledUp

Dr Quincy said:


> Very cool. Something tells me he's going to show his talent there better than he was in the SEL.




Highly likely since he's never played in the SEL...

*Beware of serious dickishness on my part*

But you're right I think his game is better suited for the NA style. I bet Nashville will be very very happy.
On pure raw talent alone he's one of the best swedish forwards in a long while. And I'm talking since a guy with the same surname entered the stage here. 
Then ofc there's always the case of putting it all together. Swedish forwards usually take their time to start producing in the NHL, and if there's one question mark with Filip it is wether he's got the natural scoring touch, so it might take a few seasons of people questioning him but eventually I'm positive he will turn it up big time.


----------



## joe89

^ Would've been a good post, had you not quoted a guy speaking of Collberg


----------



## Krishna

How has Fredric Larsson looked this year? Any actual upside?


----------



## OiledUp

joe89 said:


> ^ Would've been a good post, had you not quoted a guy speaking of Collberg




Wow do I look like an idiot now... Well I'm not editing, I will stand by my stupidity.


----------



## I Will Son

Forsberg with a goal and an assist today


----------



## sjci

Can I get a review of how Carl DahlstrÃ¶m has been?


----------



## romelson

Despite limited ice time, Viktor Arvidsson leads his team to victory in championship finals game #2. One really nice breakaway goal and two assists, in tonights 4-2 victory. 
He's gotta be a draft climber.


----------



## haelwho

sjci said:


> Can I get a review of how Carl DahlstrÃ¶m has been?




He looked good at the 5 Nations and impressed me and a few of the NHL scouts there. Big, strong, and physical with a little offensive upside.


----------



## Bumblebeenineteen

romelson said:


> Despite limited ice time, Viktor Arvidsson leads his team to victory in championship finals game #2. One really nice breakaway goal and two assists, in tonights 4-2 victory.
> He's gotta be a draft climber.



#9 Arvidsson, assists on first and fourth, scores second on a breakaway.

http://www.hockeyligan.se/video/2300843586001/


----------



## BPilgrim

sjci said:


> Can I get a review of how Carl DahlstrÃ¶m has been?




He had a great first half of the season, a bit more modest the second half. Smooth skater, uses it from time to time to go on the offense and he has pretty good hands which makes him somewhat of a threat offensively. Good reach in his own zone. Could use his physique more.


----------



## Bumblebeenineteen

Bumblebeenineteen said:


> #9 Arvidsson, assists on first and fourth, scores second on a breakaway.
> 
> http://www.hockeyligan.se/video/2300843586001/




...and *Arvidsson* scores the GWG in the third final!


----------



## joe89

sjci said:


> Can I get a review of how Carl DahlstrÃ¶m has been?




Concussed in an exhibition game and will miss the U18 Worlds. Too bad, could've given him a draft boost.


----------



## Jacques Strap

Oscar Lindberg wins Stefan Liv MVP award !!! Great honor for a young and gifted player.

Question for you Swedish guys. What player does Oscar Lindberg remind you of and what is his potential as a player in the NHL? Thanks.


----------



## Rille

Jacques Strap said:


> Oscar Lindberg wins Stefan Liv MVP award !!! Great honor for a young and gifted player.
> 
> Question for you Swedish guys. What player does Oscar Lindberg remind you of and what is his potential as a player in the NHL? Thanks.




Two-way hardworking center who is good on the dot. I guess he can be a 2-3 line center if he continues to develop. I do not really know who I should compare him with but maybe Frans Nielsen.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

I thought I'd show 2012-13 regular season stats for players in Sweden (at senior level) in a table along with CSB ranking...



Rank |Player |Team |League |GP |G |A |Pts |PIM
3 |Elias Lindholm |BrynÃ¤s |Elitserien |48 |11 |19 |30 |2
5 |Alexander Wennberg |DjurgÃ¥rden |Allsvenskan |46 |14 |18 |32 |14
6 |AndrÃ© Burakovsky |MalmÃ¶ |Allsvenskan |43 |4 |7 |11 |8
7 |Jacob de la Rose |Leksand |Allsvenskan |38 |6 |6 |12 |31
8 |Robert HÃ¤gg (D) |Modo |Elitserien |27 |0 |1 |1 |2
13 |Linus Arnesson (D) |DjurgÃ¥rden |Allsvenskan |31 |0 |1 |1 |8
14 |Viktor Crus-Rydberg |LinkÃ¶ping |Elitserien |1 |0 |0 |0 |0
15 |Wilhelm Westlund (D) |FÃ¤rjestad |Elitserien |26 |1 |0 |1 |0
16 |Lucas Wallmark |SkellefteÃ¥ |Elitserien |2 |0 |0 |0 |0
19 |Viktor Arvidsson |SkellefteÃ¥ |Elitserien |49 |7 |5 |12 |12
22 |Emil Djuse (D) |SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje |Allsvenskan |35 |3 |10 |13 |10
25 |Anton Cederholm (D) |RÃ¶gle |Elitserien |12 |0 |0 |0 |6
26 |Niklas Hansson (D) |RÃ¶gle |Elitserien |9 |0 |0 |0 |4
28 |Peter Cehlarik |LuleÃ¥ |Elitserien |8 |3 |3 |6 |0
29 |Victor Ã–hman |Modo |Elitserien |1 |0 |0 |0 |0
33 |Andreas Johnson |FrÃ¶lunda |Elitserien |7 |1 |0 |1 |0
36 |Andreas Borgman (D) |TimrÃ¥ |Elitserien |3 |0 |0 |0 |0
37 |Filip Sandberg |HV71 |Elitserien |15 |1 |1 |2 |0
38 |Jesper Pettersson (D) |LinkÃ¶ping |Elitserien |14 |1 |2 |3 |6
56 |Dean Kukan (D) |LuleÃ¥ |Elitserien |16 |1 |3 |4 |0
63 |Edgars Klavins |AIK |Elitserien |30 |1 |4 |5 |4
64 |Gustav Possler |Modo |Elitserien |7 |1 |0 |1 |2
67 |Gustav Rydahl |FrÃ¶lunda |Elitserien |31 |1 |1 |2 |10
69 |Jesper FrÃ¶dÃ©n |SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje |Allsvenskan |8 |1 |1 |2 |0
70 |Ludvig Nilsson |TimrÃ¥ |Elitserien |3 |0 |0 |0 |0
77 |Edwin Hedberg |Modo |Elitserien |6 |0 |0 |0 |0
79 |Anton Wedin |TimrÃ¥ |Elitserien |41 |4 |1 |5 |2
80 |Emil Pettersson |TimrÃ¥ |Elitserien |2 |0 |0 |0 |0
83 |Daniel Ljunggren |BrynÃ¤s |Elitserien |1 |0 |0 |0 |0
84 |Tobias TÃ¶rnkvist |RÃ¶gle |Elitserien |13 |0 |1 |1 |4
86 |Mattias NÃ¸rstebÃ¸ (D) |BrynÃ¤s |Elitserien |17 |0 |0 |0 |6
99 |Tobias Lindberg |DjurgÃ¥rden |Allsvenskan |5 |0 |1 |1 |0
101 |Tobias Liljendahl |DjurgÃ¥rden |Allsvenskan |1 |0 |0 |0 |0
N/A |Rasmus Fyrpihl |Ã–rebro |Allsvenskan |14 |0 |0 |0 |0



Rank |Player |Team |League |GP |Min |GA |GAA |SV% |SO
4 |Marcus HÃ¶gberg |LinkÃ¶ping |Elitserien |3 |140 |6 |2.57 |.885 |0


----------



## rt

Apart from the WJC I've had the chance to watch a few full games on YouTube featuring Alex Wennberg. I'm having a tough time coming up with an adequate nhl comparison that's a good fit. Any ideas? I'm thinking kind of like a poor man's Max Afinogenov in the offensive zone, but much, much better defensively. What do you guys think?


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

rt said:


> Apart from the WJC I've had the chance to watch a few full games on YouTube featuring Alex Wennberg. I'm having a tough time coming up with an adequate nhl comparison that's a good fit. Any ideas? I'm thinking kind of like a poor man's Max Afinogenov in the offensive zone, but much, much better defensively. What do you guys think?




Who knows? He's the Russian Swede


----------



## VictorLustig

William Nylander --> SEL (AIK likely)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/hockey/sverige/allsvenskan/article16745665.ab

Or maybe not....

http://www.sodertaljesk.se/0708nyheter.asp?NPK=5028


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Prospects that needs to be signed by june 1st.



> William Karlsson [Anaheim, 2nd, 53rd]
> Joachim Nermark [Colorado, 4th, 93rd]
> Johan Mattsson [Chicago,7th, 211th]
> Anton Forsberg [Columbus, 7th, 188th]
> Rasmus Bengtsson [Florida, 2nd, 59th]
> Michael Schumacher [LA Kings, 7th, 200th]
> Simon Karlsson [Nashville, 5th, 142nd]
> Niklas LundstrÃ¶m [St. Louis, 5th, 132nd]
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman [Detroit, 5th, 146th]
> Magnus Nygren [Montreal, 4th, 113th]
> Patrick Vesterholm [Vancouver, 6th, 180th]


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Prospects that needs to be signed by june 1st.




William Karlsson [Anaheim, 2nd, 53rd]
Anton Forsberg [Columbus, 7th, 188th]
Mattias BÃ¤ckman [Detroit, 5th, 146th]


Think these will get signed


----------



## joe89

I expect LundstrÃ¶m to be signed for sure aswell, and Bengtsson high chance.


----------



## haelwho

I will be surprised if the Kings don't sign Schumacher. Their minor league forwards are mostly small skill guys.


----------



## HOCKEY_GURU

If you had a chance to take Collberg or Jarnkrok (long term projection) which would you take...how do they compare?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Update: Bolded players is signed



> *William Karlsson [Anaheim, 2nd, 53rd]*
> Joachim Nermark [Colorado, 4th, 93rd]
> Johan Mattsson [Chicago,7th, 211th]
> *Anton Forsberg [Columbus, 7th, 188th]*
> Rasmus Bengtsson [Florida, 2nd, 59th]
> Michael Schumacher [LA Kings, 7th, 200th]
> Simon Karlsson [Nashville, 5th, 142nd]
> *Niklas LundstrÃ¶m [St. Louis, 5th, 132nd]*
> *Mattias BÃ¤ckman [Detroit, 5th, 146th]*
> *Magnus Nygren [Montreal, 4th, 113th]*
> Patrick Vesterholm [Vancouver, 6th, 180th]


----------



## joe89

^ None of the unbolded got signed, it seems. I only see some NHL upside in Rasmus Bengtsson out of them, but the USHL experience was obviously a failure.


----------



## SweScout

Anyone that has any toughts about any good players born 1998?

I have some here 
Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi : very big, good shot and likes to tackle 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117

William Alestam : Big goalie plays a very compact play style but need to improve his high glove. 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=246084

Tyler Benson: Great hands and good shot 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=154220

Adam Thilander: great defender and has good game understanding
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php? player=147733

tell me if you know some more players.


----------



## Tormentor

SweScout said:


> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi: very big, good shot and likes to tackle
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117



I don't think PuljujÃ¤rvi is that active with his hitting game. SkellefteÃ¥ offered him a contract two years ago, but he selected KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, partly because he felt his Swedish wasn't good enough. He lived first 4 years 
of his life in Sweden by the way.


----------



## Nordic*

HOCKEY_GURU said:


> If you had a chance to take Collberg or Jarnkrok (long term projection) which would you take...how do they compare?




None of them will amount to anything really special. Jarnkrok is probably the safer bet, and Collberg might have a little higher upside - but it is unlikely he'll ever reach that level considering his development so far.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Ivan Hlinka roster:http://www.swehockey.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_28545/cf_113/roster_swe_aug_2013_u.PDF

No Forsbacka-Karlsson


----------



## allan5oh

Any information on Marcus Karlstrom? I can't find a damn thing anywhere.


----------



## haelwho

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Ivan Hlinka roster:http://www.swehockey.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_28545/cf_113/roster_swe_aug_2013_u.PDF
> 
> No Forsbacka-Karlsson




That's surprising. Is he healthy?


----------



## fredligh

Josh Deitell said:


> That's surprising. Is he healthy?




Was written of beacuse he is going to play in U.S, therefore by some new stated rules from the Swedish hockey federation, he is not eligible to play at U18 level

http://www.hockeysverige.se/article/14569379/lamna-landet-och-bli-av-med-landslagsplatsen


----------



## Mathletic

What's your take on Marcus Pettersson for the 2014 draft?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

delete


----------



## Fogelhund

Toronto Maple Leafs prospect Petter Granberg has come over for prospect camp, and his SEL contract is now complete. 

I have never seen him play, and I was wondering for those of you who have, what can you tell me about his readiness to play in the NHL? Basically a RHD, physical Defensive D is exactly what the Leafs need in their lineup right now.


----------



## joe89

Poss77 said:


> I recently did some research on juniors in Sweden's SHL league and came across a profile on www.swedishhockeynews.com and was surprised that Sandberg had not been drafted. It is amazing that with the profile/resume that he has that he has not been picked up by any club.
> I understand he has a size issue but it certainly hasn't stopped him in his own age group, you would have to think that he will get picked up next draft...any thoughts???




He's only a good not great skater, and he's not gonna be a 5'8" grinder in the NHL like he was at the WJC. Let's see how he does in the SHL this season, if he can find a way to produce points.


----------



## Dr Quincy

Thoughts on 2 dmen: Mikael Wikstrand and Calle Andersson?


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Does Linus arnesson have a shot at making wjc team this year?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Does Linus arnesson have a shot at making wjc team this year?




he's a lock, was on the team last year


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Hockeyfrilla said:


> he's a lock, was on the team last year




Awesome. didnt even realize he was on the team last year


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

guess forsbacka will play in USHL


----------



## Et le But

Erik NystrÃ¶m signs a 25 day PTO with the Hamilton Bulldogs.


----------



## joe89

Et le But said:


> Erik NystrÃ¶m signs a 25 day PTO with the Hamilton Bulldogs.




What's the reasoning here? Not sure if they want to offer him an NHL deal yet?


----------



## Systemfel

Et le But said:


> Erik NystrÃ¶m signs a 25 day PTO with the Hamilton Bulldogs.



It's a 25-game PTO.


joe89 said:


> What's the reasoning here? Not sure if they want to offer him an NHL deal yet?



Standard AHL PTO. Happens all the time and players can get NHL deals off of them.


----------



## wings5

Anyone have any info on 96 Daniel Muzito Bagenda? Playing style, draft projections?


----------



## joe89

wings5 said:


> Anyone have any info on 96 Daniel Muzito Bagenda? Playing style, draft projections?




Very powerful style, strong skater and hard to knock off the puck. The best news is that he's actually pretty skilled. Draft? Probably anywhere from 2nd to 4th round.


----------



## ImporterExporter

In your opinion the top 5/10 Swedish prospects for the 2014 draft?

Any G's you think will shine and move up to the 1st or 2nd rounds?

Thanks!


----------



## joe89

87and71 said:


> In your opinion the top 5/10 Swedish prospects for the 2014 draft?
> 
> Any G's you think will shine and move up to the 1st or 2nd rounds?
> 
> Thanks!




William Nylander, Adrian Kempe, Anton Karlsson, Oskar Lindblom, Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, Daniel Muzito-Bagenda for F's and Julius Bergman, Sebastian Aho, Emil Johansson, Adam Ollas Mattsson for D's. 

Generally it's a strong class for forwards, perhaps as many as four first-rounders and two top10, while there might not be a first-round defenseman in that group.

I don't see a top60 goalie prospect right now, maybe Linus SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m who's got good size and will see international competition.


----------



## VictorLustig

I like Gustav Forsling a lot. He's smart and has great mobility, seen too little of him to predict his draft position.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

there are some big guys on defense that I think NHL clubs might like: Marcus Pettersson, William Lagesson, Andreas Englund etc

super sleeper among goalies: 6'6 Hugo Fagerblom http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=146833


----------



## wej20

Hockeyfrilla said:


> there are some big guys on defense that I think NHL clubs might like: Marcus Pettersson, William Lagesson, Andreas Englund etc
> 
> super sleeper among goalies: 6'6 Hugo Fagerblom http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=146833




Awesome Name.


----------



## Klown

wej20 said:


> Awesome Name.




Really? It means Hugo Beautiful flower.


----------



## Mrpm

Robert HÃ¤gg scored and was Modos best D in his first pre-season game with Modo against Porin Ã„ssÃ¤t, that won the SM-liiga last year. The goal was a booming slapshot from the blue line, ofcourse. But the best player of the game was Linus Ullmark, with 38 saves and a shutout.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Mrpm said:


> Robert HÃ¤gg scored and was Modos best D in his first pre-season game with Modo against Porin Ã„ssÃ¤t, that won the SM-liiga last year. The goal was a booming slapshot from the blue line, ofcourse. But the best player of the game was Linus Ullmark, with 38 saves and a shutout.




How did William Nylander look?


----------



## VictorLustig

A new tournament called U20 Super Challenge just started in Karlstad, Sweden. 4 Swedish J20 teams will be participating along with 3 finnish teams and the norwegian U20 national team. Quite a bit of talent in this tournament, surely some potential first round picks in the next couple of drafts like Kempe, Kylington, Muzito Bagenda, Timashov, GrundstrÃ¶m, Asplund.

Every game is streamed for free here: http://www.livearena.com

Edit: Not every game it seems.


----------



## Mrpm

Hockeyfrilla said:


> How did William Nylander look?




Played in the second line with Mattias Ritola and Mario Kempe. Showed some nice speed and hands. You can tell he's capable of changing the game with his individual skills.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Is it Modo J18 playing?  half of lineup is wearing cage


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Asplund and Kylington impressive vs HIFK both 1+1


----------



## Mrpm

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Is it Modo J18 playing?  half of lineup is wearing cage




Yeah, they got some really great 96-borned players that will play in j20. They also got two 97-borned players in Carl GrundstrÃ¶m and Jonathan Leman. Probably the youngest but most talented j20 team in Sweden.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Petter Granberg is only a 6.5C on Hockey's Future. Seems like low balling for a kid who played top 4 minutes with Sweden as they won a gold medal at the World Championships... What do the Swedish posters think his grade & probability should be changed to (if at all)?


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Burakowsky has signed with the Caps and will most likely play with Erie in the OHL


----------



## Cardiac Jerks

Interested to watch Carolina at the Traverse tournament. They have Erik Karlsson, Victor Rask and Elias Lindholm.


----------



## VictorLustig

Cardiac_Canes said:


> Interested to watch Carolina at the Traverse tournament. They have Erik Karlsson, Victor Rask and Elias Lindholm.




Is there any coverage of this tournament? I believe Detroit is participating as well, would be fun to see Lindholm play against his cousin.


----------



## VictorLustig

2015 draft eligible defenceman Oliver Kylington now leads the tournament in scoring (6 pts) and +/-. He could possibly play some games for the mens team this season.


----------



## member 147413

Any Frolunda fans here? If so do you have some opinions on Tom Nilsson and Andreas Johnsson?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

wings5 said:


> Anyone have any info on 96 Daniel Muzito Bagenda? Playing style, draft projections?




He seriously reminds me of a slightly better-skating Mike Grier.

Fancies himself an offensive player, but needs to work on his defensive game and turning his big frame into more of a physical, space-making force.

Has potential for sure.


----------



## BPilgrim

Huffman said:


> I like Gustav Forsling a lot. He's smart and has great mobility, seen too little of him to predict his draft position.




I've seen a lot of him the last couple of seasons and I agree, he is a small but very smart defenseman. He rarely ends up in trouble thanks to his ability to see the ice and predict the game. He is also capable offensively and is a great point in powerplay where he almost always hits the net with his shots.

He sometimes can be a little bit unnoticable in games and should learn to take more space and dominate, he's got the potential.


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

Chapin Landvogt said:


> He seriously reminds me of a slightly better-skating Mike Grier.
> 
> Fancies himself an offensive player, but needs to work on his defensive game and turning his big frame into more of a physical, space-making force.
> 
> Has potential for sure.




he reminds you of one of, what, 5 black players in NHLs history? Really? you just went there?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> he reminds you of one of, what, 5 black players in NHLs history? Really? you just went there?




I saw a lot of Mike Grier in his career. Watched him extensively at BU and followed him throughout his NHL career. We played high school hockey the same year and in the same state. He's just a few months older than I am.

The way Grier used to skate, stickhandle, takes curves and generally chug and churn his way around the ice - well I was very much reminded of this in what I recently saw from Muzito Bagenda. The similarities in their game immediately stuck out to me.

That the two share the same skin color is simply one more similarity... one that you have now pointed out.


----------



## Spinkis

Undrafted Viktor Arvidsson has been elected to play for team Sweden in Czech Hockey Games


----------



## Harks

Spinkis said:


> Undrafted Viktor Arvidsson has been elected to play for team Sweden in Czech Hockey Games




From yesterdays game
Arvidsson goal (Norran.se)


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> he reminds you of one of, what, 5 black players in NHLs history? Really? you just went there?




Wasn't there 5 black players on Atlanta alone at one point?
(Off the top of my head Kane, Byfuglien, Stewart, Oduya, Dawes)


----------



## Spinkis

Harks said:


> From yesterdays game
> Arvidsson goal (Norran.se)




Beautiful, I simply can't understand that no one have drafted him.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Spinkis said:


> Beautiful, I simply can't understand that no one have drafted him.




Because NHL scouts are still obsessed with size.


----------



## Tomas W

Spinkis said:


> Undrafted Viktor Arvidsson has been elected to play for team Sweden in Czech Hockey Games




Amazing that he isnt drafted. NHL teams drafts average prospects from Sweden from left to right and misses out on him. 

I going to root for him. Show 'em!


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Tomas W said:


> Amazing that he isnt drafted. NHL teams drafts average prospects from Sweden from left to right and misses out on him.
> 
> I going to root for him. Show 'em!




For what it's worth, it seems that a few of the smaller, more dynamic Europeans have been passed over in recent NHL drafts even though a number of the same type of North Americans (usually some headed to the NCAA) have still been taken.

Without knowing for certain, I think this can attributed almost solely to the fact that a team must make a contract offer within two years of drafting a European (as has long been the case with kids taken from Canadian Juniors, etc.) - which wasn't the case for a very, very long time - and thus have simply felt that the chances of them actually signing and bringing over smaller player XXX are so very unlikely, that they'd rather use their actual draft picks on other assets that they, at the moment, have more belief in as viable NHL assets OR have more control over for a longer period of time (as is the case with the NCAA guys).

Where does that leave a kid like Arvidsson who, size aside, certainly possesses the skating and skills to measure himself favorably against just about any and every player taken this past summer as of the 3rd round of the draft, if not higher?

Simple. All NHL teams will continue to watch his SHL progress this and next season and then some team will look to sign him as a UFA along the way if his progress continues as expected.

In short, teams seem to be thinking it's not worth drafting smaller Europeans playing in Europe when they can get the kids closer to home and then just take a wait-and-see approach with these foreign players.

All this said, I gotta wonder if Arvidsson will experience anything different at any point than Zuccarello or Omark (who admittedly was drafted in 2007) did?


----------



## KRM

Spinkis said:


> Beautiful, I simply can't understand that no one have drafted him.




Because he would never be able to pull it off in the NHL?

He shows great hustle and compete level, and he seems like one of the most charismatic young players in Sweden, I player any team would love to have on the roster. But I can see why NHL teams are reluctant, because at that size and strength, his game will not translate well to the next level.


----------



## Tomas W

Hmm. Wouldnt suprise me if the NHL people compare him with Omark, but not even Omark have the spark of Arvidsson I think. Arvidsson is a feisty "little" *******. Easy to like.


----------



## Tomas W

KRM said:


> Because he would never be able to pull it off in the NHL?
> 
> He shows great hustle and compete level, and he seems like one of the most charismatic young players in Sweden, I player any team would love to have on the roster. But I can see why NHL teams are reluctant, because at that size and strength, his game will not translate well to the next level.




Speed and hustle is just as important as size. There actually are some players under 6'2 that excell in the NHL. And why not through a low pick at him and block him from FA?


----------



## Spinkis

Tomas W said:


> Speed and hustle is just as important as size. There actually is some players under 6'2 that excell in the NHL. And why not through a low pick at him and block him from FA?




Exactly my thought. So many players that have proved nothing gets drafted but Arvidsson who have excelled at every level doesn't even get a 6th or 7th pick.


----------



## SurMartin

The whole draft ordeal doesn't seem to have fazed him.



> What does it mean to not get drafted?
> "- Oh, nothing, I hope. Petter [Emanuelsson, young teammate in SkellefteÃ¥] was not drafted either and now he has signed an NHL contract."


----------



## Mrpm

Adrian Kempe and Dmytro Timashov will play with the big guys tomorrow. Their first game with Modos mens team this pre-season. The competition isn't the best though, Sundsvall in division 1. (tier below Allsvenskan)


----------



## KRM

Tomas W said:


> Speed and hustle is just as important as size. There actually are some players under 6'2 that excell in the NHL. And why not through a low pick at him and block him from FA?




Sure, but there is a big difference between 6'0" and 5'9". Look at Tedenby, somewhat similar to Arvidsson but better on his skate and much higher skill set. He's having major trouble establishing himself in the NHL. And as I said, teams probably don't think that Arvidsson's game will transfer well to the NHL. Look at Andreas Johnson for example, his resume isn't even a fifth of Arvidsson's, but he got drafted because Toronto likely think his game could transfer to the NHL.


----------



## Tomas W

KRM said:


> Sure, but there is a big difference between 6'0" and 5'9". Look at Tedenby, somewhat similar to Arvidsson but better on his skate and much higher skill set. He's having major trouble establishing himself in the NHL. And as I said, teams probably don't think that Arvidsson's game will transfer well to the NHL. Look at Andreas Johnson for example, his resume isn't even a fifth of Arvidsson's, but he got drafted because Toronto likely think his game could transfer to the NHL.




Maybe so.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Mrpm said:


> Adrian Kempe and Dmytro Timashov will play with the big guys tomorrow. Their first game with Modos mens team this pre-season. The competition isn't the best though, Sundsvall in division 1. (tier below Allsvenskan)




Timashov is clearly a work in progress. He has lots of time though. Not the biggest or fastest guy, but has good hockey sense.

But Kempe, that kid can be a real stud. I'm very curious to see what particularly he and Anton Karlsson will do this winter. Both have some great power forward traits.


----------



## VictorLustig

I'm a bit worried that the top Swedish guys in next years draft won't see much ice time with their senior teams. Pastrnak and Nylander will likely play big roles next season on their teams, Vrana will also get decent amount of ice time. I'd be very surprised to see Karlsson, Lindblom or Kempe play more than 5 games with their teams. Karlsson will have to outplay 5 or 6 older guys that could play in the WJC this winter. BrynÃ¤s likes to keep their promising players in J20 an extra year and Modo is very deep with young forwards.


----------



## Mrpm

Chapin Landvogt said:


> Timashov is clearly a work in progress. He has lots of time though. Not the biggest or fastest guy, but has good hockey sense.
> 
> But Kempe, that kid can be a real stud. I'm very curious to see what particularly he and Anton Karlsson will do this winter. Both have some great power forward traits.




Timashovs hands is imo one of the best if not the very best of the 96-borned Swedes, and as you said his hockey sense is good, but also his vision and passing is great. He played better than Kempe in the first period and assisted to two goals out of three.


----------



## wings5

Huffman said:


> I'm a bit worried that the top Swedish guys in next years draft won't see much ice time with their senior teams. Pastrnak and Nylander will likely play big roles next season on their teams, Vrana will also get decent amount of ice time. I'd be very surprised to see Karlsson, Lindblom or Kempe play more than 5 games with their teams. Karlsson will have to outplay 5 or 6 older guys that could play in the WJC this winter. BrynÃ¤s likes to keep their promising players in J20 an extra year and Modo is very deep with young forwards.




Well players like Karlsson Kempe, Lindblom havn't even dominated the J20 circuit so it would be best to have them at that level leading their teams anyways.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

U20: SWE-RUS 2-1 (ot) 

U17: SWE-FIN 4-1

U17 game 2: SWE-FIN 6-4


----------



## VictorLustig

wings5 said:


> Well players like Karlsson Kempe, Lindblom havn't even dominated the J20 circuit so it would be best to have them at that level leading their teams anyways.




Yeah, but I don't really see any of those guys being called up after 25 games and stay up for the rest of the season. Their chances to do that would be better on other teams, but of course they have to prove themselves in J20 first.


----------



## samsquanch9*

Hows collberg doing, did he play


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

samsquanch9 said:


> Hows collberg doing, did he play




1+1 against EV Zug


----------



## Mrpm

Modo coach Anders Forsberg says Dmytro Timashov is fighting for a spot with the A-team. He also thinks he can make it and play at the SHL-level. Not surprised though, Timashov has been really good and produced 4 points on the 2 latest games, against Sundsvall and Leksand. Looks like he's the first player that will be called up from J20 when they need a forward. Impressive for a 16-year-old.


----------



## BUCKLE UP

Anders Forsberg is a beaut.


----------



## McMatthews

Toronto Maple Leafs 7th round pick in 2013 is the leading junior scorer in the European Trophy. 

Junior Scoring Leaders
1. Andreas Johnson (5GP, 5G, 3A, 8P)
2. Alexander Wennberg (6GP, 2G, 4A, 6P)
3. Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen (6GP, 2G, 3A, 5P)
4. Sebastian Collberg (4GP, 3G, 1A, 4P)
5. Ville Pokka (6GP, 1G, 3A, 4P)
6. Kasperi Kapanen (5GP, 3G, 0A, 3P)
7. Milan Kolena (7GP, 2G, 1A, 3P)
8. Ville-Valtteri Leskinen (3GP, 1G, 1A, 2P)
9. Eric Andersson (4GP, 1G, 1A, 2P)
10. Lawrens Pilut (5GP, 1G, 1A, 2P)


----------



## Ola

Adam Tilander said:


> Petter Granberg is only a 6.5C on Hockey's Future. Seems like low balling for a kid who played top 4 minutes with Sweden as they won a gold medal at the World Championships... What do the Swedish posters think his grade & probability should be changed to (if at all)?




Could become a solid "stay-at-home-D".


----------



## romelson

Mrpm said:


> Timashovs hands is imo one of the best if not the very best of the 96-borned Swedes, and as you said his hockey sense is good, but also his vision and passing is great. He played better than Kempe in the first period and assisted to two goals out of three.




Some preseason observations I made today...

Watched J20 Modo-SkellefteÃ¥ this afternoon. 3-2 win for Modo. Modo was dominant and the victory could have been much bigger. The 96ers is a really nice forward crop for Modo, and I would definately rank Timashov first of them. He's a superb skater and he creates scoring chances for his team all the time. Kempe is also a good skater but I didnt like his way of drawing unnecessary penalties. I actually would hold Muzito-Baganda ahead of Kempe too. I think Timashov had two goals and one assist. Muzito-Bagenda sniped the other goal.

As far as SkellefteÃ¥ goes, I dont agree with posters on this board who earlier has claimed Axel HolmstrÃ¶m has "poor" skating. That is not a fair assessment. It least it is not an assessment that can be based on any recent observations. Im not saying he's an excellent skater, but he made some really nice rushes today, for sure enough to qualify for "average" skating, or slightly above average. He's the motor of Skelleftea 1st line and he had a goal and assist today, plus another goal that for some reason was ruled out. Markus Pettersson (96) is not exciting me that much anymore. Aho was injured and didnt play.

The score was quite even, but Modo dominated the game. I think that Modo J20 will belong to the top of the J20 this year, SkellefteÃ¥ J20 will likely not do that.

Also watched J18 Modo-SkellefteÃ¥ today. 2-1 victory for SkellefteÃ¥. Even with some 96-stars occupied in the J20 game, Modo J18 was still packed with touted prospects in their J18 lineup, so it was surprising to not see Modo dominating this game. Flood was not standing out at all, as you would expect for a guy that was named "Best d-men" in TV-pucken, two years ago. Jakobsson was best player on ice for Modo, IMO. Philip HÃ¤rgestam scored both goals for SkellefteÃ¥, but IMO Andreas SÃ¶derberg, 96 d-man, was best on ice for SkellefteÃ¥. He should've been in the J20 squad already.


----------



## fredligh

romelson said:


> Some preseason observations I made today...
> 
> Watched J20 Modo-SkellefteÃ¥ this afternoon. 3-2 win for Modo. Modo was dominant and the victory could have been much bigger. The 96ers is a really nice forward crop for Modo, and I would definately rank Timashov first of them. He's a superb skater and he creates scoring chances for his team all the time. Kempe is also a good skater but I didnt like his way of drawing unnecessary penalties. I actually would hold Muzito-Baganda ahead of Kempe too. I think Timashov had two goals and one assist. Muzito-Bagenda sniped the other goal.
> 
> As far as SkellefteÃ¥ goes, I dont agree with posters on this board who earlier has claimed Axel HolmstrÃ¶m has "poor" skating. That is not a fair assessment. It least it is not an assessment that can be based on any recent observations. Im not saying he's an excellent skater, but he made some really nice rushes today, for sure enough to qualify for "average" skating, or slightly above average. He's the motor of Skelleftea 1st line and he had a goal and assist today, plus another goal that for some reason was ruled out. Markus Pettersson (96) is not exciting me that much anymore. Aho was injured and didnt play.
> 
> The score was quite even, but Modo dominated the game. I think that Modo J20 will belong to the top of the J20 this year, SkellefteÃ¥ J20 will likely not do that.
> 
> Also watched J18 Modo-SkellefteÃ¥ today. 2-1 victory for SkellefteÃ¥. Even with some 96-stars occupied in the J20 game, Modo J18 was still packed with touted prospects in their J18 lineup, so it was surprising to not see Modo dominating this game. Flood was not standing out at all, as you would expect for a guy that was named "Best d-men" in TV-pucken, two years ago. Jakobsson was best player on ice for Modo, IMO. Philip HÃ¤rgestam scored both goals for SkellefteÃ¥, but IMO Andreas SÃ¶derberg, 96 d-man, was best on ice for SkellefteÃ¥. He should've been in the J20 squad already.




Any info on Timashovs size? Seen him listed as 172 cm but 178 cm aswell. If he is really 178 cm size would not be an issue as he would end up 180~ probably, also is he stocky built?


----------



## VictorLustig

fredligh said:


> Any info on Timashovs size? Seen him listed as 172 cm but 178 cm aswell. If he is really 178 cm size would not be an issue as he would end up 180~ probably, also is he stocky built?




He's definitely taller than 172 cm, 176 according to Swehockey.


----------



## Spinkis

Filip Forsmark(http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=187846) has done 10G 13A= 23p(!!) in five games in TV-pucken.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Spinkis said:


> Filip Forsmark(http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=187846) has done 10G 13A= 23p(!!) in five games in TV-pucken.




That's pretty amazing. Best of all time I think.


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Spinkis said:


> Filip Forsmark(http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=187846) has done 10G 13A= 23p(!!) in five games in TV-pucken.




Wow quite impressive. What would his draft year be?


----------



## helicecopter

2016.

Looks like this kid came out of nowhere? 

i mean, where the hell were our HF scouts when he was playing somewhere at 14?!


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

helicecopter said:


> 2016.
> 
> Looks like this kid came out of nowhere?
> 
> i mean, where the hell were our HF scouts when he was playing somewhere at 14?!




Well scoring a lot of points in TV-Pucken is by no means a guarantee that you will become a good player


----------



## helicecopter

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Well scoring a lot of points in TV-Pucken is by no means a guarantee that you will become a good player



no one said otherwise


----------



## VictorLustig

Previous record is 22 points in 8 games (in the last 14 years) so 23 in 5 games is noteworthy. Interesting to see what he can do in the playoffs.


----------



## Vikke

Huffman said:


> Previous record is 22 points in 8 games (in the last 14 years) so 23 in 5 games is noteworthy. Interesting to see what he can do in the playoffs.




Markus NÃ¤slund scored 35 when his team won TV-pucken. Eliteprospects doesn't track very far back, unfortunately.


----------



## KRM

VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland were shut out against SmÃ¥land too, so the 23 points were scored in just 4 games.


----------



## romelson

helicecopter said:


> 2016.
> 
> Looks like this kid came out of nowhere?
> 
> i mean, where the hell were our HF scouts when he was playing somewhere at 14?!




Filip Forsmark played in the same team(SkÃ¶vde) as the long touted Adam Thilander, so whoever pushed Thilander into TV-pucken at age 13 and 14 obviously didnt think Forsmark made just as strong an impression.


----------



## Spinkis

Vikke said:


> Markus NÃ¤slund scored 35 when his team won TV-pucken. Eliteprospects doesn't track very far back, unfortunately.




Well there is some games left, he might catch NÃ¤slund!


----------



## romelson

How did the swedes do at the Traverse city rookie tournament?
Well, here's a compiled score board from the official stats at pointstreak.com.

Oscar Lindberg 4-5-2-7 (NY Rangers)
Sebastian WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m 4-3-1-4 (St Louis)
Jesper Fasth 4-2-1-3 (NY Rangers)
Johan Larsson 4-1-2-3 (Buffalo)
Victor Rask 4-2-0-2 (Carolina)
Erik Karlsson 4-0-2-2 (Carolina)
John Klingberg 4-0-1-1 (Dallas)
Elias Lindholm 2-0-0-0 (Carolina)
Rasmus Bodin 1-0-0-0 (Detroit)
Calle JÃ¤rnkrok 4-0-0-0 (Detroit)


----------



## Spinkis

romelson said:


> How did the swedes do at the Traverse city rookie tournament?
> Well, here's a compiled score board from the official stats at pointstreak.com.
> 
> Oscar Lindberg 4-5-2-7 (NY Rangers)
> Sebastian WÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m 4-3-1-4 (St Louis)
> Jesper Fasth 4-2-1-3 (NY Rangers)
> Johan Larsson 4-1-2-3 (Buffalo)
> Victor Rask 4-2-0-2 (Carolina)
> Erik Karlsson 4-0-2-2 (Carolina)
> John Klingberg 4-0-1-1 (Dallas)
> Elias Lindholm 2-0-0-0 (Carolina)
> Rasmus Bodin 1-0-0-0 (Detroit)
> Calle JÃ¤rnkrok 4-0-0-0 (Detroit)




I am pretty sure Lindholm had 2 assist against Buffalo.(did he play any other game?)


----------



## joe89

Spinkis said:


> I am pretty sure Lindholm had 2 assist against Buffalo.(did he play any other game?)




Questionable stat keeping when you compare radio/twitter feeds to the "official" one. 

That doesn't deny Lindberg scoring five goals though.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Spinkis said:


> I am pretty sure Lindholm had 2 assist against Buffalo.(did he play any other game?)




He had, and he didn't


----------



## vippe

I saw Michael and William Nylander yesterday at Ikea in Helsingborg. Damn William looks small.. so tiny. When he gains some weight and strength he will be out right scary on the ice


----------



## fredligh

vippe said:


> I saw Michael and William Nylander yesterday at Ikea in Helsingborg. Damn William looks small.. so tiny. When he gains some weight and strength he will be out right scary on the ice




I hope so, he was terrible at the opening game against his former team SSK.


----------



## VictorLustig

fredligh said:


> I hope so, he was terrible at the opening game against his former team SSK.




Agree, he was pretty terrible. He has to move his feet when he doesn't have the puck, looked very disinterested when the puck was in his own end. I have seen him play much much better than this.


----------



## Klown

Detroit prospect Hampus MelÃ©n has taken the step from J18 to J20 SuperElit in style. Four assists and +3 in two games so far. I don't know how HÃ¥kan Andersson find these players, but whatever Detroit pays him it's not enough.


----------



## Mathletic

Anyone caught Walmark's first game this year? I see he scored a goal.


----------



## Kakko

Linberg and Fast looked great today at the Rangers scrimmage.

They both helped set up the winning goal, and Lindberg, assisted by Fast scored before that.


----------



## Exit Dose

I was wondering if anyone can give me an idea of how William Karlsson has looked in his first few games. Good progress? About the same?


----------



## samwitch

How has Andreas Johnson looked for Frolunda? Interested to hear what kind of role he is playing (top 6? PP?) and who his linemates are. I have never seen him play so I'm curious as to what kind of game he plays. Also, is he likely to make the WJC team? Thanks for any input!


----------



## XO

Possler with a shorthanded goal and assist. Ullmark with another stellar performance.

Forsberg was great for MODO in the first game of the season as well by the way.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Gustav Possler 1g+1a
William Karlsson 1g


----------



## WhoahNow

Can anyone who has watched John Klingberg play a few times comment on him? The Stars Gm and coach have compared some of his game to Erik Karlsson and Sergei Zubov which surprised me. I've never actually seen him play so was hoping someone here has, all I really know is he is pretty questionable defensively and creative offensively.


----------



## svartgul

John Klingberg is David Rundblad lite, a player which they also compared to EK and Zubov. Similar to DR's style and a little worse in all areas. Klingberg has a pretty weak shot and needs to play more physically, but I like the guy though I wouldn't bet on him having a career in the NHL but I'd love to be wrong about that. He seems to have made a mark in Dallas.


----------



## VictorLustig

svartgul said:


> John Klingberg is David Rundblad lite, a player which they also compared to EK and Zubov. Similar to DR's style and a little worse in all areas. Klingberg has a pretty weak shot and needs to play more physically, but I like the guy though I wouldn't bet on him having a career in the NHL but I'd love to be wrong about that. He seems to have made a mark in Dallas.




He's a better skater than Rundblad.


----------



## hallonskal

Huffman said:


> He's a better skater than Rundblad.




What? No he is not, unless something terrible has happen with Rundblads skating since he left Sweden. Not that Klingbergs skating is terrible but he isn't as good as Rundblad was/is. Klingberg is pretty much a poor mans Rundblad in all areas.


----------



## romelson

Huffman said:


> He's a better skater than Rundblad.




No, he's not.


----------



## Mrpm

Possler scores again. He's now 2+1 in 4 games and leads the scoring of the juniors in SHL. Modos best FW so far. HÃ¤gg and Edwin Hedberg with an assist tonight aswell, and Anton Forsberg solid in net. Modos youngsters is really making an impact.


----------



## B Boarding

Huffman said:


> He's a better skater than Rundblad.




I agree. I haven't seen any of them play for about a year of so. But back then Klingberg was the better skater IMO.


----------



## McMatthews

Mrpm said:


> Possler scores again. *He's now 2+1 in 4 games and leads the scoring of the juniors in SHL*. Modos best FW so far. HÃ¤gg and Edwin Hedberg with an assist tonight aswell, and Anton Forsberg solid in net. Modos youngsters is really making an impact.




Andreas Johnson of the Toronto Maple Leafs and Frolunda leads the SHL in junior scoring.

4 points in 4 games, +3.

He scored 2 goals in 58 seconds today.


----------



## Mrpm

Four1 Lead said:


> Andreas Johnson of the Toronto Maple Leafs and Frolunda leads the SHL in junior scoring.
> 
> 4 points in 4 games, +3.
> 
> He scored 2 goals in 58 seconds today.




Oh, missed that one.. My bad. Well, both of them is having a sick start of the season, we'll probably see both of them in WJC.


----------



## Teus

Rasmus Andersson (2015 draft) with 2 assists in MalmÃ¶'s win against RÃ¶gle today. His brother Calle (NY Rangers) had a nice goal (especially for a dman) in his comeback after missing the start of the season because of a hand injury.

William Nylander was pretty invisible in RÃ¶gle.

Dunno if the clip works outside Sweden, but here's Calle Andersson's goal: http://www.viasatsport.se/hockey/hockeyallsvenskan/video/9304

Daniel Zaar (Columbus) also scored a goal in the same game.


----------



## Systemfel

I was impressed with Jesper Pettersson today. He's still tiny (although bulky), but really physical and plays a smart game.


----------



## Mrpm

Possler scored again and was named Modos best player against FrÃ¶lunda. 3+1 in the 3 latest games. Kid is tearing it up!


----------



## Dr Quincy

Mikael Wikstrand is racking up assists for Mora. 7 in 4 games.


----------



## mouse 29

Mrpm said:


> Possler scored again and was named Modos best player against FrÃ¶lunda. 3+1 in the 3 latest games. Kid is tearing it up!




Barrie Colts fan here. I was wondering if you can provide any info on Adrian Kempe, how does he look, is he getting much playing time,any stats etc. 
thanks


----------



## BondraTime

Dr Quincy said:


> Mikael Wikstrand is racking up assists for Mora. 7 in 4 games.




3 games. It says he played 4, but he only dressed for 3.


----------



## Mrpm

mouse 29 said:


> Barrie Colts fan here. I was wondering if you can provide any info on Adrian Kempe, how does he look, is he getting much playing time,any stats etc.
> thanks




In the two games in SHL he's only played a couple of shifts, so can't really tell anything about his performance there. In the j20 games he's getting TOI in both PP and PK and is playing a really mature two-way game. Definitely one of the better players in Modos J20. If you haven't seen him play i would describe him as a powerful forward with very good skating and speed. Good two-way game aswell.


----------



## mouse 29

Thanks for the information


----------



## Lollipop

Right now, 1997 born D-man Oliver Kylington (2015 draft) is playing his SHL debut for FBK. He is the youngest player ever for FBK. So far he. Has the 3rd highest icetime of his team.


----------



## ReginKarlssonLehner

1 goal 7 assists in 4 games for Wikstrand


----------



## Vikke

Lollipop said:


> Right now, 1997 born D-man Oliver Kylington (2015 draft) is playing his SHL debut for FBK. He is the youngest player ever for FBK. So far he. Has the 3rd highest icetime of his team.




He also just scored to put his team up 2-0. Pretty incredible for a 16 year old D-man.


----------



## Lollipop

Vikke said:


> He also just scored to put his team up 2-0. Pretty incredible for a 16 year old D-man.




I agree! That's amazing! Good for him.


----------



## VictorLustig

Vikke said:


> He also just scored to put his team up 2-0. Pretty incredible for a 16 year old D-man.




Youngest goalscorer ever in the SHL/SEL according to Cmore.

Edit: Didn't see the game, how did his overall game look?


----------



## Klown

And yet another goal by Possler.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

I love the fact that Modo is trusting two young goalies this season - Forsberg and Ullmark (who have played 50% each so far). Forsberg is the only one with prior experience with this kind of workload at senior level, as he played 33 games with SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje last season.


----------



## FolignoQuantumLeap

What are the chances of Tobias Lindberg getting called up to Djurgsrdens this season?


----------



## joe89

FolignoQuantumLeap said:


> What are the chances of Tobias Lindberg getting called up to Djurgsrdens this season?




He's their best J20 forward. One or two injuries and he's up.


----------



## BIitz

From what I gather, Andreas Johnson is having quite the start to the season.


----------



## Mrpm

Dmytro Timashov managed to pick up an assist in his debut in SHL, and it was a real beauty! He was also getting TOI in Modos first PP-unit. Kid is a late born 96!

Hagg had an assist aswell.


----------



## Mrpm

And Gustav Possler scored.. Again.. Fifth game in a row. He's been amazing so far for Modo, getting TOI in both PP and PK.


----------



## VictorLustig

Mrpm said:


> Dmytro Timashov managed to pick up an assist in his debut in SHL, and it was a real beauty! He was also getting TOI in Modos first PP-unit. Kid is a late born 96!
> 
> Hagg had an assist aswell.




I like Timashov but it was a bit unfair to put him on the point of the first PP. Nice assist though, but he should improve his skating.


----------



## Systemfel

BIitz said:


> From what I gather, Andreas Johnson is having quite the start to the season.



He's got unbelievable offensive awareness.


----------



## FolignoQuantumLeap

joe89 said:


> He's their best J20 forward. One or two injuries and he's up.




Cool beans, thanks.


----------



## BIitz

Systemfel said:


> He's got unbelievable offensive awareness.




Think he could have an NHL future if he continues to play this way? I guess that would be unrealistic, but I should say "continues to grow".


----------



## OiledUp

Systemfel said:


> He's got unbelievable offensive awareness.




Yep, and his hands in tight are second to none. Long time since I saw a more natural scorer coming out of sweden.


----------



## Franck

BIitz said:


> Think he could have an NHL future if he continues to play this way? I guess that would be unrealistic, but I should say "continues to grow".




The way he has looked when I've seen him, definitely.


----------



## VictorLustig

Found a pretty interesting interview with Canucks scout and former player Inge HammarstrÃ¶m. He talks about Swedish prospects and player development in general (in Swedish). http://allehanda.se/sport/modo/1.6322772-tv-hockeysurr-om-shl-och-modo


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Huffman said:


> Found a pretty interesting interview with Canucks scout and former player Inge HammarstrÃ¶m. He talks about Swedish prospects and player development in general (in Swedish). http://allehanda.se/sport/modo/1.6322772-tv-hockeysurr-om-shl-och-modo




Some interesting stuff about the Forsberg to Quebec trade


----------



## Mrpm

Guess who scored tonight? Yep, Possler for 6 games in a row! He actually scored two but one of them didn't count for some reason. Second in goalscoring now, after Linkopings Hjalmarsson. I think Possler logged over 20 minutes.


----------



## Leaf Rocket

I'm glad to hear about Andreas Johnson however how is this Karlsson I'm hearing about ? The younger brother of Erik (carolina one) ?


----------



## XO

Mrpm said:


> Guess who scored tonight? Yep, Possler for 6 games in a row! He actually scored two but one of them didn't count for some reason. Second in goalscoring now, after Linkopings Hjalmarsson. I think Possler logged over 20 minutes.




... and he scores again. Possler has now scored in 7 straight games (7 goals in 8 games in total) and is now together with his current teammate Per-Ã…ge SkrÃ¶der and former 4th overall pick Pavel Brendl the only player to have done that in the history of the SHL. Pretty impressive for a 18 year old.


----------



## Tomas W

Possler plays like a possesed then huh?

William Nylander scored his 2nd goal for the season tonight, and got an assist too.


----------



## Rille

XO said:


> ... and he scores again. Possler has now scored in 7 straight games (7 goals in 8 games in total) and is now together with his current teammate Per-Ã…ge SkrÃ¶der and former 4th overall pick Pavel Brendl the only player to have done that in the history of the SHL. Pretty impressive for a 18 year old.




That is not true. Ulf SandstrÃ¶m scored in nine straight games. However it is still impressive.


----------



## XO

Rille said:


> That is not true. Ulf SandstrÃ¶m scored in nine straight games. However it is still impressive.




Yeah, I sort of said that I was wrong already, but to be fair sportbladet (who are often wrong ) and swehockey had the record at 7 because their stats only went back to the 90's. Impressive nonetheless though, and he still have the chance to break it.

Though I'd really like to know where I can find historical stats going back further if anyone would be kind enough to share it with me!

-


----------



## Mathletic

How are Wallmark and CehlÃ¡rik for AsplÃ¶ven? Both seem to get their share of points.


----------



## romelson

How the SHL prospects are doing, in terms of scoring, ten rounds into the season.

Mattias Janmark 10-8-3-11 (Detroit)
Gustav Possler 10-7-2-9 (Buffalo)
Andreas Johnson 10-6-3-9 (Toronto)
Pontus Ã…berg 10-4-2-6 (Nashville)
Alexander Wennberg 10-5-0-5 (Columbus)
John Klingberg 9-2-3-5 (Dallas)
William Karlsson 10-3-1-4 (Anaheim)
Jacob Delarose 10-1-2-3 (Montreal)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 10-1-2-3 (Detroit)
Daniel Gunnarsson 10-0-3-3 (Minnesota)
Robert HÃ¤gg 10-0-3-3 (Philadelphia)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 10-1-1-2 (Toronto)
Emil Molin 9-0-2-2 (Dallas)
Sebastian Collberg 5-0-2-2 (Montreal)
Oskar Sundqvist 10-1-0-1 (Pittsburgh)
Max GÃ¶rtz 10-1-0-1 (Nashville)
Christian Djoos 10-0-1-1 (Washington)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 10-0-1-1 (Dallas)
Petter Emanuelsson 10-0-0-0 (San Jose)
Tom Nilsson 10-0-0-0 (Toronto)
Erik Karlsson 4-0-0-0 (Carolina)


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

romelson said:


> How the SHL prospects are doing, in terms of scoring, ten rounds into the season.
> 
> Mattias Janmark 10-8-3-11 (Detroit)
> Gustav Possler 10-7-2-9 (Buffalo)
> Andreas Johnson 10-6-3-9 (Toronto)
> Pontus Ã…berg 10-4-2-6 (Nashville)
> Alexander Wennberg 10-5-0-5 (Columbus)
> John Klingberg 9-2-3-5 (Dallas)
> William Karlsson 10-3-1-4 (Anaheim)
> Jacob Delarose 10-1-2-3 (Montreal)
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman 10-1-2-3 (Detroit)
> Daniel Gunnarsson 10-0-3-3 (Minnesota)
> Robert HÃ¤gg 10-0-3-3 (Philadelphia)
> Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 10-1-1-2 (Toronto)
> Emil Molin 9-0-2-2 (Dallas)
> Sebastian Collberg 5-0-2-2 (Montreal)
> Oskar Sundqvist 10-1-0-1 (Pittsburgh)
> Max GÃ¶rtz 10-1-0-1 (Nashville)
> Christian Djoos 10-0-1-1 (Washington)
> Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 10-0-1-1 (Dallas)
> Petter Emanuelsson 10-0-0-0 (San Jose)
> Tom Nilsson 10-0-0-0 (Toronto)
> Erik Karlsson 4-0-0-0 (Carolina)




Tomas Hyka 10-2-3-5 (Los Angeles)
Joachim Nermark 10-0-0-0 (Colorado)

The prospects with the most ice time after ten rounds:



Player |Team |
*ATOI*
|PPTOI/GP
Mattias Janmark (F) |AIK |22:10 |4:19
John Klingberg |FrÃ¶lunda |21:44 |4:04
Tom Nilsson |FrÃ¶lunda |19:51 |0:58
William Karlsson (F) |HV71 |19:41 |2:56
Pontus Ã…berg (F) |FÃ¤rjestad |18:02 |3:49
Mattias BÃ¤ckman |LinkÃ¶ping |17:29 |1:07
Gustav Possler (F) |Modo |17:29 |3:08
Daniel Gunnarsson |LuleÃ¥ |17:17 |2:56
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m |FÃ¤rjestad |16:43 |0:37
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v |Modo |16:33 |1:12
Robert HÃ¤gg |Modo |16:23 |1:34
Andreas Johnson (F) |FrÃ¶lunda |15:33 |3:27


----------



## NuxFan09

Can someone who regularly watches Brynas give a report on Anton Rodin? If so, much appreciated! It's much better than me just stat scouting.


----------



## Mrpm

And Possler scores again. 8 goals in 11 games. Edwin Hedberg with 2 goals tonight aswell.


----------



## 1912

NuxFan09 said:


> Can someone who regularly watches Brynas give a report on Anton Rodin? If so, much appreciated! It's much better than me just stat scouting.




A lot of his points can be attributed to the effort he's puting in. I really like what i'm seeing. Good speed and a lot of hustle. Is not as timid as he was in his last tenure here. Does a lot of good work arround the crease, but so is the rest of the team so it might be rubbing of on him. The only thing that's missing is that last scoring touch. He's got a good release and is very technically skilled but he needs to get his shots of much faster and not think about it too much. I also really like his passing game.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

1912 said:


> Good speed and a lot of hustle. Is not as timid as he was in his last tenure here. Does a lot of good work arround the crease, but so is the rest of the team so it might be rubbing of on him.




I think it's pretty obvious that RÃ¶din is playing with a lot of confidence (I haven't watched a lot of BrynÃ¤s games, mostly just read what the local media is writing).


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Another goal for William Nylander yesterday


----------



## NHL RankKing

Dolorous Edd said:


> Tomas Hyka 10-2-3-5 (Los Angeles)
> Joachim Nermark 10-0-0-0 (Colorado)
> 
> The prospects with the most ice time after ten rounds:
> 
> 
> 
> Player |Team |
> *ATOI*
> |PPTOI/GP
> Mattias Janmark (F) |AIK |22:10 |4:19
> John Klingberg |FrÃ¶lunda |21:44 |4:04
> Tom Nilsson |FrÃ¶lunda |19:51 |0:58
> William Karlsson (F) |HV71 |19:41 |2:56
> Pontus Ã…berg (F) |FÃ¤rjestad |18:02 |3:49
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman |LinkÃ¶ping |17:29 |1:07
> Gustav Possler (F) |Modo |17:29 |3:08
> Daniel Gunnarsson |LuleÃ¥ |17:17 |2:56
> Ludvig BystrÃ¶m |FÃ¤rjestad |16:43 |0:37
> Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v |Modo |16:33 |1:12
> Robert HÃ¤gg |Modo |16:23 |1:34
> Andreas Johnson (F) |FrÃ¶lunda |15:33 |3:27



Fantastic summary... Thanks!!!
Can I ask where you're getting these stats?


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

http://www.shl.se/statistics/players/points/TP/2013/SHL/All/All/All/All/dec?lang=en

You're welcome.


----------



## NuxFan09

1912 said:


> A lot of his points can be attributed to the effort he's puting in. I really like what i'm seeing. Good speed and a lot of hustle. Is not as timid as he was in his last tenure here. Does a lot of good work arround the crease, but so is the rest of the team so it might be rubbing of on him. The only thing that's missing is that last scoring touch. He's got a good release and is very technically skilled but he needs to get his shots of much faster and not think about it too much. I also really like his passing game.




Thanks very much for the response. Much better than stat scouting!


----------



## Highlander23

Another 2 goals for johnson, not bad from a 7th rounder !!!


----------



## romelson

Stats update.

Mattias Janmark 14-10-6-16 (Detroit)
Andreas Johnson 14-8-5-13 (Toronto)
Gustav Possler 13-8-2-10 (Buffalo)
John Klingberg 13-4-4-8 (Dallas)
William Karlsson 14-4-3-7 (Anaheim)
Pontus Ã…berg 12-4-3-7 (Nashville)
Tomas Hyka 14-2-5-7 (Los Angeles)
Alexander Wennberg 14-6-0-6 (Columbus)
Jacob Delarose 14-2-3-5 (Montreal)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 14-1-3-4 (Detroit)
Daniel Gunnarsson 14-0-4-4 (Minnesota)
Robert HÃ¤gg 14-0-4-4 (Philadelphia)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 14-1-2-3 (Toronto)
Emil Molin 13-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Sebastian Collberg 9-0-3-3 (Montreal)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 14-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Max GÃ¶rtz 14-2-0-2 (Nashville)
Oskar Sundqvist 13-1-1-2 (Pittsburgh)
Tom Nilsson 14-1-1-2 (Toronto)
Christian Djoos 14-0-1-1 (Washington)
Petter Emanuelsson 14-0-1-1 (San Jose)
Erik Karlsson 7-0-1-1 (Carolina)
Joachim Nermark 14-0-0-0 (Colorado)


----------



## Tomas W

Nylander badly outshone by Pastrnak yesterday...


----------



## Trotzig

Tomas W said:


> Nylander badly outshone by Pastrnak yesterday...




** Pastrnak outshone the entire RÃ¶gle squad, pretty much. Very impressive game by him.


----------



## SurMartin

Sebastian Ahos first SEL-goal: http://skellefteaaik.se/video/2759149376001/


----------



## XO

16 year old D Oliver Kylington scores again. 2 goals 1 assist in 6 games. Looking good.


----------



## Stats01

Andreas Johnson is producing really well, great value for the Leafs as a 7th rounder.


----------



## Tomas W

Tomas W said:


> Nylander badly outshone by Pastrnak yesterday...




William Nylander had 1g 1a yesterday so a better 
game again from him, starting to heat up?


----------



## XO

Tomas W said:


> William Nylander had 1g 1a yesterday so a better
> game again from him, starting to heat up?




Pretty nice assist too. Gretzky-esque


----------



## VictorLustig

Tomas W said:


> William Nylander had 1g 1a yesterday so a better
> game again from him, starting to heat up?




I haven't seen him much but he seems to have some consistency issues?


----------



## gretskidoo

All of his 8 points(4G 4A) are in his last 9 games.

He started the season on a 7 game pointless streak, but I'd say his consistency has been fine after that.


----------



## Tomas W

Huffman said:


> I haven't seen him much but he seems to have some consistency issues?




Yes, although I would say his playing a bit better right lately than he did at the start of the season (not that I actually watch many games with him, mostly boxscore scouting here). Perhaps he is starting find his groove, we'll see. It's different to play senior hockey compared to junior, much more difficult to just dangle around, senior defencemen doesnt look at the puck as much.


----------



## Mrpm

Adrian Kempe 1+1 in Modos 2-1 win tonight against FrÃ¶lunda. He had one heck of a game tonight. He has all the tools and size to be a star in the NHL. Top 10 in the draft by the end of the season?


----------



## XO

watching TV-Pucken right now between VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland - Ã…ngermanland and the top scorer of the tournament, Filip Forsmark, is really impressing. 10~ minutes into the game and he's making things happen offensively all the time.

Edvin Olofsson (G), Filip Forsmark (RW) and Fredrik Andersson (D) stood out from VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland. Tim Wahlgren (LW) in Ã…ngermanland.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Gustav Possler injured, didnt look good. Will miss WJC?


----------



## VictorLustig

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Gustav Possler injured, didnt look good. Will miss WJC?




Hello Nylander


----------



## member 147413

Can someone post an updated SHL prospects list with stats?


----------



## romelson

FishManSam said:


> Can someone post an updated SHL prospects list with stats?




Here you go.

Mattias Janmark 19-12-7-19 (Detroit)
Andreas Johnson 19-10-6-16 (Toronto)
Gustav Possler 18-8-5-13 (Buffalo)
John Klingberg 17-5-6-11 (Dallas)
William Karlsson 19-5-4-9 (Anaheim)
Pontus Ã…berg 16-5-4-9 (Nashville)
Tomas Hyka 16-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 19-2-5-7 (Detroit)
Alexander Wennberg 19-6-0-6 (Columbus)
Jacob Delarose 18-3-3-6 (Montreal)
Petter Emanuelsson 19-2-4-6 (San Jose)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 19-1-4-5 (Dallas)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 19-1-4-5 (Toronto)
Daniel Gunnarsson 19-0-5-5 (Minnesota)
Robert HÃ¤gg 19-0-4-4 (Philadelphia)
Max GÃ¶rtz 17-2-1-3 (Nashville)
Oskar Sundqvist 18-1-2-3 (Pittsburgh)
Emil Molin 13-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Sebastian Collberg 14-0-3-3 (Montreal)
Tom Nilsson 19-1-1-2 (Toronto)
Christian Djoos 18-0-1-1 (Washington)
Erik Karlsson 12-0-1-1 (Carolina)
Joachim Nermark 19-0-1-1 (Colorado)
Wilhelm Westlund 4-0-0-0 (Colorado)

Biggest climber since last update is Emanuelsson who's logged 5 points in last 5 games.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Curious if anyone would be able to come up with a good ranking of the top drafted SHL d-men prospects

Seems like a lot of them are getting top pair minutes already.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Rankings are hard, posting stats is easy. It looks like it's a good idea to play for Roger RÃ¶nnberg if you're looking for top pairing minutes, though. BÃ¤ckman is also having a good season so far. BystrÃ¶m leads FÃ¤rjestad in blocked shots and is competing for a WJC spot.



Player |Team |GP |ATOI
John Klingberg |FrÃ¶lunda |17 |22:00
Tom Nilsson |FrÃ¶lunda |19 |20:09
Mattias BÃ¤ckman |LinkÃ¶ping |19 |19:15
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m |FÃ¤rjestad |19 |17:29
Daniel Gunnarsson |LuleÃ¥ |19 |17:23
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v |Modo |19 |15:35
Christian Djoos |BrynÃ¤s |19 |14:41
Robert HÃ¤gg |Modo |19 |14:38
Erik Gustafsson |FrÃ¶lunda |18 |14:29
Wilhelm Westlund |FÃ¤rjestad |4 |11:16


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Any updates on Possler?


----------



## joe89

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Rankings are hard, posting stats is easy. It looks like it's a good idea to play for Roger RÃ¶nnberg if you're looking for top pairing minutes, though. BÃ¤ckman is also having a good season so far. BystrÃ¶m leads FÃ¤rjestad in blocked shots and is competing for a WJC spot.




I think HÃ¤gg leads a ranking for upside, BÃ¤ckman, Nilsson and Klingberg lead for being the best players right now. One offensive, one two-way and one defensive d-man so really hard to compare.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Rankings are hard, posting stats is easy. It looks like it's a good idea to play for Roger RÃ¶nnberg if you're looking for top pairing minutes, though. BÃ¤ckman is also having a good season so far. BystrÃ¶m leads FÃ¤rjestad in blocked shots and is competing for a WJC spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Player |Team |GP |ATOI
> John Klingberg |FrÃ¶lunda |17 |22:00
> Tom Nilsson |FrÃ¶lunda |19 |20:09
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman |LinkÃ¶ping |19 |19:15
> Ludvig BystrÃ¶m |FÃ¤rjestad |19 |17:29
> Daniel Gunnarsson |LuleÃ¥ |19 |17:23
> Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v |Modo |19 |15:35
> Christian Djoos |BrynÃ¤s |19 |14:41
> Robert HÃ¤gg |Modo |19 |14:38
> Erik Gustafsson |FrÃ¶lunda |18 |14:29
> Wilhelm Westlund |FÃ¤rjestad |4 |11:16




haha well as a U20 guy the last few years I guess he's comfortable with young d-men. 
Any chance one of Klingberg/Nilsson/Backman will get a look at the World Championships the way Granberg did last year?


----------



## VictorLustig

Adam Tilander said:


> haha well as a U20 guy the last few years I guess he's comfortable with young d-men.
> Any chance one of Klingberg/Nilsson/Backman will get a look at the World Championships the way Granberg did last year?




Certainly, MÃ¥rts likes his young defencemen.


----------



## Garpen

Tom Nilsson is out for 4 weeks with a banged up knee, and will miss the Karjala Tournament. 

Too bad, I really like that guy!


----------



## Mrpm

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Any updates on Possler?




http://allehanda.se/sport/modo/1.6459838-modo-posslers-franvaro-kortvarig

He's alright. Won't miss WJC.


----------



## NHL RankKing

Who is the next great Swedish goalie (free agent or drafted) that will be play in the NHL? Linus Ullmark?


----------



## Garpen

lfchockey said:


> Who is the next great Swedish goalie (free agent or drafted) that will be play in the NHL? Linus Ullmark?




Yeah, I would say Ullmark. And there is a few that perhaps could end up in the NHL, like Oscar Dansk, Niklas LundstrÃ¶m and Anton Forsberg.

Jonas Johansson should/will get drafted next year.


----------



## VictorLustig

First SHL point for Nylander in his first game. Adrian Kempe should be credited for that goal.


----------



## Mrpm

Huffman said:


> First SHL point for Nylander in his first game. Adrian Kempe should be credited for that goal.




It's pretty cool that Adrian Kempe and Nylander is playing on the same line. And yes, that's Kempes goal. Nylander with the assist.


----------



## romelson

Great game by Oscar Sundqvist tonight. 1 goal and 1 assist.


----------



## WK71

Solid game by (1+2) William Karlsson. As usual though.


----------



## XO

Nylander with his 2 assist in his 2nd game in the SHL! Kempe with an assist on the goal too!


----------



## shotvalley

Is Max Gortz injured or why he is not playing? He is not putting strong numbers but how is his overal game? Is he a good enough skater for pro leagues and does he look at all like a NHL/AHL player?


----------



## ChadS

Any Tingsryd/SuperElit fans on here? Wondering why Hampus MelÃ©n (DET) has been out for more than a month? Probably an injury but haven't heard anything...


----------



## Mrpm

Imo Adrian Kempe is a much better SHL-player than Nylander. Kempe got the potential to be one heck of a powerforward. My favourite prospect for sure.


----------



## Misfire Puck

How's Alexander Wennberg doing lately? I see he has 9 points in 25 games (weird that he has 8 goals and only 1 assist, wasn't he supposed to be more of playmaker?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VictorLustig

Misfire Puck said:


> How's Alexander Wennberg doing lately? I see he has 9 points in 25 games (weird that he has 8 goals and only 1 assist, wasn't he supposed to be more of playmaker?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.




No, he isn't a pure playmaker like Elias Lindholm for example. Wennberg can make plays but also finish plays. 8 goals and only 1 assist is a bit surprising though.


----------



## JacketsFanWest

Misfire Puck said:


> How's Alexander Wennberg doing lately? I see he has 9 points in 25 games (weird that he has 8 goals and only 1 assist, wasn't he supposed to be more of playmaker?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Many of his goals are from going to the net and getting a rebound or deflection. He's been played at LW more than Center this season.


----------



## romelson

Wennberg two goals tonight. 3rd period still to play.

Possler still out of the roster. Any updates on his injury?
In about one week the WJC roster is presented.


----------



## Mrpm

romelson said:


> Wennberg two goals tonight. 3rd period still to play.
> 
> Possler still out of the roster. Any updates on his injury?
> In about one week the WJC roster is presented.




I've heard he'll be back in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Sartorial

How has Wenngerg looked this year?


----------



## svartgul

Sartorial said:


> How has Wenngerg looked this year?




Who?


----------



## cybresabre

svartgul said:


> Who?




The first g is actually just an upside down b. Some keyboards flip that letter accidentally.


----------



## School of WristShot

Anton Rodin a former Canuck 2nd rounder with 9G 16A (25PTS) in 26G. How has he been his play this season? I recall he struggled in AHL last year with somewhat of injury problem and smaller ice. Obviously, his stats look fantastic but is it ok to get somewhat excited?


----------



## Mrpm

HÃ¤gg with a beauty against SkellefteÃ¥.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

School of WristShot said:


> Anton Rodin a former Canuck 2nd rounder with 9G 16A (25PTS) in 26G. How has he been his play this season? I recall he struggled in AHL last year with somewhat of injury problem and big ice. Obviously, his stats look fantastic but is it ok to get somewhat excited?




from what I've heard yes


----------



## romelson

Stats update

Mattias Janmark 23-13-8-21 (Detroit)
Andreas Johnson 27-11-6-17 (Toronto)
William Karlsson 26-8-8-16 (Anaheim)
Gustav Possler 18-8-5-13 (Buffalo)
John Klingberg 23-5-8-13 (Dallas) D
Pontus Ã…berg 24-6-6-12 (Nashville)
Petter Emanuelsson 27-4-8-12 (San Jose)
Alexander Wennberg 27-10-1-11 (Columbus)
Daniel Gunnarsson 27-1-9-10 (Minnesota) D
Tomas Hyka 22-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 26-2-5-7 (Detroit) D
Jacob Delarose 25-3-4-7 (Montreal)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 26-2-5-7 (Dallas) D
Oskar Sundqvist 26-2-4-6 (Pittsburgh)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 27-2-4-6 (Toronto) D
Robert HÃ¤gg 27-1-4-5 (Philadelphia) D
Max GÃ¶rtz 22-2-2-4 (Nashville)
Oskar Sundqvist 26-2-4-6 (Pittsburgh)
Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Erik Karlsson 20-1-1-2 (Carolina)
Tom Nilsson 23-1-1-2 (Toronto) D
Christian Djoos 24-0-1-1 (Washington) D
Joachim Nermark 26-0-1-1 (Colorado)
Wilhelm Westlund 4-0-0-0 (Colorado) D


----------



## Mrpm

Comeback for Possler tonight. Finally!


----------



## sjci

When will Sweden announce it's WJC team?


----------



## JimboA

sjci said:


> When will Sweden announce it's WJC team?




Tomorrow IIRC.


----------



## garret9

Marcus Karlstrom... Anyone got any thoughts? Anyone seen him play?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Mrpm said:


> Comeback for Possler tonight. Finally!




Injured again

edit: he's back on the ice


----------



## Woodhouse

Possler did limp off to the locker room, but has returned to the game and just picked up a PP assist.


----------



## Mrpm

Woodhouse said:


> Possler did limp off to the locker room, but has returned to the game and just picked up a PP assist.




Nice assist! He will definitely be in shape for the WJC now.


----------



## Future

Any updates on Andreas Johnson? He's seemed to have gone really cold after a terrific start. Is he still playing well and getting chances?


----------



## leksig

Kulemon said:


> Any updates on Andreas Johnson? He's seemed to have gone really cold after a terrific start. Is he still playing well and getting chances?




He had 1+1 last night. Playing on the second line.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

About a week ago, Johnson was named as the first of four Rookie of the Year candidates:

http://www.swehockey.se/Startsidesnyheter/2013/November2013/AndreasJohnsonaretsrookiekandidat/



> "A natural scorer with very good hockey sense. He always works hard and is able to play at a high tempo, both with and without the puck."


----------



## WK71

GÃ¶rtz to FrÃ¶lunda HC.


----------



## RippedOnNitro

How is Collberg doing these days (not looking at his stats...but actual play)?

Drafted him last year in our entry draft...a lot of scouts seemed to think pretty high of him.


----------



## OiledUp

RippedOnNitro said:


> How is Collberg doing these days (not looking at his stats...but actual play)?
> 
> Drafted him last year in our entry draft...a lot of scouts seemed to think pretty high of him.




Amazing junior player. Haven't really figured out the pro game and playing against grown men yet. I get the "SHL star who'll never succeed in the NHL" vibe from him, think Joakim LindstrÃ¶m, or perhaps Mattias Tedenby. Still early and he's certainly skilled enough to evolve into a good NHLer but it'll likely take time.
I wouldn't be surprised to see him having a great WJC though, as I mentioned he's a great junior player.


----------



## RippedOnNitro

OiledUp said:


> Amazing junior player. Haven't really figured out the pro game and playing against grown men yet. I get the "SHL star who'll never succeed in the NHL" vibe from him, think Joakim LindstrÃ¶m, or perhaps Mattias Tedenby. Still early and he's certainly skilled enough to evolve into a good NHLer but it'll likely take time.
> I wouldn't be surprised to see him having a great WJC though, as I mentioned he's a great junior player.




Thanks for the update!

What are the chances he will join the AHL next season?


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

How is noone talking about Kylington in Farjestad the dman factory? Is he as good as I heard? Heard: Youngest ever to score in his 1st game. Poised for his age, etc..


----------



## VictorLustig

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> How is noone talking about Kylington in Farjestad the dman factory? Is he as good as I heard? Heard: Youngest ever to score in his 1st game. Poised for his age, etc..




He's definitely up there with the best recently (Karlsson, Hedman, OEL, Larsson). Probably even a little bit ahead of those when you look at accomplishments. His first few steps are incredibly quick.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

I've gotta catch a game or 2. Thanks.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Looks like Fredrik Forsberg will get the chance in SHL, since Leksand just released 2 players


----------



## romelson

Stats update, going into the Xmas break

Mattias Janmark 29-16-8-24 (Detroit)
Andreas Johnson 32-14-8-22 (Toronto)
William Karlsson 32-10-8-18 (Anaheim)
Alexander Wennberg 32-12-4-16 (Columbus)
Pontus Ã…berg 29-6-10-16 (Nashville)
Gustav Possler 22-8-7-15 (Buffalo)
Petter Emanuelsson 33-6-8-14 (San Jose)
John Klingberg 28-5-8-13 (Dallas) D
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 33-4-8-12 (Detroit) D
Daniel Gunnarsson 33-1-10-11 (Minnesota) D
Jacob Delarose 31-5-5-10 (Montreal)
Oskar Sundqvist 32-3-6-9 (Pittsburgh)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 31-2-7-9 (Dallas) D
Tomas Hyka 27-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 32-3-4-7 (Toronto) D
Robert HÃ¤gg 33-1-4-5 (Philadelphia) D
Max GÃ¶rtz 24-2-2-4 (Nashville)
Sebastian Collberg 25-1-3-4 (Montreal) 
Christian Djoos 30-0-4-4 (Washington) D 
Erik Karlsson 24-2-1-3 (Carolina)
Tom Nilsson 28-2-1-3 (Toronto) D
Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Joachim Nermark 33-1-1-2 (Colorado)
Wilhelm Westlund 4-0-0-0 (Colorado) D


----------



## VictorLustig

romelson said:


> Stats update, going into the Xmas break
> 
> Mattias Janmark 29-16-8-24 (Detroit)
> Andreas Johnson 32-14-8-22 (Toronto)
> William Karlsson 32-10-8-18 (Anaheim)
> Alexander Wennberg 32-12-4-16 (Columbus)
> Pontus Ã…berg 29-6-10-16 (Nashville)
> Gustav Possler 22-8-7-15 (Buffalo)
> Petter Emanuelsson 33-6-8-14 (San Jose)
> John Klingberg 28-5-8-13 (Dallas) D
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman 33-4-8-12 (Detroit) D
> Daniel Gunnarsson 33-1-10-11 (Minnesota) D
> Jacob Delarose 31-5-5-10 (Montreal)
> Oskar Sundqvist 32-3-6-9 (Pittsburgh)
> Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 31-2-7-9 (Dallas) D
> Tomas Hyka 27-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
> Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 32-3-4-7 (Toronto) D
> Robert HÃ¤gg 33-1-4-5 (Philadelphia) D
> Max GÃ¶rtz 24-2-2-4 (Nashville)
> Sebastian Collberg 25-1-3-4 (Montreal)
> Erik Karlsson 24-2-1-3 (Carolina)
> Tom Nilsson 28-2-1-3 (Toronto) D
> Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
> Joachim Nermark 33-1-1-2 (Colorado)
> Christian Djoos 30-0-2-2 (Washington) D
> Wilhelm Westlund 4-0-0-0 (Colorado) D




I believe Djoos had 3 more assists today.


----------



## romelson

Huffman said:


> I believe Djoos had 3 more assists today.




Thanx, I fixed that.


----------



## joe89

Mikael Vikstrand now a SHL player for FrÃ¶lunda


----------



## wings5

How do Dmytro Timashov, F.Forsberg, Kempe stack up against Nylander?


----------



## Eye of Ra

wings5 said:


> How do Dmytro Timashov, F.Forsberg, Kempe stack up against Nylander?




kempe should go 10-15 imo in the draft. he reminds me of zibanejad.


----------



## Benso

Maybe in the wrong thread but as a big Kopitar fan I was wondering if anyone knows if Nik Simsic (J18 Sodertalje) has a shot at getting drafted next year.. could be too early to tell.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

Any Brynas followers: Oskar Lindblom seemed very promising last season. Teammates are passing him in the U20 team. What's the deal?


----------



## SwedenCanada

So what will happen with Jesper Pettersson? http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=28988

He's undrafted and even impressed Per MÃ¥rts (Team Swedens headcoach).
He's been really solid the whole tournament except for one time he got fooled real hard which lead to a breakaway.

He would have played the WJC last year as well, but he was injured in a pre-game.


----------



## Weide

SwedenCanada said:


> So what will happen with Jesper Pettersson? http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=28988
> 
> He's undrafted and even impressed Per MÃ¥rts (Team Swedens headcoach).
> He's been really solid the whole tournament except for one time he got fooled real hard which lead to a breakaway.
> 
> He would have played the WJC last year as well, but he was injured in a pre-game.




I doubt Pettersson will get drafted even with the good showing in the WJC. 
While the NHL isn't all about size like it was for a while, for the role Pettersson plays on a team (physical defensive d-man with little offensive skill) i think most NHL teams prefer someone larger then Jeppe.


----------



## Mrpm

Erik Ullman, 97, leaves SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje j20 for Modo. Ullman will play with Modos j18 tonight against LuleÃ¥.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Bagenda will make SHL debut


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

William Nylander is 6+3 in 7 games since joining SSK


----------



## Mrpm

Linus Ullmark seriously deserves more attention. He's an absolute beast right now, saving 45 of 46 shots against SkellefteÃ¥ yesterday. Best goaltender in the SHL and he's only 20 years old. Congrats Buffalo!


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Oskar Lindblom SHL debut, listed on 2nd line


----------



## Yatzhee

Mrpm said:


> Linus Ullmark seriously deserves more attention. He's an absolute beast right now, saving 45 of 46 shots against SkellefteÃ¥ yesterday. Best goaltender in the SHL and he's only 20 years old. Congrats Buffalo!




Ullmark is turning in a great season performance so far. If he maintains this development time line curve, he could see only a year in Rochester after his Modo contract is up in 14/15 then on to the big club. I have to admit, this kid is impressive.


----------



## Mrpm

Another sick game by Ullmark.. Can he still be nominated for the rookie of the year award? If he can, he's the winner and it's not even close.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Filip Ahl, SHL debut today. He is born 1997.


----------



## HockeyGuy7

TheFatOne said:


> Filip Ahl, SHL debut today. He is born 1997.




Good for him! He is good but nothing special IMO. I liked him at the U17 but I think the Swedish team was not really strong. One of the best of his age group but in a weak one. Still a good player with some potential. Size is there.


----------



## romelson

SHL stats after 44 rounds

Mattias Janmark 36-17-10-27 (Detroit)
William Karlsson 44-13-14-27 (Anaheim)
Pontus Ã…berg 41-11-13-24 (Nashville)
Andreas Johnson 38-15-8-23 (Toronto)
John Klingberg 40-9-13-22 (Dallas) D
Alexander Wennberg 39-15-4-19 (Columbus)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 43-4-12-16 (Detroit) D
Gustav Possler 22-8-7-15 (Buffalo)
Petter Emanuelsson 44-6-9-15 (San Jose)
Oskar Sundqvist 40-4-9-13 (Pittsburgh)
Daniel Gunnarsson 44-2-11-13 (Minnesota) D
Jacob Delarose 38-6-6-12 (Montreal)
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 41-2-8-10 (Dallas) D
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 36-4-5-9 (Toronto) D
Tomas Hyka 35-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
Christian Djoos 38-1-7-8 (Washington) D
Sebastian Collberg 33-2-4-6 (Montreal)
Mikael Vikstrand 10-2-3-5 (Ottawa) D
Robert HÃ¤gg 41-1-4-5 (Philadelphia) D
Max GÃ¶rtz 31-2-2-4 (Nashville)
Erik Karlsson 31-2-1-3 (Carolina)
Tom Nilsson 39-2-1-3 (Toronto) D
Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Joachim Nermark 38-1-1-2 (Colorado)
Wilhelm Westlund 6-0-0-0 (Colorado) D


----------



## SurMartin

romelson said:


> SHL stats after 44 rounds
> 
> Mattias Janmark 36-17-10-27 (Detroit)
> William Karlsson 44-13-14-27 (Anaheim)
> Pontus Ã…berg 41-11-13-24 (Nashville)
> Andreas Johnson 38-15-8-23 (Toronto)
> John Klingberg 40-9-13-22 (Dallas) D
> Alexander Wennberg 39-15-4-19 (Columbus)
> Mattias BÃ¤ckman 43-4-12-16 (Detroit) D
> Gustav Possler 22-8-7-15 (Buffalo)
> Petter Emanuelsson 44-6-9-15 (San Jose)
> Oskar Sundqvist 40-4-9-13 (Pittsburgh)
> Daniel Gunnarsson 44-2-11-13 (Minnesota) D
> Jacob Delarose 38-6-6-12 (Montreal)
> Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 41-2-8-10 (Dallas) D
> Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 36-4-5-9 (Toronto) D
> Tomas Hyka 35-3-5-8 (Los Angeles)
> Christian Djoos 38-1-7-8 (Washington) D
> Sebastian Collberg 33-2-4-6 (Montreal)
> Mikael Vikstrand 10-2-3-5 (Ottawa) D
> Robert HÃ¤gg 41-1-4-5 (Philadelphia) D
> Max GÃ¶rtz 31-2-2-4 (Nashville)
> Erik Karlsson 31-2-1-3 (Carolina)
> Tom Nilsson 39-2-1-3 (Toronto) D
> Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
> Joachim Nermark 38-1-1-2 (Colorado)
> Wilhelm Westlund 6-0-0-0 (Colorado) D



Viktor Arvidsson 42-12-19-31


----------



## Sergei Berezin

What is Kempe's projection in terms of potential and NHL-player comp.


----------



## Mrpm

Sergei Berezin said:


> What is Kempe's projection in terms of potential and NHL-player comp.




I assume you're talking about Adrian, not Mario.  He's pretty similar to Zibanejad.


----------



## romelson

Final update, NHL prospects in SHL 2013/2014

William Karlsson 55-15-22-37 (Anaheim)
Pontus Ã…berg 52-15-16-31 (Nashville)
Mattias Janmark 45-18-12-30 (Detroit)
John Klingberg 50-11-17-28 (Dallas) D
Andreas Johnson 44-15-9-24 (Toronto)
Alexander Wennberg 50-16-5-21 (Columbus)
Mattias BÃ¤ckman 54-6-15-21 (Detroit) D
Oskar Sundqvist 51-6-10-16 (Pittsburgh)
Gustav Possler 22-8-7-15 (Buffalo)
Petter Emanuelsson 44-6-9-15 (San Jose)
Daniel Gunnarsson 50-3-11-14 (Minnesota) D
Jacob Delarose 49-7-6-13 (Montreal)
Christian Djoos 47-1-12-13 (Washington) D
Viktor LÃ¶Ã¶v 42-5-7-12 (Toronto) D
Mikael Vikstrand 19-4-7-11 (Ottawa) D
Ludvig BystrÃ¶m 51-3-8-11 (Dallas) D
Max GÃ¶rtz 40-8-2-10 (Nashville) 
Tomas Hyka 40-4-5-9 (Los Angeles)
Sebastian Collberg 40-3-6-9 (Montreal)
Erik Karlsson 41-5-1-6 (Carolina)
Robert HÃ¤gg 50-1-5-6 (Philadelphia) D
Tom Nilsson 50-2-2-4 (Toronto) D
Emil Molin 21-0-3-3 (Dallas)
Joachim Nermark 41-1-1-2 (Colorado)
Wilhelm Westlund 11-0-0-0 (Colorado) D


----------



## joe89

Overall pretty good seasons. I probably expected a few more points from Wennberg but on the other hand 16 goals is really good. Would've been interesting to see Possler and Vikstrand in full seasons.

Something noteworthy is that only 10 players reached 40 points in a 55 game league, one of them being Viktor Arvidsson in his first senior year. He's the same age group as Karlsson and Ã…berg.


----------



## ReginKarlssonLehner

joe89 said:


> Would've been interesting to see Possler and Vikstrand in full seasons.




What are your thoughts on Vikstrand during the final stretch/2nd half? And in turn overall play. Haven't seen him much in that span.


----------



## Franck

joe89 said:


> Something noteworthy is that only 10 players reached 40 points in a 55 game league, one of them being Viktor Arvidsson in his first senior year. He's the same age group as Karlsson and Ã…berg.




Is he still draft eligible or would he be a free agent? His production should make him attractive to NHL teams despite his size.


----------



## joe89

Franck said:


> Is he still draft eligible or would he be a free agent? His production should make him attractive to NHL teams despite his size.




I believe this draft is his last, if not drafted he's an UFA.


----------



## alexmanu

Any opinions on Pontus Aberg after his season in the SEL? You guys think he projects as a top 6 wing?


----------



## Keke

What do you think of Daniel Gunnarsson? Any NHL potential?


----------



## JimboA

MiGician said:


> What do you think of Daniel Gunnarsson? Any NHL potential?




I don't watch SHL, so I can't tell, but it would be pretty cool to one day see him play together with Gustafsson for the Wild. I'd guess that they've been friends since they started playing hockey.


----------



## sg58

alexmanu said:


> Any opinions on Pontus Aberg after his season in the SEL? You guys think he projects as a top 6 wing?






MiGician said:


> What do you think of Daniel Gunnarsson? Any NHL potential?




Two guys showing a lot of promise but hasn't been able to really take the step towards consistently being top guys on their teams yet. They're still young, though, of course. Sounds like Gunnarsson is getting a fresh start somewhere else in Sweden next year, so might be good. Don't know what NSH's plans are with regard to Ã…berg, but both are longshots to be NHLers at this point, I'd say.

Ã…berg's got his shot but that's the only thing that's top quality, so would have to be a much better player in SHL/AHL over the coming years to have a shot. Gunnarsson's involved offensively and if he can round out his game on D and be a bit more effective in some areas, maybe.. But don't count on it.


----------



## hb11xchamps

How has Djoos looked to those who have watched him. He has kinda fell under the radar in terms of D prospects for Washington and his stats look good for a 19 year old.


----------



## VictorLustig

hb11xchamps said:


> How has Djoos looked to those who have watched him. He has kinda fell under the radar in terms of D prospects for Washington and his stats look good for a 19 year old.




I like him a lot. He should be too weak to play in the SHL but his smarts makes up for it. Not sure if his style will translate well to the NA game but he should at least become a really good player in Europe.


----------



## Xoggz22

Sounds like Anton Forsberg is coming over to finish his year out playing in NA. Not sure he'll play any games in Springfield but training over here may help his adjustment for next year. Maybe he plays a few games with Evansville for experience. I'm excited to see him in the AHL next year.

Also, sounds like Daniel Zaar is playing very well in the playoffs. Another intriguing prospect for Columbus.


----------



## joe89

Xoggz22 said:


> Sounds like Anton Forsberg is coming over to finish his year out playing in NA. Not sure he'll play any games in Springfield but training over here may help his adjustment for next year. Maybe he plays a few games with Evansville for experience. I'm excited to see him in the AHL next year.
> 
> Also, sounds like Daniel Zaar is playing very well in the playoffs. Another intriguing prospect for Columbus.




Zaar and his line(Everberg, Johansson) is single-handedly keeping them in contention. They were good during the season but are dominating right now. Don't think they're deep enough in the end to make it to the SHL, but Zaar is ready for the next level(SHL or AHL) for sure.


----------



## Kalv

Is there any news on Karlsson? I would like him coming to NA, but not sure if he will.


----------



## joe89

Kalvinators said:


> Is there any news on Karlsson? I would like him coming to NA, but not sure if he will.




You will have to be more specific 

Guessing you mean ANA's Karlsson though, and not yet. Can be eliminated tonight.


----------



## Stizzle

Robert Hagg has signed with the Flyers. He will report to the AHL team on Monday.


----------



## TheKingSlayer

Any idea if Victor Svedberg has NHL potential? He came over to play for Rockford in the AHL this year, but has not played every game. How has he looked?


----------



## shotvalley

Tell me about Max GÃ¶rtz. He has now 2+2 in 5 playoff games for Frolunda, but he has not scored much in regular season. Nashville's 6th round pick from 2012.

Is he getting lucky or does he play wery well? Better than Wennberg besides the points? How about his skating, is it NHL level? How about his 2-way game?


----------



## HanSolo

William Karlsson now waiting on his visa to come to NA

He'll likely be with Norfolk.


----------



## Kalv

joe89 said:


> You will have to be more specific
> 
> Guessing you mean ANA's Karlsson though, and not yet. Can be eliminated tonight.





Sorry, my bad. Although are there much other prospects with that name? 

But yes, i meant William and seems like he`s soon in NA. Very exciting, although i don`t expect that much from him this season i`m more looking forward to next season when he`ll be able to play a full season in NA.


----------



## joe89

Kalvinators said:


> Sorry, my bad. Although are there much other prospects with that name?
> 
> But yes, i meant William and seems like he`s soon in NA. Very exciting, although i don`t expect that much from him this season i`m more looking forward to next season when he`ll be able to play a full season in NA.





Sure. Erik Karlsson(CAR), Anton Karlsson(2014), William Karlsson(ANA).


----------



## Kalv

joe89 said:


> Sure. Erik Karlsson(CAR), Anton Karlsson(2014), William Karlsson(ANA).




Ugh, yes, my bad. There sure are a lot of them


----------



## joe89

Ullmark SHL goalie of the year.


----------



## XO

joe89 said:


> Ullmark SHL goalie of the year.




Rightfully so!


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

odessa said:


> Tell me about Max GÃ¶rtz. He has now 2+2 in 5 playoff games for Frolunda, but he has not scored much in regular season. Nashville's 6th round pick from 2012.
> 
> Is he getting lucky or does he play wery well? Better than Wennberg besides the points? How about his skating, is it NHL level? How about his 2-way game?




From what I hear, GÃ¶rtz needs to work on consistency. I've only seen a couple of his playoff games this season but I thought he played well, although I thought Wennberg was better.


----------



## Mrpm

Anton Forsberg with 25 saves on 26 shots in his first game in AHL. Announced as the second star of the game!


----------



## hawksfan50

Central Scouting final rankings have Jonas Johansson and Linus Soderstrom ranked as #2 and#3 respectively on their euro goalie list (#1 euro goalie is Vile Husso from Finland)...bit my question for Swedish posters to this board who may have watched both Ansson and Soderstrom is which of the 2 would you draft ahead of the other? Does Central Scouting have it right? What style differences if any are there between them? What are their best abilities and what fo they need to work on?


----------



## joe89

hawksfan50 said:


> Central Scouting final rankings have Jonas Johansson and Linus Soderstrom ranked as #2 and#3 respectively on their euro goalie list (#1 euro goalie is Vile Husso from Finland)...bit my question for Swedish posters to this board who may have watched both Ansson and Soderstrom is which of the 2 would you draft ahead of the other? Does Central Scouting have it right? What style differences if any are there between them? What are their best abilities and what fo they need to work on?




I would say both fit the mold of how the prototypical Swedish goalie prospect looks like today. Big, fairly athletic and calm in the net. Very refined for their age. Johansson being almost a whole year older has a bigger track record and I assume he will be drafted first. SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m has the chance to show himself in the U18s though.


----------



## Mrpm

Robert HÃ¤gg with his first AHL goal tonight! 

He also has an assist, score is 4-4.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Andreas Johnson is this season's SHL Rookie of the Year:

http://www.swehockey.se/Startsidesnyheter/Januari2014/April2014/AndreasJohnsonaretsrookie/


----------



## Diatomic

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Andreas Johnson is this season's SHL Rookie of the Year:
> 
> http://www.swehockey.se/Startsidesnyheter/Januari2014/April2014/AndreasJohnsonaretsrookie/




Grats to him! Good news for the leafs


----------



## Riellyfan04

1 good news for leafs this season lol


----------



## McGlassbangers

Anybody have a scouting report on Adam Ollas-Mattsson? Could he be available at the start of 3rd round (~90th overall)?


----------



## Exit Dose

Rickard Rakell scored his first NHL goal, tonight. He's the first rookie in Ducks history to do that in the playoffs.


----------



## wej20

Any thoughts on Oskar Sundqvist's season?


----------



## arshonagon

joe89 said:


> Sure. Erik Karlsson(CAR), Anton Karlsson(2014), William Karlsson(ANA).




Can you tell me more about Anton Karlsson. I really liked his game at the world juniors and would like to know more about him. Also, do you think he would still be around at the beginning of the second round?


----------



## KRM

arshonagon said:


> Can you tell me more about Anton Karlsson. I really liked his game at the world juniors and would like to know more about him. Also, do you think he would still be around at the beginning of the second round?




Think it depends on how much teams value his season which has been a roller coaster ride with some very high peaks but mostly been on the low. Played really bad to end the season. You get a heart and soul player who loves to play physical and has untapped offensive abilities which I definitely can see develop in the NHL.


----------



## Kalv

William Karlsson will go to world championship.


----------



## Matte99

KRM said:


> Think it depends on how much teams value his season which has been a roller coaster ride with some very high peaks but mostly been on the low. Played really bad to end the season. You get a heart and soul player who loves to play physical and has untapped offensive abilities which I definitely can see develop in the NHL.




But will his body survive that kind of hockey? He even broke down in WHJC, the style of play is taxing and you can find better players than him that quit early cuz of it (Lindros, Forsberg etc)


----------



## Eye of Ra

Matte99 said:


> But will his body survive that kind of hockey? He even broke down in WHJC, the style of play is taxing and you can find better players than him that quit early cuz of it (Lindros, Forsberg etc)




forsberg was not THAT physical.


----------



## Sheros expletives

TheFatOne said:


> forsberg was not THAT physical.




For real?


----------



## Eye of Ra

Liams brorsa said:


> For real?




forsberg was not a hitting machine like lindros. forsberg had a hit here and there...and when he was angry he could play very physical.


----------



## RedHawkDown

How is Janmark for those that watched him in Sweden? Projections?


----------



## tigervixxxen

Avs just signed Dennis Everberg, any thoughts?


----------



## joe89

Tigervixxen said:


> Avs just signed Dennis Everberg, any thoughts?




Big, pretty energetic winger who doesn't shy away from contact. Can put some points on the board, too, but that's something he's developed recently and can keep improving. Probably needs another step in his skating and fill out to succeed in North America.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

*Prospects that needs to be signed by June 1st or NHL team lose the rights: *

C/RW 6'3 Oskar Sundqvist - Pittsburgh Penguins
D 6'0 Erik Gustafsson - Edmonton Oilers
LW/RW 6'0 Erik Karlsson - Carolina Hurricanes
D 6'3 Fredric Larsson - Philadelphia Flyers
D 6'2 Calle Andersson - New York Rangers
D 6'4 Daniel Gunnarsson - Minnesota Wild
LW/RW 6'0 Daniel Zaar - Columbus Blue Jackets
G 6'3 Linus Ullmark - Buffalo Sabres
D 6'4 Simon Fernholm - Nashville Predators
RW 6'2 Max GÃ¶rtz - Nashville Predators
D 6'3 Jonatan Nielsen - Florida Panthers
C/RW 6'6 Rasmus Bodin - Detroit Red Wings


----------



## joe89

Hockeyfrilla said:


> *Prospects that needs to be signed by June 1st or NHL team lose the rights: *
> 
> C/RW 6'3 Oskar Sundqvist - Pittsburgh Penguins
> D 6'0 Erik Gustafsson - Edmonton Oilers
> LW/RW 6'0 Erik Karlsson - Carolina Hurricanes
> D 6'3 Fredric Larsson - Philadelphia Flyers
> D 6'2 Calle Andersson - New York Rangers
> D 6'4 Daniel Gunnarsson - Minnesota Wild
> LW/RW 6'0 Daniel Zaar - Columbus Blue Jackets
> G 6'3 Linus Ullmark - Buffalo Sabres
> D 6'4 Simon Fernholm - Nashville Predators
> RW 6'2 Max GÃ¶rtz - Nashville Predators
> D 6'3 Jonatan Nielsen - Florida Panthers
> C/RW 6'6 Rasmus Bodin - Detroit Red Wings




Sundqvist, Gustafsson, Gunnarsson, Zaar and Ullmark probably. GÃ¶rtz maybe.


----------



## KRM

joe89 said:


> Sundqvist, Gustafsson, Gunnarsson, Zaar and Ullmark probably. GÃ¶rtz maybe.




Switch Gustafsson with Karlsson and I'm go.


----------



## joe89

KRM said:


> Switch Gustafsson with Karlsson and I'm go.




I think a puckmoving D has a bigger chance of getting signed than the small checker, but we'll see.


----------



## Zaddy

I'll be pretty disappointed if Oilers doesn't sign Gustafsson. Then again I don't really know much about him but the scouting reports and stats look very intruiging. Anyone here who knows him better? Does he have a future in the NHL?


----------



## Xoggz22

Does anyone know if there are updates on Daniel Zaar(CBJ) and the possibility of him signing before June 1st. I believe it will happen but has there been any word from his camp in the Swedish papers?


----------



## VictorLustig

Xoggz22 said:


> Does anyone know if there are updates on Daniel Zaar(CBJ) and the possibility of him signing before June 1st. I believe it will happen but has there been any word from his camp in the Swedish papers?




Here's an article from Hockeysverige on Zaar: https://translate.google.com/transl...r-pa-nhl-kontrakt-ser-ratt-bra-ut/&edit-text=


----------



## Xoggz22

Huffman said:


> Here's an article from Hockeysverige on Zaar: https://translate.google.com/transl...r-pa-nhl-kontrakt-ser-ratt-bra-ut/&edit-text=




Thank you. I had tweeted to our beat writer about getting a contract for him and Zaar implied it was pretty positive he would get a contract. I hope so. He seems like he's on a positive trajectory and would fit well with the CBJ. Starting our own Swedish connection (Wennberg, Dansk, Zaar)


----------



## Woodhouse

> You are drafted by the Buffalo Sabres in the NHL and what signals are you getting from it regarding future?
> - There is no rule between the NHL and the International Ice Hockey Federation that we should not have any contract downs during a World Cup. I learn well get a call by the agent within an hour after I sent an sms that I'm back in Sweden.
> - When do I find out the latest updates and it's quite a rush now it should be in something (the contract must be registered before June 1, eds. note.)
> 
> Could it be the case that you already for next season go over to the NHL game?
> - No, it can not be. I have sajnat with Modo which I then show Buffalo that it does not matter if you sajnar me or not I will still stay another year here in Sweden.



Can a Swede clean up the above Google translation of this Ullmark article. We're particularly interested in what the latest is in regards to his contract talks with Buffalo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VictorLustig

Woodhouse said:


> Can a Swede clean up the above Google translation of this Ullmark article. We're particularly interested in what the latest is in regards to his contract talks with Buffalo. Thanks in advance.




He's pretty much saying that he wasn't allowed to sign a contract during the WC but his agent will contact him once he's back in Sweden to get it done. He also says that he has a contract with Modo and he will stay there for next season even if Buffalo signs him.


----------



## Woodhouse

Huffman said:


> He's pretty much saying that he wasn't allowed to sign a contract during the WC but his agent will contact him once he's back in Sweden to get it done. He also says that he has a contract with Modo and he will stay there for next season even if Buffalo signs him.



I'm well aware of the SHL contract, so that's nothing new that he'll spend another year of development in Sweden, but just wanted clarification on the contract talks with the June 1st deadline approaching. Thanks.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Sounds like Minnesota wont sign Daniel Gunnarsson


----------



## Woodhouse

Ullmark signed his ELC with Buffalo.

http://sabres.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=720853


----------



## BronxBruin

Linus Arnesson signed his ELC with Boston.

It will be interesting to see if he stays in Sweden another year or if he jumps to the AHL.

http://bruins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=721268&navid=DL|BOS|home


----------



## joe89

BronxBruin said:


> Linus Arnesson signed his ELC with Boston.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if he stays in Sweden another year or if he jumps to the AHL.
> 
> http://bruins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=721268&navid=DL|BOS|home




Loan to Sweden. 
http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/hockey/sverige/shl/djurgarden/article18996049.ab


----------



## R S

Sounds like Simon Hjalmarsson has signed with CBJ. Former Blues 2nd rounder who had over a point per game in the SHL last year.


----------



## KRM

*8 players drafted out of FrÃ¶lunda.*

28 Swedes drafted, of which 8 players drafted from FrÃ¶lunda. Surely must have happen from CHL teams plenty of times but could this be some sort of European record?

2nd #46 D Julius Bergman San Jose Sharks
3rd #87 RW Anton Karlsson Arizona Coyotes
4th #91 D William Lagesson Edmonton Oilers
4th #106 C Christoffer Ehn Detroit Red Wings
6th #165 D John Nyberg Dallas Stars
7th #182 G Hugo Fagerblom Florida Panthers
7th #188 LW Pierre Engvall Toronto Maple Leafs
7th #194 RW Kevin ElgestÃ¥l Washington Capitals

FrÃ¶lunda have now had 69 players drafted from them, not including players like Wennberg who was under contract with FrÃ¶lunda when he was drafted last year, but had not played for them the season leading up to the draft.


----------



## Jim Morrison

KRM said:


> 28 Swedes drafted, of which 8 players drafted from FrÃ¶lunda. Surely must have happen from CHL teams plenty of times but could this be some sort of European record?
> 
> 2nd #46 D Julius Bergman San Jose Sharks
> 3rd #87 RW Anton Karlsson Arizona Coyotes
> 4th #91 D William Lagesson Edmonton Oilers
> 4th #106 C Christoffer Ehn Detroit Red Wings
> 6th #165 D John Nyberg Dallas Stars
> 7th #182 G Hugo Fagerblom Florida Panthers
> 7th #188 LW Pierre Engvall Toronto Maple Leafs
> 7th #194 RW Kevin ElgestÃ¥l Washington Capitals
> 
> FrÃ¶lunda have now had 69 players drafted from them, not including players like Wennberg who was under contract with FrÃ¶lunda when he was drafted last year, but had not played for them the season leading up to the draft.




We know! Good job!


----------



## KRM

Jim Morrison said:


> We know! Good job!




Started a thread because I was curious how often it have happen. Some mod didn't think it was interesting and fitted better here.


----------



## Jim Morrison

KRM said:


> Started a thread because I was curious how often it have happen. Some mod didn't think it was interesting and fitted better here.




FrÃ¶lunda has done a really great job developing players.


----------



## KRM

Jim Morrison said:


> FrÃ¶lunda has done a really great job developing players.




Yea, BjÃ¶rn Liljander does a great job.


----------



## Jacob8hockey*

Anyone watched Engvall and got a scouting report?


----------



## Tv9924

Anyone know anything about Canucks 5th rounder Gustav Forsling? Apparently he had an impressive showing at the U18s but most of us know nothing about him.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Tv9924 said:


> Anyone know anything about Canucks 5th rounder Gustav Forsling? Apparently he had an impressive showing at the U18s but most of us know nothing about him.




Improved incredibly this past winter. Has a wonderful one-timer from the blueline and scored his U18 tourney goals pretty much all from the same spot per slapshot from the blueline, usually on the PP.

Smart kid who plays carefully, but aggressively in the corners. Don't know if he has the speed to survive at a level as high as the NHL with that height though.

A bit of a surprise for me that a team would chance it with a smaller Forsling (which is OK in and of itself), but no-one was willing to take Aho, who looked pretty doggone good, mature, and capable in the SHL to end the season. Almost have to think his U18 performance was the key to that being possible.


----------



## Tv9924

Chapin Landvogt said:


> Improved incredibly this past winter. Has a wonderful one-timer from the blueline and scored his U18 tourney goals pretty much all from the same spot per slapshot from the blueline, usually on the PP.
> 
> Smart kid who plays carefully, but aggressively in the corners. Don't know if he has the speed to survive at a level as high as the NHL with that height though.
> 
> A bit of a surprise for me that a team would chance it with a smaller Forsling (which is OK in and of itself), but no-one was willing to take Aho, who looked pretty doggone good, mature, and capable in the SHL to end the season. Almost have to think his U18 performance was the key to that being possible.




Thanks! Do you personally think he'll make the show?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Tv9924 said:


> Thanks! Do you personally think he'll make the show?




At this point, you shouldn't count on it.

Has a long way to go, but there is of course time and it's all in his hands. I just don't know if he'll ever have the right combination of size and skating, meaning the skating to achieve NHL level hockey despite his size.


----------



## DeepBlueSea408

what do you guys think of Julius Bergman?


----------



## wein

Elijah Francis from New Brunswick, Canada who was a second round pick in the QMJHL draft in June has signed to play for Malmo`s junior team next year. I haven`t heard about him having any real connection to Sweden so this is a real surprise considering he was a high pick in the Q for a team that is semi local (Bathurst). 

http://bloggar.expressen.se/mrmadhawk/2014/07/24/tre-spetsspelare-till-malmos-j20/

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=255693

I know this is a little OT but I can`t remember the last time this has happened with a Canadian player. Do the Swedish junior teams actively recruit Canadian players and is this a rarity or is it that I just haven`t been paying attention? Thanks for any info


----------



## Tomas W

wein said:


> Elijah Francis from New Brunswick, Canada who was a second round pick in the QMJHL draft in June has signed to play for Malmo`s junior team next year. I haven`t heard about him having any real connection to Sweden so this is a real surprise considering he was a high pick in the Q for a team that is semi local (Bathurst).
> 
> http://bloggar.expressen.se/mrmadhawk/2014/07/24/tre-spetsspelare-till-malmos-j20/
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=255693
> 
> I know this is a little OT but I can`t remember the last time this has happened with a Canadian player.* Do the Swedish junior teams actively recruit Canadian players and is this a rarity or* is it that I just haven`t been paying attention? Thanks for any info




When they do the player have some kind of connection to Sweden I would say. I'm too is wondering if what connection this kid might have to MalmÃ¶? If none, then why? Maybe he wanted try something different, and take a path of his own towards pro hockey?


----------



## joe89

Maybe the kid is looking to play NCAA hockey down the line, if so SuperElit could be more enticing than his other options.


----------



## hockey38

Watched Sweden practice this morning in Lake Placid but no roster available - who was the big guy? Must have been at least 6'5"

And the practice was very impressive to watch.


----------



## JimboA

hockey38 said:


> Watched Sweden practice this morning in Lake Placid but no roster available - who was the big guy? Must have been at least 6'5"
> 
> And the practice was very impressive to watch.




Probably Axel Blomqvist or Carl DahlstrÃ¶m.

http://www.swehockey.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_34572/cf_113/roster_swe_aug_2014_u.PDF


----------



## hockey38

JimboA said:


> Probably Axel Blomqvist or Carl DahlstrÃ¶m.
> 
> http://www.swehockey.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_34572/cf_113/roster_swe_aug_2014_u.PDF




Had to be blomqvist

Kid was gigantic


----------



## EveryDay

Adam Kimelman ‏@NHLAdamK 15 min
Jacob de la Rose wearing the C for Sweden. Lucas Wallmark and Robert Hagg wearing the A's.


----------



## bobbyt911

hockey38 said:


> Watched Sweden practice this morning in Lake Placid but no roster available - who was the big guy? Must have been at least 6'5"
> 
> And the practice was very impressive to watch.






JimboA said:


> Probably Axel Blomqvist or Carl DahlstrÃ¶m.
> 
> http://www.swehockey.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_34572/cf_113/roster_swe_aug_2014_u.PDF






hockey38 said:


> Had to be blomqvist
> 
> Kid was gigantic




Any one know why Nylander isn't on the u-20 invite list?


----------



## snizzbone*

bobbyt91 said:


> Any one know why Nylander isn't on the u-20 invite list?




He declined his invite as he wants to train more and prepare for trying to make the Leafs.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Sounds like Anton Karlsson is staying in sweden: http://mrmadhawk.se/


----------



## Kalv

*Marcus Pettersson v Julius Bergman*

How would you compare Marcus Pettersson v Julius Bergman?

Both are defensemen, 2nd round picks this year from the same system.

Who is better now and who have the biggest upside? Who is better at what?

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## joe89

Kalvinators said:


> How would you compare Marcus Pettersson v Julius Bergman?
> 
> Both are defensemen, 2nd round picks this year from the same system.
> 
> Who is better now and who have the biggest upside? Who is better at what?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!




+ Bergman: Physical readiness, grit, shot.
+ Pettersson: Size, mobility, vision.

Fairly different players. Bergman is more of a rugged defender who can provide some offense. Pettersson is an upside guy who has lots of work ahead but could become very good with time, he's a converted forward aswell. Both guys can defend alright.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Kalvinators said:


> How would you compare Marcus Pettersson v Julius Bergman?
> 
> Both are defensemen, 2nd round picks this year from the same system.
> 
> Who is better now and who have the biggest upside? Who is better at what?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!




In addition to what Joe89 wrote, I think Pettersson just has incredible raw potential. He's been sooooo skinny, but has incredible height, reach and hockey sense. He also first became a defenseman at like the age of 15 or 16. He has MUCH to learn, but his learning curve has been outstanding.

And he's with THE program you want your prospect to be with. Skelleftea is raking them out. Dunno what's in the water up there...

Bergmann is good and fine, but Pettersson just screams 'upside'.


----------



## Kalv

Thanks for insight.

I`m confident about the Ducks scouting staff and Pettersson but Bergman looks solid too (and he`s a RH that would be more needed by the Ducks).

Just wanted to know some insight. Interesting that both players came from one system, was drafted in the same year, same round and by 2 rival teams. And they are both defensemen

Edit: oh crap, sorry, they come from different SHL teams


----------



## BondraTime

Kalvinators said:


> How would you compare Marcus Pettersson v Julius Bergman?
> 
> Both are defensemen, 2nd round picks this year from the same system.
> 
> Who is better now and who have the biggest upside? Who is better at what?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!




Pettersson is a Swedish Patrick Weircioch. Same player during their draft years, same build, same weaknesses, same strengths


----------



## Kalv

Pilgore88 said:


> Pettersson is a Swedish Patrick Weircioch. Same player during their draft years, same build, same weaknesses, same strengths




hmm, interesting comparison. However i see PW had a not so good skating and mobility when drafted. MP is good at that imo.

Will be interesting how things work out


----------



## Alessandro Seren Rosso

A full list of NHL prospects playing in the SHL for the 14/15 season: http://thehockeywriters.com/thws-list-of-prospects-playing-in-the-shl-14-15-edition/


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

^ Christian Djoos (Washington)


----------



## Alessandro Seren Rosso

Hockeyfrilla said:


> ^ Christian Djoos (Washington)




Thank you, updated


----------



## Jim Morrison

"The new Erik Karlsson" Jesper Lindgren is off to a good start in the J20-SuperElit with 5 points in 2 games and #1 in the scoring-table.


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

Who drafted Axel HolmstrÃ¶m? 3 points in his first game


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> Who drafted Axel HolmstrÃ¶m? 3 points in his first game




Detroit, 7th round.


----------



## gretskidoo

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> Who drafted Axel HolmstrÃ¶m? 3 points in his first game




He didn't get any points in his first game.

It was his second game.


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

gretskidoo said:


> He didn't get any points in his first game.
> 
> It was his second game.




oh ok thx


----------



## WK71

Emil Johansson (Boston).

Congratz to a future star.


----------



## Mrpm

Jim Morrison said:


> "The new Erik Karlsson" Jesper Lindgren is off to a good start in the J20-SuperElit with 5 points in 2 games and #1 in the scoring-table.




This kid is reaaallly good, looks exactly like Erik Karlsson on the ice too, scary! Should be a lock on the national team now and wouldn't be surprised if we'll see him with the mens team soon aswell.


----------



## DSL

mrpm said:


> this kid is reaaallly good, looks exactly like erik karlsson on the ice too, scary! Should be a lock on the national team now and wouldn't be surprised if we'll see him with the mens team soon aswell.




#hype


----------



## Mrpm

DSL said:


> #hype




Haha, he did play very well with the mens team at the pre-season and got lots of praise from Anders Forsberg. That's the main reason i think he'll get some games.


----------



## Vesa Awesaka

How has mikael wikstrand looked? What's his role with frolunda? I think that's where he plays lol


----------



## HaNotsri

WK71 said:


> Emil Johansson (Boston).
> 
> Congratz to a future star.




Insane catch at 206# by Boston. Emil has been dominating during the preseason and is just looking better and better. Easily the best defender on HV71. Incredibly mature, good vision and decision making. Highest time on ice 5 vs 5. Doesn't play PP, but the team plays with 4 forwards and only one D whose role is to shoot-shoot-shoot.


----------



## Epimetheus

Anything on Jens Looke?2 points in 3 games for Brynas.Birthyear '97.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Epimetheus said:


> Anything on Jens Looke?2 points in 3 games for Brynas.Birthyear '97.




Just 17 and doing some real good things. Simply doesn't really look out of place or afraid of playing against men.

Still very early, but he's not looked too out of place and his +3 is what impresses me the most.


----------



## Wendy Clear

Daniel Zaar leading the SHL in points.


----------



## Paxon

Alessandro Seren Rosso said:


> A full list of NHL prospects playing in the SHL for the 14/15 season: http://thehockeywriters.com/thws-list-of-prospects-playing-in-the-shl-14-15-edition/




Just caught this now. Very useful for my SHL watching. Good work.


----------



## Mrpm

Jesper Lindgren is making his debut in the big league tonight, when Modo is facing Leksand. Well deserved after his impressive 7 points in 4 games with j20.


----------



## VictorLustig

Epimetheus said:


> Anything on Jens Looke?2 points in 3 games for Brynas.Birthyear '97.




He's a pretty skilled player without big flaws. I haven't seen him with the big club so I can't comment on his play. Also, he basically went straight to SHL from J18 Elit without playing regularly in J20 Superelit, has anyone done that before?



Mrpm said:


> Jesper Lindgren is making his debut in the big league tonight, when Modo is facing Leksand. Well deserved after his impressive 7 points in 4 games with j20.




I wonder if they will use him as a PP-specialist like they've done with Victor Olofsson.


----------



## romelson

SHL prospect stats 2014/2015

Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 6-3-5-8
Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 6-2-5-7
Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 6-2-3-5
Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 6-3-1-4
Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 6-2-2-4
Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 6-1-3-4
Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-2-1-3
Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 6-1-2-3
Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 6-1-2-3
Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 6-1-1-2
Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 6-1-1-2
Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 5-1-0-1
Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 5-1-0-1
Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 6-0-1-1
David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 6-0-1-1
Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 6-0-1-1
Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 6-0-1-1
Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 1-0-0-0
John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 2-0-0-0
Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 3-0-0-0
Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 5-0-0-0
Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 6-0-0-0
Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 6-0-0-0
Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 6-0-0-0

Did I miss someone?


----------



## tsujimoto74

romelson said:


> SHL prospect stats 2014/2015
> 
> Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 6-3-5-8
> Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 6-2-5-7
> Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 6-2-3-5
> Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 6-3-1-4
> Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 6-2-2-4
> Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 6-1-3-4
> Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-2-1-3
> Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 6-1-2-3
> Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 6-1-2-3
> Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 6-1-1-2
> Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 6-1-1-2
> Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 5-1-0-1
> Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 5-1-0-1
> Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
> Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 6-0-1-1
> David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
> Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 6-0-1-1
> Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 6-0-1-1
> Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 6-0-1-1
> Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 1-0-0-0
> John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 2-0-0-0
> Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 3-0-0-0
> Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 5-0-0-0
> Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 6-0-0-0
> Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 6-0-0-0
> Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 6-0-0-0
> 
> Did I miss someone?




Goalies? Only 2, afaik, have seen SHL action so far, and neither is off to a blazing start, but stats anyway.

Linus Ullmark (Buffalo) 4GPI 4.02GAA .856sv%
Marcus Hogberg (Ottawa) 2GPI 5.33GAA .829sv%


----------



## helax

romelson said:


> SHL prospect stats 2014/2015
> 
> Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 6-3-5-8
> Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 6-2-5-7
> Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 6-2-3-5
> Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 6-3-1-4
> Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 6-2-2-4
> Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 6-1-3-4
> Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-2-1-3
> Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 6-1-2-3
> Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 6-1-2-3
> Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 6-1-1-2
> Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 6-1-1-2
> Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 5-1-0-1
> Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 5-1-0-1
> Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
> Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 6-0-1-1
> David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 6-0-1-1
> Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 6-0-1-1
> Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 6-0-1-1
> Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 6-0-1-1
> Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 1-0-0-0
> John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 2-0-0-0
> Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 3-0-0-0
> Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 5-0-0-0
> Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 6-0-0-0
> Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 6-0-0-0
> Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 6-0-0-0
> 
> Did I miss someone?




Felix SandstrÃ¶m, BrynÃ¤s 2GPI 1.50GAA .958v%
Has been really good compared to the rest of the team, and hes only 17 =)


----------



## krazyhawk

Robin Press (CHI) ?


----------



## Klown

krazyhawk said:


> Robin Press (CHI) ?




Not SHL, but he has been great for SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje in Allsvenskan so far. Eleven points in eight games, and he has 1+1 in the game against TimrÃ¥ right now.


----------



## Rogie21

Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson committed to BU today, joining the Terriers 2015 recruit class that includes NTDP U18 LW Jordan Greenway, NTDP D Charlie McAvoy and Youngstown C (and Blues draft choice) Maxim Letunov.

http://www.lancers.com/leagues/newsletter.cfm?clientid=1996&leagueid=4581&page=82882


----------



## VictorLustig

Rogie21 said:


> Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson committed to BU today, joining the Terriers 2015 recruit class that includes NTDP U18 LW Jordan Greenway, NTDP D Charlie McAvoy and Youngstown C (and Blues draft choice) Maxim Letunov.
> 
> http://www.lancers.com/leagues/newsletter.cfm?clientid=1996&leagueid=4581&page=82882




Is he any good?


----------



## Rogie21

Huffman said:


> Is he any good?




JFK received a B ranking from Central Scouting on the players to watch list for 2015. Supposedly a very good playmaker and exceptional on face offs.

Would like to hear what the Swedish posters think.


----------



## Kronblom

krazyhawk said:


> Robin Press (CHI) ?



Robin usually plays alongside czech veteran Michal Gulasi which has helped him to focus on the offense. He still tries fancy moves but his decisions and puck handling are much better this season, at the best of times he looks like a SHL-star way too good for HockeyAllsvenskan.

A factor to bare in mind is that the offensive zones are bigger in Europe as of this year so there are more room to maneuver on the powerplay, he has two PP-goals and eight PP-assists so far out of 16 points in total. Also note that Robin plays LD on the PP (with David LidstrÃ¶m) and RD with Gulasi five on five.

Looking at him now you canÂ´t understand why he was picked so late.


----------



## ulvvf

Jesper Bratt seems to put up some good numbers for being born 1998,15p and 7 goals on 12 games in U20. Anyone know anything more about him?

The same goes with Alexander Nylander.


----------



## BPilgrim

Rogie21 said:


> JFK received a B ranking from Central Scouting on the players to watch list for 2015. Supposedly a very good playmaker and exceptional on face offs.
> 
> Would like to hear what the Swedish posters think.




He was great the season he played for LinkÃ¶ping. He spent almost all season in J20 even though he could have played that and the next season in J18 and he contributed every game.

From what I've heard, though, he hasn't developed much in NA, rather the contrary. But I haven't seen him play a second so I can't say if that is true or not. Hopefully he will get back on track once playing for BU.


----------



## Rogie21

BPilgrim said:


> He was great the season he played for LinkÃ¶ping. He spent almost all season in J20 even though he could have played that and the next season in J18 and he contributed every game.
> 
> From what I've heard, though, he hasn't developed much in NA, rather the contrary. But I haven't seen him play a second so I can't say if that is true or not. Hopefully he will get back on track once playing for BU.




Thanks. Apparently he showed enough to earn a B rating from Central Scouting.


----------



## Wilbur*

D Marcus Pettersson?


----------



## VictorLustig

ulvvf said:


> Jesper Bratt seems to put up some good numbers for being born 1998,15p and 7 goals on 12 games in U20. Anyone know anything more about him?
> 
> The same goes with Alexander Nylander.




Bratt is like Viktor Arvidsson, small but really fast and shifty. Tries to do too much at times and could use his line mates better. Nylander is a much more dynamic player. He's like his brother but a little bit bigger and more well rounded. He isn't the puck hog William was at that age and his skill level may not be quite as high but he is extremely good with the puck.


----------



## BPilgrim

Rogie21 said:


> Thanks. Apparently he showed enough to earn a B rating from Central Scouting.




Yes, and they've probably seen him play this season also, which I haven't, so don't take my note too serious. It's just a rumour I've heard.


----------



## Harry Kakalovich

Is Erik Karlsson the Carolina draft pick any good?


----------



## KRM

Harry Kakalovich said:


> Is Erik Karlsson the Carolina draft pick any good?




Yes, but looked really bad so far this year.


----------



## OiledUp

Harry Kakalovich said:


> Is Erik Karlsson the Carolina draft pick any good?




Hard worker but lacks the skillset to be more than a 4th liner in the NHL and even that might ba stretch. My guess is that he'll be a fine middle six SHL player in his career. Likely gives the NHL a shot for a few years but gets stuck in the AHL. Just imo.


----------



## joe89

ulvvf said:


> Jesper Bratt seems to put up some good numbers for being born 1998,15p and 7 goals on 12 games in U20. Anyone know anything more about him?
> 
> The same goes with Alexander Nylander.




Interesting bunch of 16 yo's carrying a SuperElit team. Could we see them get a few Allsvenskan games already this season perhaps?


----------



## VictorLustig

joe89 said:


> Interesting bunch of 16 yo's carrying a SuperElit team. Could we see them get a few Allsvenskan games already this season perhaps?




Judging from this they don't seem to have much competition from other junior players to eventually take spots on the big team: http://stats.swehockey.se/Teams/Info/PlayersByTeam/5024#AIK

They don't have much except Kovacs & those two.

Found this. Not sure if it's in the right section. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Harry Kakalovich

Harry Kakalovich said:


> Is Erik Karlsson the Carolina draft pick any good?






KRM said:


> Yes, but looked really bad so far this year.






OiledUp said:


> Hard worker but lacks the skillset to be more than a 4th liner in the NHL and even that might ba stretch. My guess is that he'll be a fine middle six SHL player in his career. Likely gives the NHL a shot for a few years but gets stuck in the AHL. Just imo.





Thanks for the responses guys! Seems like time is passing him by a bit, 3rd year since being drafted and stats wise not so much progress. Nice to hear my boxscore opinion being somewhat confirmed.


----------



## m4tt145

Any info on Filip Ahl? Haven't seen him. How high can he climb?


----------



## OiledUp

m4tt145 said:


> Any info on Filip Ahl? Haven't seen him. How high can he climb?




Ahl is clearly AHL bound...


----------



## KRM

m4tt145 said:


> Any info on Filip Ahl? Haven't seen him. How high can he climb?




Filthy good, first round IMO.


----------



## m4tt145

KRM said:


> Filthy good, first round IMO.




Okey. Too bad he plays in HV then, that team is stacked.


----------



## m4tt145

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=147719

Jacob Larsson has scored a goal in his first SHL game, born 1997-04-29. Any info here? Potential first rounder?


----------



## wings5

m4tt145 said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=147719
> 
> Jacob Larsson has scored a goal in his first SHL game, born 1997-04-29. Any info here? Potential first rounder?




I'd say scoring doesn't mean that much, play is more important unless he plays more games and keeps producing then that should be a good indication he is playing well and creating offense.


----------



## m4tt145

wings5 said:


> I'd say scoring doesn't mean that much, play is more important unless he plays more games and keeps producing then that should be a good indication he is playing well and creating offense.




Well, I just presented the fact he scored a goal, and asked for some more info. I have no clue about him.


----------



## joe89

m4tt145 said:


> Well, I just presented the fact he scored a goal, and asked for some more info. I have no clue about him.




From my brief looks a strong skater who's willing to rush the puck.


----------



## KRM

Been following Larsson for several years, flying under the radar, but think he'll go really high come june.


----------



## Gutchecktime

Perhaps some Swedish fans can offer some insight... if Nylander's playing this well for Modo when WJC rolls around, do SHL teams ever just opt to not release players for it? What are the chances they won't release Nylander?


----------



## ulvvf

Gutchecktime said:


> Perhaps some Swedish fans can offer some insight... if Nylander's playing this well for Modo when WJC rolls around, do SHL teams ever just opt to not release players for it? What are the chances they won't release Nylander?





All SHL players (in the right age off course) are avaible for WJC.


----------



## m4tt145

Gutchecktime said:


> Perhaps some Swedish fans can offer some insight... if Nylander's playing this well for Modo when WJC rolls around, do SHL teams ever just opt to not release players for it? What are the chances they won't release Nylander?




As long as he is not hurt he'll play in the WJC.


----------



## TheTwelfth

Gutchecktime said:


> Perhaps some Swedish fans can offer some insight... if Nylander's playing this well for Modo when WJC rolls around, do SHL teams ever just opt to not release players for it? What are the chances they won't release Nylander?




If they ever would be able to, I think SkellefteÃ¥ would have done it 09-10 when they lost three starting defensemen to the WJC (Rundblad, Erixon and Larsson). There is no such thing as refusing people to join national tournaments in Swedish sport leagues. If anything, the league takes a break then. Some sports journalists felt that the SEL/SHL should close down during the WJC with the increased usage of junior players in the league.


----------



## hockeygeek

Gutchecktime said:


> Perhaps some Swedish fans can offer some insight... if Nylander's playing this well for Modo when WJC rolls around, do SHL teams ever just opt to not release players for it? What are the chances they won't release Nylander?




He's on loan from the Leafs. He could still even end up in Toronto until January or something like that. Doubt it will happen, just saying.


----------



## His Beardliness*

They can't recall him midseason, I don't think? Anyway, it's moot since it's not happening and never has.


----------



## hockeygeek

His Beardliness said:


> They can't recall him midseason, I don't think? Anyway, it's moot since it's not happening and never has.




They can but they probably have a verbal agreement that they wouldn't. Anyway the point was that the Leafs have authority over his WJ participation. At least, that's what I would assume


----------



## VictorLustig




----------



## QuickRelease

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=293776

This is decent raw talent he was born -00 and play with players who are 3-4 years older than him. Good skating and good hands! Too bad he does not play with a better team.
Otherwise he developed much more


----------



## PredsHabs

Any info on Fredrik Forsberg? We have been talking about him on Predators board just wondering how he looks.


----------



## m4tt145

predshabs said:


> Any info on Fredrik Forsberg? We have been talking about him on Predators board just wondering how he looks.




Coming from a Leksands fan, I don't think he is as good as Filip. He has had great success in J20 so far (PPG), but haven't really got it to click with the big boys yet. Still very young though, and will get more chances. He's got a great shot, and reads the game well, but lacks some speed. I think he'll be drafted in the later rounds. Hopefully Preds draft him.


----------



## PredsHabs

m4tt145 said:


> Coming from a Leksands fan, I don't think he is as good as Filip. He has had great success in J20 so far (PPG), but haven't really got it to click with the big boys yet. Still very young though, and will get more chances. He's got a great shot, and reads the game well, but lacks some speed. I think he'll be drafted in the later rounds. Hopefully Preds draft him.




Thanks, I hope Preds draft him as well.


----------



## Mrpm

Carl GrundstrÃ¶m just scored his first SHL goal. He was assisted by another 97-born, Jesper Lindgren. Kind of funny.


----------



## His Beardliness*

Mrpm said:


> Carl GrundstrÃ¶m just scored his first SHL goal. He was assisted by another 97-born, Jesper Lindgren. Kind of funny.




Game is tied 3-3, GrundstrÃ¶m has played 4 minutes, yet is +3.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Stat update for 2013 and 2014 draftees in the SHL (that have at least two points at this point)...



Player |Team |Drafted by |GP |G |A |Pts |PIM
Andreas Johnson |FrÃ¶lunda |TOR, 2013 |22 |10 |5 |15 |18
William Nylander |Modo |TOR, 2014 |12 |5 |9 |14 |2
Victor Olofsson |Modo |BUF, 2014 |22 |7 |6 |13 |2
Mattias Janmark |FrÃ¶lunda |DET, 2013 |22 |5 |8 |13 |14
Kevin Fiala |HV71 |NAS, 2014 |13 |4 |8 |12 |10
Gustav Possler |Modo |BUF, 2013 |20 |6 |5 |11 |4
Artturi Lehkonen |FrÃ¶lunda |MON, 2013 |22 |4 |7 |11 |2
Peter Cehlarik |LuleÃ¥ |BOS, 2014 |22 |3 |8 |11 |4
Adrian Kempe |Modo |LAK, 2014 |22 |3 |8 |11 |16
Lucas Wallmark |LuleÃ¥ |CAR, 2014 |22 |3 |7 |10 |10
Axel HolmstrÃ¶m |SkellefteÃ¥ |DET, 2014 |22 |3 |6 |9 |0
Jakub Vrana |LinkÃ¶ping |WAS, 2014 |15 |4 |4 |8 |2
Gustav Forsling |LinkÃ¶ping |VAN, 2014 |21 |2 |2 |4 |2
Linus Arnesson |DjurgÃ¥rden |BOS, 2013 |15 |0 |4 |4 |2
Robin Norell |DjurgÃ¥rden |CHI, 2013 |22 |0 |4 |4 |4
Andreas Englund |DjurgÃ¥rden |OTT, 2014 |22 |1 |2 |3 |22
Oliver Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s |PHI, 2014 |9 |2 |0 |2 |2


----------



## 91Stammer*

Happy to see 2 Toronto prospects at the top.


----------



## DapperCam

How has Linus Ullmark looked? His stats haven't been great. Should Sabres fans be concerned? I think a lot were pinning their hopes on him being the franchise goalie in the future.


----------



## Mrpm

camcool21 said:


> How has Linus Ullmark looked? His stats haven't been great. Should Sabres fans be concerned? I think a lot were pinning their hopes on him being the franchise goalie in the future.




He's playing on a team with crappy defense. Started the season a bit shaky but he's getting better and better. Last couple of games he's been amazing, playing like he did last year.


----------



## DapperCam

Mrpm said:


> He's playing on a team with crappy defense. Started the season a bit shaky but he's getting better and better. Last couple of games he's been amazing, playing like he did last year.




Thanks for the update.


----------



## Zaddy

Don't know if he should be considered a prospect or not but I would love to get an opinion on '94 born Lukas Bengtsson (http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=67165). Watched him live twice during the WJC's last year + the rest of the matches on TV and I really liked his game. Already last year he had 33 points in 45 matches in Allsvenskan and this year he's doing even better and is almost PPG with 25 pts in 26 games - as a defenseman. How come he is not drafted or signed by an NHL team? Is he really weak in the D-zone or something? I didn't see any glaring holes in his game during the matches I watched but that was obviously a very tiny sample size. So...what am I missing here? He is producing like a mad man, had a good WJC tournament and I don't think you can call him undersized even though he could probably stand to add a few pounds. Someone who's been watching him or follows Mora, please lend me your insight!


----------



## joe89

Zaddy Zads said:


> Don't know if he should be considered a prospect or not but I would love to get an opinion on '94 born Lukas Bengtsson (http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=67165). Watched him live twice during the WJC's last year + the rest of the matches on TV and I really liked his game. Already last year he had 33 points in 45 matches in Allsvenskan and this year he's doing even better and is almost PPG with 25 pts in 26 games - as a defenseman. How come he is not drafted or signed by an NHL team? Is he really weak in the D-zone or something? I didn't see any glaring holes in his game during the matches I watched but that was obviously a very tiny sample size. So...what am I missing here? He is producing like a mad man, had a good WJC tournament and I don't think you can call him undersized even though he could probably stand to add a few pounds. Someone who's been watching him or follows Mora, please lend me your insight!




He's a good prospect imo, gonna need time but has upside. He could play in the SHL this season but opted to take his time in Allsvenskan. He forms the best D pairing in the league with Kevin Mitchell, they're the sole reason Mora leads the league. This year I think he gets drafted.


----------



## PuckPoise

Zaddy Zads said:


> Don't know if he should be considered a prospect or not but I would love to get an opinion on '94 born Lukas Bengtsson (http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=67165). Watched him live twice during the WJC's last year + the rest of the matches on TV and I really liked his game. Already last year he had 33 points in 45 matches in Allsvenskan and this year he's doing even better and is almost PPG with 25 pts in 26 games - as a defenseman. How come he is not drafted or signed by an NHL team? Is he really weak in the D-zone or something? I didn't see any glaring holes in his game during the matches I watched but that was obviously a very tiny sample size. So...what am I missing here? He is producing like a mad man, had a good WJC tournament and I don't think you can call him undersized even though he could probably stand to add a few pounds. Someone who's been watching him or follows Mora, please lend me your insight!




Was a huge surprise he wasn't drafted, maybe it's difficult for Euro scouts to sell the brass on an overager. Or just their own pride for missing him the other years. Was the same way with Viktor Arvidsson and Mattias Janmark who showed tons of promise and were draft-worthy in their draft+1 seasons but had to wait even longer.

He'll get drafted and not in the later rounds either, with the year he's having now and going to FrÃ¶lunda next year, teams can be pretty confident he's got more of a chance than a less "safe" 17-18 year-old.


----------



## OiledUp

PuckPoise said:


> Was a huge surprise he wasn't drafted, maybe it's difficult for Euro scouts to sell the brass on an overager. Or just their own pride for missing him the other years. Was the same way with Viktor Arvidsson and Mattias Janmark who showed tons of promise and were draft-worthy in their draft+1 seasons but had to wait even longer.
> 
> He'll get drafted and not in the later rounds either, with the year he's having now and going to FrÃ¶lunda next year, teams can be pretty confident he's got more of a chance than a less "safe" 17-18 year-old.




I'm not as certain as you are that he'll get drafted, I think he should be since he could very well be the next great offensive D-man out of sweden, but considering the hype around this draft and the fact he's been passed twice I think there's a chance he gets overlooked once again. If he gets drafted I bet it's Detroit or Toronto picking him in the late rounds. Or maybe Nashville they seem to be going for the swedes lately.

Will be perfect for his development to go to FrÃ¶lunda next season. Great skater, great playmaking and a good shot. Needs some work in the D-zone but pretty far along compared to a guy like Klingberg or Rundblad at the same age.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Can someone tell me anything about Carl GrundstrÃ¶m? Just scored his 2nd SHL goal. 2016 eligible.


----------



## Dosing

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Can someone tell me anything about Carl GrundstrÃ¶m? Just scored his 2nd SHL goal. 2016 eligible.




+1

He looked better then both nylander and fiala in this game imo.


----------



## VictorLustig

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Can someone tell me anything about Carl GrundstrÃ¶m? Just scored his 2nd SHL goal. 2016 eligible.




I like him. He's skilled & pretty gritty.


----------



## Wilbur*

Why is Ducks D prospect Marcus Pettersson? Is he even playing with the big club?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Wilbur said:


> Why is Ducks D prospect Marcus Pettersson? Is he even playing with the big club?




Playing with the junior team.


----------



## Rogie21

Recent BU recruit Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson had a hat trick and an assist for USHL Omaha on Wednesday night. Scored twice in the first period and again in the third, displaying some slick moves on his second goal (0:53 of the video). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKhpkWsVwZk.

Is he a candidate for the Swedish WJC team? IIHF U18?


----------



## alexmanu

Can anyone give me info on Joel Eriksson Ek and Dmytro Timashov? Interested in both of these prospects, how good they are and where they are projected to go in the draft??


----------



## VictorLustig

Rogie21 said:


> Recent BU recruit Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson had a hat trick and an assist for USHL Omaha on Wednesday night. Scored twice in the first period and again in the third, displaying some slick moves on his second goal (0:53 of the video). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKhpkWsVwZk.
> 
> Is he a candidate for the Swedish WJC team? IIHF U18?




He's a late 96 so he isn't eligible for the U18's. Could be a candidate for the WJC team but his chances are pretty small I'd say.


----------



## ulvvf

alexmanu said:


> Can anyone give me info on Joel Eriksson Ek and Dmytro Timashov? Interested in both of these prospects, how good they are and where they are projected to go in the draft??




I havnt seen Eriksson Ek more then a couple of minuts in SHL, so really hard to say, but his stats are good in superelite (swedish U20). Timashov I have seen more of, and his skills are crazy. If I he do not go fairly high I found that weird, he has obvious the skills, so the upside is there, I would think that very very few in the draft have better raw skills than him. However he has size issue, so he also have a low floor. I would have picked him in the late 1th or 2th round. It is gamble, he may never be a NHL player, but the upside make it worth the risk in my book. All players at that age is a gamble.


----------



## VictorLustig

alexmanu said:


> Can anyone give me info on Joel Eriksson Ek and Dmytro Timashov? Interested in both of these prospects, how good they are and where they are projected to go in the draft??




Eriksson Ek is a guy without any real weaknesses, perhaps he doesn't have that top end skill level. Size, skating and hockey sense is all there. I could see him go in the 2nd round.


----------



## alexmanu

Huffman said:


> Eriksson Ek is a guy without any real weaknesses, perhaps he doesn't have that top end skill level. Size, skating and hockey sense is all there. I could see him go in the 2nd round.




I was thinking Eriksson Ek would be a really nice addition as a possible 2nd/3rd line Center at NHL level.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

ulvvf said:


> I havnt seen Eriksson Ek more then a couple of minuts in SHL, so really hard to say, but his stats are good in superelite (swedish U20). Timashov I have seen more of, and his skills are crazy. If I he do not go fairly high I found that weird, he has obvious the skills, so the upside is there, I would think that very very few in the draft have better raw skills than him. However he has size issue, so he also have a low floor. I would have picked him in the late 1th or 2th round. It is gamble, he may never be a NHL player, but the upside make it worth the risk in my book. All players at that age is a gamble.




I think Timashov goes in the 3rd-4th. Maybe late 2nd but doubtful. He has obvious skill but lacks size and skating.


----------



## ulvvf

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> I think Timashov goes in the 3rd-4th. Maybe late 2nd but doubtful. He has obvious skill but lacks size and skating.




A player that have obvious star potentiality in the 3/4th round? To me that is weird. Then again I almost never agree with their pickings. In the 3-4th round, you should pick players that are more likely to be 3-4th line player, since those player are far more of, there are lesser of the player that have obvious star potentiality. In the first 2 round it should be focus on the upside, player with fairly high floor are the plenty of.


----------



## Mrpm

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Can someone tell me anything about Carl GrundstrÃ¶m? Just scored his 2nd SHL goal. 2016 eligible.




He's a very strong player that loves to dish out hits, crash the net, and play the body, also very skilled with the puck and is a good goal scorer. Best forward in Swedens u18-team in their last tournament in Sundsvall imo. His style of play is very "non-swedish"..


----------



## Taze em

I'm interested in hearing anything anyone knows about Robin Press. He is dominating the Swedish second league, was the Blackhawks last pick in the draft in 2013 and is producing more in that league the OEL did at his age.

Is the league bad? Is Press really good? Is he playing defense?mhe is a complete mystery to us on the Hawks board.


----------



## Noah

does anyone know about Jesper Lindgren. I took him in my mock draft and wanted to know how he looks


----------



## Mrpm

Noah said:


> does anyone know about Jesper Lindgren. I took him in my mock draft and wanted to know how he looks




I can quote what Future Considerations wrote about him a week ago.

"Another slick Swedish blueliner who can control a game, more so with his impressive passing, poise and mobility, is MODOâ€™s Jesper Lindgren. While he is not a â€˜skate the puck up ice every chance he getsâ€™ type, he is one of the draftâ€™s better passers and is willing to skate with the puck when he sees open ice. He makes accurate, crisp and strongly timed passes to his forwards as he heads a strong transition game.

Lindgrenâ€™s defensive play is also impressive as he maintains good position and his mobility allows him to stay with most attackers. He is someone who really has the ability to develop into a strong two-way NHL defender who just needs to add strength and confidence."

21 points in 21 U20 games and 1 point in 4 SHL games so far. Erik Karlsson had 37 points in 38 U20 games in his draft year, just to show how impressive his stats is for a D-man. I don't wan't to compare them, but their style of play is pretty similar aswell.


----------



## hawksfan50

Taze em said:


> I'm interested in hearing anything anyone knows about Robin Press. He is dominating the Swedish second league, was the Blackhawks last pick in the draft in 2013 and is producing more in that league the OEL did at his age.
> 
> Is the league bad? Is Press really good? Is he playing defense?mhe is a complete mystery to us on the Hawks board.




Well it is not the tier 1 SHL. ..but as the second best men's league the Allsvenskan still can produce good.NHLers ..as you pointed out with OEL. ....and yes Press at 19 going on 20 (DEC 21st birthday) is smashing the offensive numbers put up by OEL when he was in the league a few years back...at least in points...not in +/-...Press is just at +1 after 29GP and OEL finished his last year with Leksands at +19 and the year prior at +44..so you might say Press is nowhere near as good defensively...EXCEPT that when OEL was there his club was at the top of the league and dominated...while Press is with Sodertalje this year and they have only 36 pts tied with the second worst team in a 14 team league and only a point above the last place teammates...That Press is at +1 still while mist of his team have negative plus/minus stats does indicate he may not be that poor defensively and if instead with a top club both his offensive numbers and his plus/minus stats would be even better by a lot more..So considering that situation....considering he leads a bad team in scoring. ..considering he as a man is 6th in scoring in the entire league....and considering his age is still relatively young compared to a lot of guys in that league, I would say that his 10g 15a for 25 pts in 29GP and+1 with a very bad team is outstanding...


----------



## hawksfan50

Further to the Press vs.OEL in Allsvenskan stats comparison...to be fair to OEL, he was a year younger...having played his final year in that League in 2009/10 as the season after his draft year...Press is playing 2014/15 as the second season after being drafted..But again to counter that fact you must also consider that OEL played for the dominant team.in the league when he played but Press is playing for a bottom feeder this year on Sodertalje when putting up his great offensive numbers...So it is hard to compare based on all these differing items.. What we can say in just absolute stats numbersis that OEL played 42 games in his final year in that League.and scored only 9 goals and 18 assists....Press in 29 games so far has 10 goals.and 15 assists already....so ahead in goals and soon will overtake in assists...They play 52 regarding season games so of he stays healthy all the way you can project some very impressive final stats.


----------



## ulvvf

Mrpm said:


> I can quote what Future Considerations wrote about him a week ago.
> 
> "Another slick Swedish blueliner who can control a game, more so with his impressive passing, poise and mobility, is MODOâ€™s Jesper Lindgren. While he is not a â€˜skate the puck up ice every chance he getsâ€™ type, he is one of the draftâ€™s better passers and is willing to skate with the puck when he sees open ice. He makes accurate, crisp and strongly timed passes to his forwards as he heads a strong transition game.
> 
> Lindgrenâ€™s defensive play is also impressive as he maintains good position and his mobility allows him to stay with most attackers. He is someone who really has the ability to develop into a strong two-way NHL defender who just needs to add strength and confidence."
> 
> 21 points in 21 U20 games and 1 point in 4 SHL games so far. Erik Karlsson had 37 points in 38 U20 games in his draft year, just to show how impressive his stats is for a D-man. I don't wan't to compare them, but their style of play is pretty similar aswell.





So far this season, Lindgren stats on the international stage is not as good as EK (14 p in 17 games). Lindgren have only 1 p in 4 games there, nothing special. However stats are not everything and I havnt seen the games, so I do not know. If he become half as good as EK is he will still be one of the best d-men in the world and I be happy with that.


----------



## McMatthews

Victor Olofsson is an interesting prospect for Buffalo. 

He has 5 game winning goals on a pretty weak Modo team.


----------



## Noah

What do you think of lukas Bengtsson?


----------



## m4tt145

Noah said:


> What do you think of lukas Bengtsson?




Was discussed the other day. Check page 25.


----------



## TheKingSlayer

Does Leon Bristedt get any consideration for the upcoming World Juniors?


----------



## Eye of Ra

TheKingSlayer said:


> Does Leon Bristedt get any consideration for the upcoming World Juniors?




Yes. He made the camp.


----------



## TheKingSlayer

TheFatOne said:


> Yes. He made the camp.




Good chance to make the team?


----------



## helax

TheKingSlayer said:


> Good chance to make the team?




Yes he made the team.

Team was released today,

Goalies
1. Samuel Ward
30. Linus SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m
35. Jonas Johansson 

Defenders
2. Sebastian Aho
3. William Lagesson
4. Oliver Kylington
5. Robin Norell
6. Andreas Englund
7. Julius Bergman
8. Gustav Forsling
14. Robert HÃ¤gg 

FORWARDS
9. Jacob de la Rose
11. Anton Blidh
12. Victor Olofsson
16. Rasmus Asplund
18. AndrÃ© Burakowsky
20. Adam Brodecki
21. William Nylander
22. Oskar Lindblom
23. Lucas Wallmark
24. Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke
25. Axel HolmstrÃ¶m
26. Christoffer Ehn
27. Anton Karlsson
28. Leon Bristedt
29. Adrian Kempe


----------



## Grant

Adam Brodecki is a name I haven't heard before but has some alright stats. What's the knock on him? Why didn't he get drafted?


----------



## Eye of Ra

Grant said:


> Adam Brodecki is a name I haven't heard before but has some alright stats. What's the knock on him? Why didn't he get drafted?





He got some skill and grit.

He is quite small. I dont see him as a future NHLer, rather a great euro-player.


----------



## Tomas W

hawksfan50 said:


> Further to the Press vs.OEL in Allsvenskan stats comparison...to be fair to OEL, he was a year younger...having played his final year in that League in 2009/10 as the season after his draft year...Press is playing 2014/15 as the second season after being drafted..But again to counter that fact you must also consider that OEL played for the dominant team.in the league when he played but Press is playing for a bottom feeder this year on Sodertalje when putting up his great offensive numbers...So it is hard to compare based on all these differing items.. What we can say in just absolute stats numbersis that OEL played 42 games in his final year in that League.and scored only 9 goals and 18 assists....Press in 29 games so far has 10 goals.and 15 assists already....so ahead in goals and soon will overtake in assists...They play 52 regarding season games so of he stays healthy all the way you can project some very impressive final stats.




Press got awesome puck skills and is cool as ice when he plays, too cool sometimes, playing safe is not his thing. So mark him as an Offensive Defenceman with a big "O", he can be a bit of a risk defensively. You already got Rundblad...just saying.

As Press do have some size, he could turn into a solid guy on defense as well with some experience.


----------



## ulvvf

Grant said:


> Adam Brodecki is a name I haven't heard before but has some alright stats. What's the knock on him? Why didn't he get drafted?




Sebastian Aho didnt either get drafted and he have to be one of the best d-men at his age group.

Both Brodecki and Aho are not the biggest player sure, but there a lot of smaller players in NHL that are stars, so that is hardly the whole truth. I think the big reason is simply bad scouting and his nationality. However Brodecki should probably not have gone very high but in some of the last rounds. Both will probably be picked next summer, it is hard to ignore them now. 



TheFatOne said:


> He got some skill and grit.
> 
> He is quite small. I dont see him as a future NHLer, rather a great euro-player.




Most drafted players do not become NHLer, but still they get picked. I do think Brodecki has a better chance then many of them that have become drafted. But with that said, I do also think it will be hard for him to become a regulary player in NHL, but he is young so who knows. But you cant have that expectation on all that become picked.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

-97 Albin storm

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=180201

4 games with VÃ¤xjÃ¶ in SHL so far and he's in the lineup tonight.

Anyone know someting about him?


----------



## VanJack

What's the assessment of Forsling?....teenager playing everyday in the SHL...and as a right-shooting d-man seems to be a lock for the Swedish Jr. Team....has a big shot from the point on the pp...a fifth rounder by the Canucks...does he have a chance to make it?


----------



## KRM

VanJack said:


> What's the assessment of Forsling?....teenager playing everyday in the SHL...and as a right-shooting d-man seems to be a lock for the Swedish Jr. Team....has a big shot from the point on the pp...a fifth rounder by the Canucks...does he have a chance to make it?




Forsling shots left. The preliminary roster is basically the final squad for the WJC.


----------



## sync95

Hey, can anyone tell me how Alexander Nylander compares to his brother William? I'm just looking at his Eliteprospects file, he's currently a ppg player in the j20(Pretty good for a 16 y.o), and seems to be on the right track. If anyone on this thread has info, please share


----------



## SurMartin

Joakim LindstrÃ¶m and Melker Karlsson were linemates in SHL last year. 
Joakim LindstrÃ¶m 23+40 in 55 games, league MVP, dominating at the WC.
Melker Karlsson 9+16 in 48 games.

Now? Melkin is 3+4 in his first 11 NHL-games while LindstrÃ¶m is stuck in the press box.


----------



## 199991

Jacob Larsson
Filip Ahl
Gabriel Carlsson
Felix Sandstrom G
Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke

Some infos on these players, strengths, weaknesses, style of play, what they could bring to NHL teams and projected rank for the draft.

Thanks!


----------



## m4tt145

AlexG19 said:


> Jacob Larsson
> Filip Ahl
> Gabriel Carlsson
> Felix Sandstrom G
> Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke
> 
> Some infos on these players, strengths, weaknesses, style of play, what they could bring to NHL teams and projected rank for the draft.
> 
> Thanks!



From Eliteprospects and other sites.

Jacob Larsson
All-around two way D with good movement, and hockeysense, can play all situations, knows when to act. Scored 1 assist in 6 games in SHL this season.

Filip Ahl
A competitive winger who skates with good balance, using his large frame to establish his presence through physical play, and shields the puck exceptionally well. His offensive prowess is exhibited through his use of the neutral zone to pick up speed and momentum, his fine puckhandling ability, and his dominance on the forecheck. Filip Ahl plays to his strengths, using his intangibles and knowledge of the game to his advantage; in doing so, he can be a very difficult opponent to play against, and this is what will make him successful in the future. 

Gabriel Carlsson
Big bodied defender who has his strength on the defensive side. Very good size, when he adds more muscle he has the potential to be a great defensive defender.

Felix SandstrÃ¶m
Another solid Swedish goal prospect who has flexibility, great mechanics, solid positioning and a calm demeanor. As with many Euro-tenders, he sometimes gets under the bar. Has displayed the ability to stop breakaway shooters coming in one on one. 

Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke
Made a pretty big impact in SHL, can play physical, tough and has okey hockeysense and a good shot.


----------



## rmartin65

What do you all know about Gustav Olhaver?


----------



## 199991

m4tt145 said:


> From Eliteprospects and other sites.
> 
> Jacob Larsson
> All-around two way D with good movement, and hockeysense, can play all situations, knows when to act. Scored 1 assist in 6 games in SHL this season.
> 
> Filip Ahl
> A competitive winger who skates with good balance, using his large frame to establish his presence through physical play, and shields the puck exceptionally well. His offensive prowess is exhibited through his use of the neutral zone to pick up speed and momentum, his fine puckhandling ability, and his dominance on the forecheck. Filip Ahl plays to his strengths, using his intangibles and knowledge of the game to his advantage; in doing so, he can be a very difficult opponent to play against, and this is what will make him successful in the future.
> 
> Gabriel Carlsson
> Big bodied defender who has his strength on the defensive side. Very good size, when he adds more muscle he has the potential to be a great defensive defender.
> 
> Felix SandstrÃ¶m
> Another solid Swedish goal prospect who has flexibility, great mechanics, solid positioning and a calm demeanor. As with many Euro-tenders, he sometimes gets under the bar. Has displayed the ability to stop breakaway shooters coming in one on one.
> 
> Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke
> Made a pretty big impact in SHL, can play physical, tough and has okey hockeysense and a good shot.




Allright, thank you bud!


----------



## joe89

AlexG19 said:


> Allright, thank you bud!




You wanted draft projections..

Mine right now:
Filip Ahl - Late 1st/2nd rounder.
Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke - Late 1st/2nd rounder.
Jacob Larsson - 2nd rounder.
Felix SandstrÃ¶m - Late 2nd/3rd rounder.
Gabriel Carlsson - 3rd rounder.


----------



## Franck

Has anyone here seen Kevin Stenlund play?


----------



## ulvvf

Franck said:


> Has anyone here seen Kevin Stenlund play?




To me he feels like a very light version of Malkin. He has to work on his skating and mobility. But a interesting player overall.


----------



## wings5

ulvvf said:


> To me he feels like a very light version of Malkin. He has to work on his skating and mobility. But a interesting player overall.




Actually he is heavier than Malkin, unless you meant a poor mans Malkin.  But he sounds like a good prospect is skating the main thing holding him down from being ranked higher?


----------



## Zaddy

What type of player does Filip Ahl project as? Any NHL comparable? He's really big, is that a big factor when he scores his points, meaning he's scoring because he's bigger than his peers in J20 or is he a legitimate offensive weapon? Does he have top6 upside or will he likely top out as a strong 3rd line winger with a bit of a scoring touch?

Also, Jesper Lindgren. What's his game like? How's his shot? Skating? Is he a PP QB? Where will he go in the draft? 2nd round?


----------



## OiledUp

Zaddy Zads said:


> What type of player does Filip Ahl project as? Any NHL comparable? He's really big, is that a big factor when he scores his points, meaning he's scoring because he's bigger than his peers in J20 or is he a legitimate offensive weapon? Does he have top6 upside or will he likely top out as a strong 3rd line winger with a bit of a scoring touch?
> 
> Also, Jesper Lindgren. What's his game like? How's his shot? Skating? Is he a PP QB? Where will he go in the draft? 2nd round?




Don't know much about Ahl. Lindgren is an offensive d-man, PPQB. Everyone that sees him mentions how much he plays like Erik Karlsson and it is a really good comparable, unlikely to reach that kind of level ofc and his shot is not as good but they look a lot alike on the ice and are very similar in style. And Erik Karlsson wasn't really projecting to be Erik Karlsson in his draft year. 
I'd say Lindgren is a 2nd rounder, there is a chance he's a bit forgotten and drops to the 3rd-4th but doubt he passes Leafs, Wings and Preds 2nd round pick, they all seem to have a good grip on the swedish talent pool lately. Very nice prospect imo I wouldn't be opposed to Oilers picking him in the second, might even be worth a late first but it's a slightly risky pick.


----------



## Franck

Zaddy Zads said:


> What type of player does Filip Ahl project as? Any NHL comparable? He's really big, is that a big factor when he scores his points, meaning he's scoring because he's bigger than his peers in J20 or is he a legitimate offensive weapon? Does he have top6 upside or will he likely top out as a strong 3rd line winger with a bit of a scoring touch?




This is Future Considerations take:



> A big, hulking wingerâ€¦skates well especially for his sizeâ€¦possesses a long powerful stride with good balanceâ€¦not the fastest player, but he uses his strength and fluid movements to carry the puckâ€¦has a wide wing span and long reach which aids his puck protection and defensive coverageâ€¦has solid vision and makes strong passesâ€¦goes to the dirty areas continuously and is dangerous around the oppositions netâ€¦plays a physical gameâ€¦fights for space and pucks, owning the boardsâ€¦uses his body to make spaceâ€¦can lay some strong checksâ€¦not overly creative but effective in the straight forward role he plays. (December 2014)




And this is what EliteProspects have to say:



> A competitive winger who skates with good balance, using his large frame to establish his presence through physical play, and shields the puck exceptionally well. His offensive prowess is exhibited through his use of the neutral zone to pick up speed and momentum, his fine puckhandling ability, and his dominance on the forecheck. Filip Ahl plays to his strengths, using his intangibles and knowledge of the game to his advantage; in doing so, he can be a very difficult opponent to play against, and this is what will make him successful in the future. (Curtis Joe, EP 2014)




I've seen Swedish posters here who've seen him play describe him as a power forward, and judging by those two reports it seems like an accurate description.

I'm not sure how big a role the size advantage plays in his success, given how most SuperElit players are older than him. That's mostly an issue at lower age levels where the size disparity between players is much greater. Someone of Ahl's size should be able to be dominant physically even against men.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Gustav Forsling traded to Chicago.


----------



## EdwardTK

What do you think about Emil Pettersson? Preds pick him 6th round in -13 and now he has a good season in Allsvenskan. Today loaned to SHL - MoDo.


----------



## NHL RankKing

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Gustav Forsling traded to Chicago.



Clendening won't be waiver exempt next year and the Hawks don't have room for another mobile, offensive Dman in the line-up. 
This will give Forsling a chance to develop properly as they can be patient with him.

The Hawks are stacked with great young defense: Rundblad, Erixon, Pokka, Johns, Press, Paliotta, Dahlbeck, Svedberg and now Forsling.


----------



## Zaddy

Franck said:


> This is Future Considerations take:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what EliteProspects have to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Swedish posters here who've seen him play describe him as a power forward, and judging by those two reports it seems like an accurate description.
> 
> I'm not sure how big a role the size advantage plays in his success, given how most SuperElit players are older than him. That's mostly an issue at lower age levels where the size disparity between players is much greater. Someone of Ahl's size should be able to be dominant physically even against men.




Hm, that doesn't sound like a player that's been ranked in the late 1st or early 2nd round of the draft. I also watched him a little bit in the U18 game against USA. Didn't impress me really. Is he just another one of those guys who get too highly ranked because of his size or does he have another dimension to his game where he can just take a game over and be dominant?


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

EdwardTK said:


> What do you think about Emil Pettersson? Preds pick him 6th round in -13 and now he has a good season in Allsvenskan. Today loaned to SHL - MoDo.




Did Modo choose to go with a veteran instead (they recently signed Marcel Hossa)? Eliteprospects doesn't show Emil playing any games in the SHL this season. Emil is having a very good season in Allsvenskan, though.


----------



## m4tt145

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Did Modo choose to go with a veteran instead (they recently signed Marcel Hossa)? Eliteprospects doesn't show Emil playing any games in the SHL this season. Emil is having a very good season in Allsvenskan, though.




The deal is that Emil will play with MODO if TimrÃ¥ ends up not having to qualify for HA or SHL. Otherwise Pettersson will join MODO when TimrÃ¥ is done playing.


----------



## romelson

97-born fw Sebastian Ohlsson logged his first points in SHL, one goal and one assist, the other day.
98-born defenseman Adam Thilander made his SHL debut in the same game.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Gabriel Carlsson to make SHL debut.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

A list of drafted prospects in the SHL who are playing a lot of minutes...



Player |Team |Drafted |GP |G |A |Pts |ATOI
Linus Arnesson |DjurgÃ¥rden |Boston, 2013 |41 |0 |5 |5 |20:55
Mikael Wikstrand |FrÃ¶lunda |Ottawa, 2012 |41 |5 |12 |17 |20:44
Christian Djoos |BrynÃ¤s |Washington, 2012 |44 |5 |10 |15 |20:33
Mattias BÃ¤ckman |LinkÃ¶ping |Detroit, 2011 |19 |3 |10 |13 |20:05
Erik Gustafsson |FrÃ¶lunda |Edmonton, 2012 |49 |4 |23 |27 |19:20


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Edmonton didnt sign Gustafsson.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

That's disappointing. Well, here's a forward who played a lot of minutes before he was recalled to the AHL;



Player |Team |Drafted |GP |G |A |Pts |ATOI
William Nylander |Modo |Toronto, 2014 |21 |8 |12 |20 |19:05


----------



## TheKingSlayer

Any word on if the Vesterholm twins are going to be coming over? I know one of them was drafted by Vancouver. 

Any NHL potential there?

Also, can anyone tell me if the following players have any NHL potential at all?

Sebasitan Owuya
Ricard Blidstrand
Joachim Nermark
Daniel Brodin

Thank you!


----------



## ulvvf

TheKingSlayer said:


> Any word on if the Vesterholm twins are going to be coming over? I know one of them was drafted by Vancouver.
> 
> Any NHL potential there?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me if the following players have any NHL potential at all?
> 
> *Sebasitan Owuya
> Ricard Blidstrand
> Joachim Nermark
> Daniel Brodin*
> 
> Thank you!




Brodin closest, but very unlikely that he or any of those will play in NHL. So do not hold you breath for that to happen.


----------



## tealhockey

1998 defenseman Alexis Binner committed to play in college for Maine. Swedish player skating for U18 Selects Academy in Connecticut, doing well as one of the youngest players in the league. http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=240060


----------



## m4tt145

Filip Ahl with a very nice play to assist in HVs 3-1 goal today vs BrynÃ¤s.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Franck said:


> Has anyone here seen Kevin Stenlund play?




Scored his first SHL-goal, then got injured. Out for rest of the season it seems.


----------



## ChadS

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Scored his first SHL-goal, then got injured. Out for rest of the season it seems.



What kind of injury is it?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

ChadS said:


> What kind of injury is it?




Hip injury, but the injury wasnt that bad.


----------



## Vide

So, Lucas Carlsson and Gabriel Carlsson are two swedish D-men which have been ranked highly by various scouting agencies. For someone who has never seen either play, what is their game about and what makes them special? Comparisons at the NHL level? Realistic upside? How do they compare to other d-men in this draft?


----------



## romelson

SHL Final Round Finished Tonight - NHL Prospect scoreboard

Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 55-13-23-36
Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 55-22-13-35
Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 53-14-14-28
Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 55-9-18-27
Jakub Vrana, LinkÃ¶ping (Washington) 44-12-12-24
Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 47-9-12-21
Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 44-10-10-20
William Nylander, Modo (Toronto) 21-8-12-20
Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 46-5-15-20
Oskar Sundqvist, SkellefteÃ¥ (Pittsburgh) 41-9-10-19
Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 46-6-13-19
Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 39-10-8-18
Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 50-5-13-18
Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 50-5-12-17
Christian Djoos, BrynÃ¤s (Washington) 50-5-12-17
Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 47-8-8-16
Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 37-8-7-15
Kevin Fiala, HV71 (Nashville) 20-5-9-14
Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 48-3-6-9
Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 35-0-7-7
Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 38-3-3-6
Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 55-3-3-6
Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 49-2-3-5
Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 38-1-4-5
Linus Arnesson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Boston) 41-0-5-5
Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 48-5-0-5
Nick SÃ¶rensen, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-1-3-4
Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 53-1-2-3
Adam Ollas Mattsson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Calgary) 34-0-2-2
David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 53-0-2-2
Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1, FrÃ¶lunda 8-0-1-1
John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 17-0-1-1
Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 35-0-1-1
Hugo Fagerblom, FrÃ¶lunda (Florida) 1-0-0-0
Pierre Engvall, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 2-0-0-0
Pontus SjÃ¤lin, Leksand (Minnesota) 2-0-0-0
Christoffer Ehn, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-0-0-0
Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-0-0-0


----------



## ulvvf

romelson said:


> SHL Final Round Finished Tonight - NHL Prospect scoreboard
> 
> Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 55-13-23-36
> Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 55-22-13-35
> Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 53-14-14-28
> Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 55-9-18-27
> Jakub Vrana, LinkÃ¶ping (Washington) 44-12-12-24
> Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 47-9-12-21
> Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 44-10-10-20
> William Nylander, Modo (Toronto) 21-8-12-20
> Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 46-5-15-20
> Oskar Sundqvist, SkellefteÃ¥ (Pittsburgh) 41-9-10-19
> Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 46-6-13-19
> Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 39-10-8-18
> Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 50-5-13-18
> Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 50-5-12-17
> Christian Djoos, BrynÃ¤s (Washington) 50-5-12-17
> Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 47-8-8-16
> Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 37-8-7-15
> Kevin Fiala, HV71 (Nashville) 20-5-9-14
> Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 48-3-6-9
> Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 35-0-7-7
> Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 38-3-3-6
> Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 55-3-3-6
> Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 49-2-3-5
> Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 38-1-4-5
> Linus Arnesson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Boston) 41-0-5-5
> Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 48-5-0-5
> Nick SÃ¶rensen, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-1-3-4
> Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 53-1-2-3
> Adam Ollas Mattsson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Calgary) 34-0-2-2
> David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 53-0-2-2
> Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1, FrÃ¶lunda 8-0-1-1
> John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 17-0-1-1
> Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 35-0-1-1
> Hugo Fagerblom, FrÃ¶lunda (Florida) 1-0-0-0
> Pierre Engvall, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 2-0-0-0
> Pontus SjÃ¤lin, Leksand (Minnesota) 2-0-0-0
> Christoffer Ehn, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-0-0-0
> Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-0-0-0




You forget at least BÃ¤ckman, otherwise good work.


----------



## BigMacOnIce

romelson said:


> SHL Final Round Finished Tonight - NHL Prospect scoreboard
> 
> Mattias Janmark, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 55-13-23-36
> Andreas Johnson, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 55-22-13-35
> Max GÃ¶rtz, FrÃ¶lunda (Nashville) 53-14-14-28
> Daniel Zaar, LuleÃ¥ (Columbus) 55-9-18-27
> Jakub Vrana, LinkÃ¶ping (Washington) 44-12-12-24
> Gustav Possler, Modo (Buffalo) 47-9-12-21
> Axel HolmstrÃ¶m, SkellefteÃ¥ (Detroit) 44-10-10-20
> William Nylander, Modo (Toronto) 21-8-12-20
> Mikael Wikstrand, FrÃ¶lunda (Ottawa) 46-5-15-20
> Oskar Sundqvist, SkellefteÃ¥ (Pittsburgh) 41-9-10-19
> Peter Cehlarik, LuleÃ¥ (Boston) 46-6-13-19
> Victor Olofsson, Modo (Buffalo) 39-10-8-18
> Lucas Wallmark, LuleÃ¥ (Carolina) 50-5-13-18
> Adrian Kempe, Modo (Los Angeles) 50-5-12-17
> Christian Djoos, BrynÃ¤s (Washington) 50-5-12-17
> Artturi Lehkonen, FrÃ¶lunda (Montreal) 47-8-8-16
> Oskar Lindblom, BrynÃ¤s (Philadelphia) 37-8-7-15
> Kevin Fiala, HV71 (Nashville) 20-5-9-14
> Robin Norell, DjurgÃ¥rden (Chicago) 48-3-6-9
> Anton Lindholm, SkellefteÃ¥ (Colorado) 35-0-7-7
> Gustav Forsling, LinkÃ¶ping (Vancouver) 38-3-3-6
> Carl DahlstrÃ¶m, LinkÃ¶ping (Chicago) 55-3-3-6
> Andreas Englund, DjurgÃ¥rden (Ottawa) 49-2-3-5
> Ludwig BystrÃ¶m, FÃ¤rjestad (Dallas) 38-1-4-5
> Linus Arnesson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Boston) 41-0-5-5
> Anton Blidh, FrÃ¶lunda (Boston) 48-5-0-5
> Nick SÃ¶rensen, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-1-3-4
> Erik Karlsson, FrÃ¶lunda (Carolina) 53-1-2-3
> Adam Ollas Mattsson, DjurgÃ¥rden (Calgary) 34-0-2-2
> David Westlund, BrynÃ¤s (Arizona) 53-0-2-2
> Anton Karlsson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Arizona) 6-0-1-1, FrÃ¶lunda 8-0-1-1
> John Nyberg, FrÃ¶lunda (Dallas) 17-0-1-1
> Emil Johansson, HV71 (Boston) 35-0-1-1
> Hugo Fagerblom, FrÃ¶lunda (Florida) 1-0-0-0
> Pierre Engvall, FrÃ¶lunda (Toronto) 2-0-0-0
> Pontus SjÃ¤lin, Leksand (Minnesota) 2-0-0-0
> Christoffer Ehn, FrÃ¶lunda (Detroit) 6-0-0-0
> Marcus Pettersson, SkellefteÃ¥ (Anaheim) 14-0-0-0




Nice list. Also Janmark is a Dallas prospect now.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Using info from romelson's list (nice work, by the way), the top scoring junior (U20) players in the SHL;



Player |Team |Drafted |GP |G |A |Pts
Jakub Vrana |LinkÃ¶ping |Washington |44 |12 |12 |24
Axel HolmstrÃ¶m |SkellefteÃ¥ |Detroit |44 |10 |10 |20
William Nylander |Modo |Toronto |21 |8 |12 |20
Peter Cehlarik |LuleÃ¥ |Boston |46 |6 |13 |19
Victor Olofsson |Modo |Buffalo |39 |10 |8 |18
Adam Brodecki |BrynÃ¤s |- |47 |8 |10 |18
Lucas Wallmark |LuleÃ¥ |Carolina |50 |5 |13 |18
Adrian Kempe |Modo |Los Angeles |50 |5 |12 |17
Artturi Lehkonen |FrÃ¶lunda |Montreal |47 |8 |8 |16
Oskar Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s |Philadelphia |37 |8 |7 |15

Also, some impressive seasons among prospects/junior players in Allsvenskan;



Player |Team |Drafted/Born |GP |G |A |Pts
Emil Pettersson |TimrÃ¥ |Nashville |52 |12 |23 |35
Robin Press (D) |SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje |Chicago |51 |13 |17 |30
Robin Kovacs |AIK |Nov 1996 |52 |17 |11 |28
Niklas Hansson (D) |RÃ¶gle |Dallas |47 |2 |19 |21
Wilhelm Westlund (D) |Vita HÃ¤sten |Colorado |40 |2 |9 |11
Oliver Kylington (D) |AIK |May 1997 |17 |4 |3 |7


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Mattias BÃ¤ckman 25-4-13-17


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

Nobody talks about Kovacs


----------



## wings5

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> Nobody talks about Kovacs




My thoughts exactly, what am I missing? Bad hockey IQ or something?


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

wings5 said:


> My thoughts exactly, what am I missing? Bad hockey IQ or something?




Its not IQ, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

wings5 said:


> My thoughts exactly, what am I missing? Bad hockey IQ or something?




AIK has been so bad this season that Kovacs' great season flies under the radar of most people? 

I don't know either, to be honest.


----------



## Franck

He's 96-born and hasn't played in any international tournaments. That's the only reasons I can think of.


----------



## ulvvf

Franck said:


> He's 96-born and hasn't played in any international tournaments. That's the only reasons I can think of.





Yes he has, just recently in the U19 tournament. In my eyes he was the best swedish player togehter with Oskar Lang there.



Howe Elbows 9 said:


> AIK has been so bad this season that Kovacs' great season flies under the radar of most people?
> 
> I don't know either, to be honest.





You mean that AIK do not get enough cover in the media? I think he is very hype by the stockholm media.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Franck said:


> He's 96-born and hasn't played in any international tournaments. That's the only reasons I can think of.




World under 17 hockey challenge, Ivan Hlinka, U18 and U19 tournaments.


----------



## Franck

Hockeyfrilla said:


> World under 17 hockey challenge, Ivan Hlinka, U18 and U19 tournaments.




I meant this year.


----------



## ulvvf

Franck said:


> I meant this year.




The U19 tournament was this year.


----------



## OiledUp

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> Nobody talks about Kovacs




Yeah I don't get it. He has no real massive flaws from what I have seen and puts up good numbers on a tire fire team.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

ulvvf said:


> You mean that AIK do not get enough cover in the media? I think he is very hype by the stockholm media.




I'm just guessing here. Yeah, maybe national media mostly ignores AIK this season (even though Stockholm media writes a lot about the team, and Kovacs)?


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

I know hes one of the older kids in the upcoming draft, but he won AIK scoring race, a team that sucks, with 28p in 52gp. Thats pretty good for a draft eligible player imo. Seen him live twice, left impressed both times.


----------



## alex716

wings5 said:


> My thoughts exactly, what am I missing? Bad hockey IQ or something?



Size. Kovacs is a better player right now and has more talent than guys like LÃ¶Ã¶ke and Ahl, but what they have up on him is size and intensity.

He is not a flashy player, but he gets the job done. He's the typical swedish forward. He's a great puck possession player. Decent at retrieving the puck and amazing at holding it. Hard working. Very good shot.

I think the only concern is whether he could deal with the physical intensity of the NHL. I personally think he deserves a 2nd round pick, but I don't think any team will be completely sold on him, and with the lack of hype, those who are interested will probably take a calculated risk and wait until he drops into the 3-4th rounds.


----------



## Coffe

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> I'm just guessing here. Yeah, maybe *national media* mostly ignores AIK this season (even though *Stockholm media* writes a lot about the team, and Kovacs)?





These two are basically the same. All our national media journalists live on the same island in Stockholm (almost).


I have been advocating that the Flyers should use one of their middle round picks for Kovacs, he's been good when I've seen him.


----------



## ulvvf

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> I'm just guessing here. Yeah, maybe national media mostly ignores AIK this season (even though Stockholm media writes a lot about the team, and Kovacs)?




You misunderstood, I mean that the media do focus a lot on AIK, more then they should. I was being sarcastic.

However Kovacs should be a 1th round player at the moment. His stats are not far from Pastrnak last year, and pastrnak was criminally underrated in the draft, but they are as always favoring NA players, and their euro scouting is not the best. 

I become sold on Kovacs after the U19 tournament, he definitely had star all written over him there. More sold on him then on Ahl at the moment, Ahl have some interesting tools yes, but his actual performance is not what you could expect, not saying he is bad in any way, he is good, but for me Ahl is a early 2th round player.


----------



## ulvvf

Anyone that has followed Fabian Zetterlund? He has pretty impressing numbers from J18 allsvenskan, actually better than W Nylander at that age, but I guess not as good?


----------



## VictorLustig

ulvvf said:


> Anyone that has followed Fabian Zetterlund? He has pretty impressing numbers from J18 allsvenskan, actually better than W Nylander at that age, but I guess not as good?




No, he's not as good as WN. He is pretty good though, strong player with a very good shot. One of many promising 99-born players.


----------



## ulvvf

Huffman said:


> No, he's not as good as WN. He is pretty good though, strong player with a very good shot. One of many promising 99-born players.




Thanks for the reply. Statswise at least he is the most impressive 99. It will be intresting to see how they do in superelit next season.




Coffe said:


> These two are basically the same. All our national media journalists live on the same island in Stockholm (almost).
> 
> 
> I have been advocating that the Flyers should use one of their middle round picks for Kovacs, he's been good when I've seen him.




Middle rounds, like 4-5 round? A typical 4-5 rounds player do not hold much higher class in his prime than Kovacs is doing already. Kovacs is something rare among juniors, like a fairly proven player. In my eyes you pick unproven players from junior leagus in the 4-5 rounds. But then again, Aho didnt even get drafted last year. My view on the scouts are not high.


----------



## Coffe

ulvvf said:


> Middle rounds, like 4-5 round? A typical 4-5 rounds player do not hold much higher class in his prime than Kovacs is doing already. Kovacs is something rare among juniors, like a fairly proven player. In my eyes you pick unproven players from junior leagus in the 4-5 rounds. But then again, Aho didnt even get drafted last year. My view on the scouts are not high.




Middle round as in a 3rd round pick, the Flyers have two picks in the third which gives them options there.


----------



## ulvvf

Coffe said:


> Middle round as in a 3rd round pick, the Flyers have two picks in the third which gives them options there.




Still way to low. A average 3rd round player usually becomes in his prime a solid SHL level player from what I can see after a check, I would say that is the floor for Kovacs. Sure you have to consider potential as well and take some risk, but it is not like there is not a lot of potential in Kovacs. To me he stod out in the U19 tournament just recently. So the ceiling is high as well.

People seems to have to high view on how good average late first round to all the way to 7 rounds players actually becomes. So when you have a junior player that already have proven himself in senior level and show up a lot of potential, then I at least think you should pick him very early.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

ulvvf said:


> Still way to low. A average 3rd round player usually becomes in his prime a solid SHL level player from what I can see after a check, I would say that is the floor for Kovacs. Sure you have to consider potential as well and take some risk, but it is not like there is not a lot of potential in Kovacs. To me he stod out in the U19 tournament just recently. So the ceiling is high as well.
> 
> People seems to have to high view on how good average late first round to all the way to 7 rounds players actually becomes. So when you have a junior player that already have proven himself in senior level and show up a lot of potential, then I at least think you should pick him very early.




I know where you're coming from with all this.

I'd have to say though that now, in light of how incredibly deep this draft is, as things are, Kovacs will likely first go as of the third round unless a more Swede-happy organization like Detroit would grab him in the second round.

Had he been eligible for the U18 tourney, he might have been able to change that, but no matter what he has done in a good pro league for one of the Allsvenskan's worst clubs, he's looking like a mid-round pick at best.

Again, there might be those one or two clubs who've been watching closely and like what they see, but he's likely not generally seen by organizations as a top 60 pick.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

While you are absolutely correct, all it takes is for _one_ organization to scout him enough to take him earlier than the third round if they love what they see. Going by what I've heard, I hope Kovacs is selected in the second round.


----------



## romelson

Axel HolmstrÃ¶m's performing with poise in the playoffs. Collected 5 points in 4 consecutive wins and his team moves on to the semis.


----------



## ulvvf

Chapin Landvogt said:


> I know where you're coming from with all this.
> 
> I'd have to say though that now, in light of how incredibly deep this draft is, as things are, Kovacs will likely first go as of the third round unless a more Swede-happy organization like Detroit would grab him in the second round.
> 
> Had he been eligible for the U18 tourney, he might have been able to change that, but no matter what he has done in a good pro league for one of the Allsvenskan's worst clubs, he's looking like a mid-round pick at best.
> 
> Again, there might be those one or two clubs who've been watching closely and like what they see, but he's likely not generally seen by organizations as a top 60 pick.




Your are probably right. But Im not talking about where I think he will pick, I talk about where I think he should be pick. 

I do not think that it will be that many more from this draft that become NHL player then the average draft, and even if it would be the best draft ever he should still be at very least a 2rd rounder at this moment.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

romelson said:


> Axel HolmstrÃ¶m's performing with poise in the playoffs. Collected 5 points in 4 consecutive wins and his team moves on to the semis.




All things considered, having an incredible year for Skelleftea.

After Janmark last season, Axel has now come out of relative anonymity to make the Red Wings look darn good again.

It's really impressive how solid and consistant he has managed to be, growing incrementally the whole year.


----------



## Noma

Are there any rumours about undrafted (or players that have their draft rights expired) Swedish free agents heading across the pond for next season? Like Joakim LindstrÃ¶m last season.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Noma said:


> Are there any rumours about undrafted (or players that have their draft rights expired) Swedish free agents heading across the pond for next season? Like Joakim LindstrÃ¶m last season.




Only Marcus Svensson from what I've heard. In no sense of the word a "prospect" though. More like Viktor Fasth 2.0.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=1746


----------



## VictorLustig

Noma said:


> Are there any rumours about undrafted (or players that have their draft rights expired) Swedish free agents heading across the pond for next season? Like Joakim LindstrÃ¶m last season.




Not exactly rumours but here is an article on the subject: http://www.hockeysverige.se/uffe-bodin/2015/03/23/har-ar-shl-svenskarna-som-kan-hamna-i-nhl/


----------



## ulvvf

Chapin Landvogt said:


> All things considered, having an incredible year for Skelleftea.
> 
> After Janmark last season, Axel has now come out of relative anonymity* to make the Red Wings look darn good again.
> *
> It's really impressive how solid and consistant he has managed to be, growing incrementally the whole year.




He had 11p in 7 games in WJC 18 (Virtanen 6 overall had 6p in 7 games in WJC 18) and 38p in 33 games in superelit. He wasnt exactly hiding himself last season. He should have gone in the 2th round. Maybe the scouts simple was over analyzing him, because the stats where there. Nothing is certain, most player do after all not reach NHL, but he had done enough to go much higher than the 7th round.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

ulvvf said:


> He had 11p in 7 games in WJC 18 (Virtanen 6 overall had 6p in 7 games in WJC 18) and 38p in 33 games in superelit. He wasnt exactly hiding himself last season. He should have gone in the 2th round. Maybe the scouts simple was over analyzing him, because the stats where there. Nothing is certain, most player do after all not reach NHL, but he had done enough to go much higher than the 7th round.




Whatever the reasons are, he dropped.

And as is often the case with guys like him, the Red Wings were the team that decided to grab him and are watching him be what he is - a legitimate NHL prospect.

Plenty of other teams just keep going for longshots and homeruns throughout the entire draft while a few other teams regularly use the mid-to-late rounds taking kids who have good/likely chances of developing into NHL players.

It's all a crapshoot, but some teams are just much better at regularly finding the Holmstroms of the world.


----------



## EXTRAS

Andreas Johnson. Tell me about his NHL Potential. Thank you.


----------



## joe89

ulvvf said:


> He had 11p in 7 games in WJC 18 (Virtanen 6 overall had 6p in 7 games in WJC 18) and 38p in 33 games in superelit. He wasnt exactly hiding himself last season. He should have gone in the 2th round. Maybe the scouts simple was over analyzing him, because the stats where there. Nothing is certain, most player do after all not reach NHL, but he had done enough to go much higher than the 7th round.




I think the concerns with him were legit. But if you consider how much none-talent, relatively speaking, that was taken before him you have to wonder what some teams draft for sometimes.


----------



## SI90

Tobias Lindberg has an insane one timer


----------



## Willy Stylez

Elias Pettersson born 1998 with 4 more points today with 2+2 in the J18 playoffs, looking really good.


----------



## ulvvf

joe89 said:


> I think the concerns with him were legit. But if you consider how much none-talent, relatively speaking, that was taken before him you have to wonder what some teams draft for sometimes.




I agree, he had flaws and I also said 2th round, that is low consider he did have 11p in 7 games in the WJC 18 just before the draft. Yes I do not think that all playeras before him where locks to become NHL players, so all players had concerns and flaws, so in the end even if you can consider the flaws and concerns you shall also respect what they actually do and not over analyzing it and just see flaws.



EXTRAS said:


> Andreas Johnson. Tell me about his NHL Potential. Thank you.




My guess 3 liner. 



Sauce boss said:


> Elias Pettersson born 1998 with 4 more points today with 2+2 in the J18 playoffs, looking really good.




This game was not available to watch, but I have seen him like 6-7 times, and yes this player have got some real talent, a little weak though but still dominates even at U20 level, thanks to his high hockey IQ and technical skills, also have a good shoot. The main flaw is that he is weak, he need to add muscles. Will probably get to play in allsvenskan next season, will be interesting.

By the way, his linemate Dahlen is not so bad either, I see him as the 2th best swedish player in 2016 draft after GrundstrÃ¶m at this moment. Pettersson number one in the 2017 draft before Thilander.


----------



## romelson

HolmstrÃ¶m's on fire. Just scored two goals in the first SHL semi final and third period is left to be played.


----------



## ulvvf

romelson said:


> HolmstrÃ¶m's on fire. Just scored two goals in the first SHL semi final and third period is left to be played.




To bad that he is drafted by detroit.


----------



## romelson

ulvvf said:


> To bad that he is drafted by detroit.




IMO, thats the best part.


----------



## ulvvf

romelson said:


> IMO, thats the best part.




A team that is stacked with younger forwards and in no way in a need of him and do not have any history of making room for new guys.... That is the best part?


----------



## romelson

ulvvf said:


> A team that is stacked with younger forwards and in no way in a need of him and do not have any history of making room for new guys.... That is the best part?




Yes, Detroit is patient organisation. So, there's significant chance that we'll get to enjoy him serving our organisation around here for another season... 

But wait, HolmstrÃ¶m just scored again, and an assist on top of that, in tonights game. Now HolmstrÃ¶m leads his team in scoring in the playoffs. Maybe my hope goes to ruins after this...


----------



## Bonin21

Can anyone tell me about William Fallstrom? It took a while, but Leon Bristedt started to get used to college hockey later in this season. I'm curious how Fallstrom compares to Bristedt, as they may be teammates in 2016-17.


----------



## Zaddy

swedish u18 team announced: http://www.eliteprospects.com/team.php?team=755


----------



## Boud

Anyone has some insight about Mikael Wikstrand?! Heard he was a good defensemen but wondering how good is he really and does he project to be a NHL defensemen? Is a defensive defensemen? 

Thanks


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Boud said:


> Anyone has some insight about Mikael Wikstrand?! Heard he was a good defensemen but wondering how good is he really and does he project to be a NHL defensemen? Is a defensive defensemen?
> 
> Thanks




For a 7th round pick, he's developing extremely well. 20 points in 40 some games and a top 5 role on a club now amongst the final 4 in the SHL. He decided to remain in Sweden's 2nd league longer than most expected, but he's been a regular and developing well this year with a few bumps in the road. 

Seen as an offensive Dman, he was perhaps expected to have a somewhat bigger impact this season, but Frolunda also has a lot of Dmen who can contribute. His role in that department has continued to grow though.

Looking very promising and should at least see time in the AHL in the near future.


----------



## Boud

Chapin Landvogt said:


> For a 7th round pick, he's developing extremely well. 20 points in 40 some games and a top 5 role on a club now amongst the final 4 in the SHL. He decided to remain in Sweden's 2nd league longer than most expected, but he's been a regular and developing well this year with a few bumps in the road.
> 
> Seen as an offensive Dman, he was perhaps expected to have a somewhat bigger impact this season, but Frolunda also has a lot of Dmen who can contribute. His role in that department has continued to grow though.
> 
> Looking very promising and should at least see time in the AHL in the near future.




Thanks!! That's great to hear


----------



## 1989

Any news or updates on Ollas Mattsson? How does he look on the ice, any interest in coming over to play NA development leagues, etc. I'm not interested in stat-watching.

Thanks!!


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

From what I've heard, Ollas Mattsson will remain with DIF in the SHL in 2015-16.


----------



## APVJ

Quality of Swedish prospects have dramatically fallen in past years.


----------



## wings5

APVJ said:


> Quality of Swedish prospects have dramatically fallen in past years.




Not really, since when? They still have one of if not the top developmental system in the world based on players per capita.


----------



## Zaddy

APVJ said:


> Quality of Swedish prospects have dramatically fallen in past years.




Depends on what you mean with past years. They have some very good young players/prospects in the NHL right now in the Lindholms, Forsberg, Burakovsky, Wennberg, De La Rose just from the 2012-2013 drafts. Add in Nylander from the 2014 draft who should be a star player in the NHL.

Go further back to 2011 and you have Landeskog, Adam Larsson, Zibanejad, Brodin, Klefbom, Rakell, Rask, William Karlsson, Klas Dahlbeck and Anton Forsberg. That's hardly chopped liver. All of those guys I've mentioned so far has played in the NHL aside from Nylander and that's from 4 years or less. Normally you can't evaluate prospects until 5 years after a draft, so that speaks pretty highly of swedish prospects.

A lot of them have had big impact already with Landeskog winning the Calder, Forsberg being a Calder nominee this year, Larsson is finding his groove, Brodin is already a top4 if not top-pairing d-man, Klefbom is close to a top4 d-man, Zibanejad has taken on a big role on the Senators, Hampus Lindholm is a top4 if not top-pairing d-man etc. Then you have slightly older guys like OEL and Hedman who are both #1 d-men at a young age.

If you're talking about super recent times with 2014 draft and the years ahead I can agree with you though. The coming crops doesn't look nearly as good as the recent ones. You can see it in how flat the swedish team was at the WJC-20 and how flat it looks at the WJC-18. I don't see any star players coming from these crops but then again I don't really follow swedish hockey that much. Kylington was supposed to be a star and top5 pick but has fallen drastically. The Carlssons, Larsson, Lindgren, Eriksson Ek, Ahl and LÃ¶Ã¶ke all seem like solid prospects but no one that really stands out. I guess Eriksson Ek could be one of those guys but aside from him it doesn't look that bright. I don't have any faith in the swedish WJC-20 team being able to do anything next year either.

Finland's team on the other hand is gonna be pretty scary. They might actually have passed Sweden now. KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen, Hintz, Rantanen, Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will make up a pretty damn strong core. Then you got NÃ¤ttinen, Saarela, SaarijÃ¤rvi and Aho. Young team but some very good players. Finlands hockey future looks bright.


----------



## VictorLustig

As I see it, Kylington, Eriksson Ek, GrundstrÃ¶m & Asplund all have great chance of being 1st round picks. Maybe another D (Larsson?) can squeeze in as well. That's not bad for one age group. With the massive amount of underaged players we had at this years WJC we should field a much stronger team next year, remember how they destroyed Finland at last years U18 WC?


----------



## SurMartin

I wonder if Sebastian Ohlsson will get drafted or if we have ourselves another Viktor Arvidsson?


----------



## Jacko95

Could somebody give me a scouting report on Robin Kovacs please. Have only read the EP report, which sounds like good talent.


----------



## VictorLustig

A few guys got drafted to the USHL today. Most noteably Alex Nylander (98) & Timoty Liljegren (99) who both went to Dubuque. They also both have an American & Swedish flag on Eliteprospects.


----------



## SurMartin

Huffman said:


> A few guys got drafted to the USHL today. Most noteably Alex Nylander (98) & Timoty Liljegren (99) who both went to Dubuque. They also both have an American & Swedish flag on Eliteprospects.



Petter MÃ¤kitalo (late 96) was also drafted to Dubuque, he's probably going there.
Jonathan Davidsson (97) drafted by Tri-City, wouldn't surprise me if he's going.


----------



## PuckPoise

Huffman said:


> A few guys got drafted to the USHL today. Most noteably Alex Nylander (98) & Timoty Liljegren (99) who both went to Dubuque. They also both have an American & Swedish flag on Eliteprospects.




One of Liljegren's parents, I'm pretty sure, is American. Not sure which one and what the thing is there but there is some kind of American ancestry there anyway.

Nylander grew up there obviously.

It doesn't sound like many big names will cross the pond this year for either USHL or CHL this year, though.


----------



## Zaddy

Can anyone give me the lowdown on Lucas Carlsson? I didn't watch much of Sweden at the U18's but his goal was really nice. What's the knock on him? Why isn't he ranked higher? Gabriel Carlsson seem to be higher than him in pretty much every ranking yet I was not impressed with him whatsoever in the U18's. Can anyone help me out here? Also if you can include Jacob Larsson and how he compares to these guys that would be great. Seems really hard to find information on these guys.


----------



## joe89

Zaddy Zads said:


> Can anyone give me the lowdown on Lucas Carlsson? I didn't watch much of Sweden at the U18's but his goal was really nice. What's the knock on him? Why isn't he ranked higher? Gabriel Carlsson seem to be higher than him in pretty much every ranking yet I was not impressed with him whatsoever in the U18's. Can anyone help me out here? Also if you can include Jacob Larsson and how he compares to these guys that would be great. Seems really hard to find information on these guys.




Gabriel is 6'4 and very good defensively, safe pick. Lucas doesn't stand out much with his average frame would be my guess, and that's why he's ranked lower.

I'd grab Larsson over the Carlssons. The two-way guy who skates well, mans the PP, and got some size to go with it is always an attractive pick.


----------



## ulvvf

Zaddy Zads said:


> Can anyone give me the lowdown on Lucas Carlsson? I didn't watch much of Sweden at the U18's but his goal was really nice. What's the knock on him? Why isn't he ranked higher? Gabriel Carlsson seem to be higher than him in pretty much every ranking yet I was not impressed with him whatsoever in the U18's. Can anyone help me out here? Also if you can include Jacob Larsson and how he compares to these guys that would be great. Seems really hard to find information on these guys.




To me G Carlsson is a 3th round player if even that. Sure he is a fairly safe pick, he plays a mature game and has the size that NHL loves, but what are you drafting for in the 2 first rounds? Not deep players. Defensive deep player should not be picked before 3th round.

Personally I really like Lucas, and in my book he is rank much higher than Gabriel. Lucas is a good passar and has a calm around his play. Can be a real boss out there.

For me it is very even among Lindgren, Larsson and Lucas Carlsson. I would probably have all 3 in the 2th round, maybe someone late 1th round.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

ulvvf said:


> To me G Carlsson is a 3th round player if even that. Sure he is a fairly safe pick, he plays a mature game and has the size that NHL loves, but what are you drafting for in the 2 first rounds? Not deep players. Defensive deep player should not be picked before 3th round.
> 
> Personally I really like Lucas, and in my book he is rank much higher than Gabriel. Lucas is a good passar and has a calm around his play. Can be a real boss out there.
> 
> For me it is very even among Lindgren, Larsson and Lucas Carlsson. I would probably have all 3 in the 2th round, maybe someone late 1th round.




Most players drafted in the 2nd round never reach the NHL so a "fairly safe" player is absolutely something you draft in the 2nd.


----------



## ulvvf

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Most players drafted in the 2nd round never reach the NHL so a "fairly safe" player is absolutely something you draft in the 2nd.




Yes that is true, but then again it is not guranteed that Gabriel will reach NHL either, it is not even guranteed that he will reach SHL level, he really hanst preform anything much at senior level yet.

I think it is then better you take Kovacs, that have preform well at senior level (and therefore have a high floor) and has star potential. That is the problem with Gabriel, do you really see that star potential in him? I see more a deep player, and those a fairly many of. In the 2 first rounds you are looking for stars. At least I would.


----------



## Zaddy

ulvvf said:


> To me G Carlsson is a 3th round player if even that. Sure he is a fairly safe pick, he plays a mature game and has the size that NHL loves, but what are you drafting for in the 2 first rounds? Not deep players. Defensive deep player should not be picked before 3th round.
> 
> Personally I really like Lucas, and in my book he is rank much higher than Gabriel. Lucas is a good passar and has a calm around his play. Can be a real boss out there.
> 
> For me it is very even among Lindgren, Larsson and Lucas Carlsson. I would probably have all 3 in the 2th round, maybe someone late 1th round.




Thank you. This is pretty much my line of thinking as well.


----------



## PuckPoise

ulvvf said:


> Yes that is true, but then again it is not guranteed that Gabriel will reach NHL either, it is not even guranteed that he will reach SHL level, he really hanst preform anything much at senior level yet.
> 
> I think it is then better you take Kovacs, that have preform well at senior level (and therefore have a high floor) and has star potential. That is the problem with Gabriel, do you really see that star potential in him? I see more a deep player, and those a fairly many of. In the 2 first rounds you are looking for stars. At least I would.




That's the way it should be, as much as scouting departments celebrate every NHL player they can get, you can get a 6/7 d-man or a fourth liner on waivers for nothing at any point during an NHL season.


----------



## joe89

PuckPoise said:


> That's the way it should be, as much as scouting departments celebrate every NHL player they can get, you can get a 6/7 d-man or a fourth liner on waivers for nothing at any point during an NHL season.




6'4 D's with mobility and passing game got a lot better ceiling than the bottom pair. Limited offense =/= not valuable.


----------



## ulvvf

joe89 said:


> 6'4 D's with mobility and passing game got a lot better ceiling than the bottom pair. Limited offense =/= not valuable.




Sounds like Ollas Mattsson


----------



## PuckPoise

ulvvf said:


> Sounds like Ollas Mattsson




He's not very mobile, and by comparison not a very good passer either. His strengths are more on the other side of the puck. Englund and Norell more advanced in those areas.


----------



## joe89

ulvvf said:


> Sounds like Ollas Mattsson




It would be weird for a Swede to try and downtalk smart defenders with limited offensive flair, but good mobility, passing and defensive game. We have Hjalmarsson and Brodin in the league, after all.

Hjalmarsson put up two SHL points in an entire season _two years_ after his draft. Brodin scored four and eight assists, no goals, in the two seasons before he went to Minnesota. They have a single 20pt NHL season between them(in nine seasons total), yet they play huge roles for their teams. Smooth low mistake defenders are at a premium.


----------



## ulvvf

joe89 said:


> It would be weird for a Swede to try and downtalk smart defenders with limited offensive flair, but good mobility, passing and defensive game. We have Hjalmarsson and Brodin in the league, after all.
> 
> Hjalmarsson put up two SHL points in an entire season _two years_ after his draft. Brodin scored four and eight assists, no goals, in the two seasons before he went to Minnesota. They have a single 20pt NHL season between them(in nine seasons total), yet they play huge roles for their teams. Smooth low mistake defenders are at a premium.




I hope off course that Gabriel Carlsson will be good, it is not like I do not belivie in him, I just saying that I personally would go with the ones with more offensive upside in the 2 first rounds. It is easier to find his kind of player later on. Brodin and Hjalmarsson hade more offensive upside.


----------



## schenneuf

Emil Johansson, D, Bruins prospect. Does he have NHL potential?


----------



## VictorLustig

schenneuf said:


> Emil Johansson, D, Bruins prospect. Does he have NHL potential?




I think so. Looked really good when I watched him this season.


----------



## carko32

I'm a little bit surprised as John DahlstrÃ¶m is even not ranked on NHL final rankings. His numbers in SuperElit this year were really good, and from what I've seen at U18 I thought that he should get at least a look with 7th round pick, if not even earlier.
What's holding him back, height, skating?

And also Jonathan Davidsson and Christopher Mastomaki, their numbers are pretty good, why aren't they getting any love? Could they be 7th round steals?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

carko32 said:


> I'm a little bit surprised as John DahlstrÃ¶m is even not ranked on NHL final rankings. His numbers in SuperElit this year were really good, and from what I've seen at U18 I thought that he should get at least a look with 7th round pick, if not even earlier.
> What's holding him back, height, skating?
> 
> And also Jonathan Davidsson and Christopher Mastomaki, their numbers are pretty good, why aren't they getting any love? Could they be 7th round steals?




Two of the three will be drafted by Detroit in the 6th/7th round.


----------



## VictorLustig

carko32 said:


> I'm a little bit surprised as John DahlstrÃ¶m is even not ranked on NHL final rankings. His numbers in SuperElit this year were really good, and from what I've seen at U18 I thought that he should get at least a look with 7th round pick, if not even earlier.
> What's holding him back, height, skating?
> 
> And also Jonathan Davidsson and Christopher Mastomaki, their numbers are pretty good, why aren't they getting any love? Could they be 7th round steals?




Haven't seen MastomÃ¤ki play but Davidsson will certainly be drafted.


----------



## carko32

Chapin Landvogt said:


> Two of the three will be drafted by Detroit in the 6th/7th round.






Huffman said:


> Haven't seen MastomÃ¤ki play but Davidsson will certainly be drafted.




Well I hope that they all all drafted by Leafs, but yeah, I could see Detroit taking 2 of them.

And thanks for making it clear that Davidsson has talent to be drafted, I was really surprised that he wasn't on NHL ranking list.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Huffman said:


> Haven't seen MastomÃ¤ki play but Davidsson will certainly be drafted.




Both have a good shot. Can't say much about Mastomaki.

My gut feeling is that Davidsson definitely gets taken as of round 5. He's expected to play in the Allsvenskan next season and from what I saw at the U18, a few of the higher ranked Swedes do not possess his skill set or wheels.

As for Jonathan Dahlen, he's a very clever player who can make things happen. If he were a Swiss, Slovak, German, etc. player, we'd be hearing a lot more about him.

A bit surprised that he's not really being looked at although he had a very fine winter and looked good at the U18 - and is the son of a former NHLer.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

Chapin Landvogt said:


> As for Jonathan Dahlen, he's a very clever player who can make things happen. If he were a Swiss, Slovak, German, etc. player, we'd be hearing a lot more about him.



Maybe because he's not eligible for another year? ....


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> Maybe because he's not eligible for another year? ....




That'd be a very good reason. Got confused with that date of birth... just saw the '97.

Funny, chatted with him in Switzerland, but we didn't talk about the draft.


----------



## heusy_79

Can anyone provide some info on Kevin Stenlund?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

heusy_79 said:


> Can anyone provide some info on Kevin Stenlund?




Big, hard-working, someone who might look a heck of a lot better within two seasons.

Definitely has some good tools and did have an injury that held him back this year.


----------



## heusy_79

Chapin Landvogt said:


> Big, hard-working, someone who might look a heck of a lot better within two seasons.
> 
> Definitely has some good tools and did have an injury that held him back this year.




Thanks, I haven't been able to find much on him but he does sound like an intriguing under the radar option.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

heusy_79 said:


> Thanks, I haven't been able to find much on him but he does sound like an intriguing under the radar option.




A number of the Swedes are.

If a team picking as of the middle of the first were to keep its draft this summer focussed solely on USNTDP and Swedish players, they'd likely do very well for themselves - even if the high end talent isn't necessarily there at the moment.


----------



## Remix

I haven't been paying attention much to this draft yet apart from the obvious McDavid and Eichel plus the finns of course. How is the draft looking for swedes? Rantanen seems the only first round talent for us. I remember Kylington being highly rated at the start of the year, is he still looking to be a first rounder? Any others who are looking to go in the first round?


----------



## joe89

Remix said:


> I haven't been paying attention much to this draft yet apart from the obvious McDavid and Eichel plus the finns of course. How is the draft looking for swedes? Rantanen seems the only first round talent for us. I remember Kylington being highly rated at the start of the year, is he still looking to be a first rounder? Any others who are looking to go in the first round?




I'd say no one Swede is a complete lock to go in the first round, top10 can almost be completely ruled out and top20 is questionable. Kylington is still projected as a first rounder, if not he'll probably be a very early 2nd. Eriksson Ek to me is a late first rounder. Other than that another few defenseman like Jacob Larsson and Gabriel Carsson have an outside shot. They're all in the 20-40 range or so so it's hard to say for sure. There'll probably be many Swedish 2nd, 3rd and 4th rounders this draft.


----------



## timlap

joe89 said:


> I'd say no one Swede is a complete lock to go in the first round, top10 can almost be completely ruled out and top20 is questionable. Kylington is still projected as a first rounder, if not he'll probably be a very early 2nd. Eriksson Ek to me is a late first rounder. Other than that another few defenseman like Jacob Larsson and Gabriel Carsson have an outside shot. They're all in the 20-40 range or so so it's hard to say for sure. There'll probably be many Swedish 2nd, 3rd and 4th rounders this draft.




Based on the rankings of significant sources (such as TSN and others), I think you're pretty much correct. That said, I do think Eriksson Ek will go in the first, and I won't be surprised to see one or two others squeeze in as well- perhaps Kylington and Larsson.

But yes, lots of Swedes in rounds 2-4.


----------



## Bonin21

Bonin21 said:


> Can anyone tell me about William Fallstrom?



Anyone?


----------



## PuckPoise

Bonin21 said:


> Anyone?




Big kid, very mature player, bulldozing players his own age, doubt he'd do much of that in North America playing against more physical players and also out of his age group.

Big, right-handed center, been a captain on most teams he's played on, mainstay on the '98 national team. Good scorer and two-way player, very reliable. Maybe not the smartest player, won't slow the play down and do anything creative, but other than that a very wide range of skills, most notably a good body and a good shot. Scores a lot of goals in tight.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Anyone know where Alex Nylander is going to play next season?


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Remix said:


> I haven't been paying attention much to this draft yet apart from the obvious McDavid and Eichel plus the finns of course. How is the draft looking for swedes? Rantanen seems the only first round talent for us. I remember Kylington being highly rated at the start of the year, is he still looking to be a first rounder? Any others who are looking to go in the first round?




My HF Swedish Draft Preview was submitted last week and should be posted any day now.

Not only are the top ten there, but notes a plenty about other kids whose names could be heard along the way.


----------



## Bonin21

PuckPoise said:


> Big kid, very mature player, bulldozing players his own age, doubt he'd do much of that in North America playing against more physical players and also out of his age group.
> 
> Big, right-handed center, been a captain on most teams he's played on, mainstay on the '98 national team. Good scorer and two-way player, very reliable. Maybe not the smartest player, won't slow the play down and do anything creative, but other than that a very wide range of skills, most notably a good body and a good shot. Scores a lot of goals in tight.



Thanks. How does he project for the draft? When he committed to Minnesota, someone said he could be a 1C on the NTDP, which I thought was doubtful. Sounds like he would maybe be a 2C and a 2C/3C in college.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

PuckPoise said:


> Big kid, very mature player, bulldozing players his own age, doubt he'd do much of that in North America playing against more physical players and also out of his age group.
> 
> Big, right-handed center, been a captain on most teams he's played on, mainstay on the '98 national team. Good scorer and two-way player, very reliable. Maybe not the smartest player, won't slow the play down and do anything creative, but other than that a very wide range of skills, most notably a good body and a good shot. Scores a lot of goals in tight.




Big kid? The measurements on eliteprospects must be old then.


----------



## PuckPoise

FÃ¤llstrÃ¶m isn't eligible until 2016, so it will be all about his 15/16 season. But I'd say he's in the top-5 of Swedish forwards, which would usually mean round 2. But all about the draft year and how he adjusts to NA. A year ago we were talking about Kylington as one of the players in the group behind McDavid/Eichel. 



bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Big kid? The measurements on eliteprospects must be old then.




I was drawing from memory but I remember him as being bigger than his peers at TV-pucken, that's some time ago now though.


----------



## SmokeyDuck

Jacob Larsson to Anaheim at 27. Know nothing about him. Will he be in the SHL next season?


----------



## PuckPoise

James Franco said:


> Jacob Larsson to Anaheim at 27. Know nothing about him. Will he be in the SHL next season?




Fairly certain he'll see some SHL time, if not, some Allsvenskan (tier-2) club will get him on loan and he will play tons. He looked good in brief stints last year, calm and collected, moved the puck and very few mistakes. FrÃ¶lunda is a good place to develop, they have lots of patience with young players and encourage d-men to keep the play alive and take some risk to make a play, good environment to be in as a young skill guy.

Seems to be a very humble, down-to-earth kid as well, one out of the Hampus Lindholm mold both in terms of style of play and personality, it seems.


----------



## tyratoku

So Eriksson Ek played about half the season last year in the top league. Will he stick up there all season next year? Any idea on the role he is going to get there? Top six/bottom six/special units?

Also got Bouramman in the 7th. Seems to be quite the offensive defender.


----------



## PuckPoise

tyratoku said:


> So Eriksson Ek played about half the season last year in the top league. Will he stick up there all season next year? Any idea on the role he is going to get there? Top six/bottom six/special units?
> 
> Also got Bouramman in the 7th. Seems to be quite the offensive defender.




Eriksson Ek is slated to play center on the third or fourth line, probably no special teams to begin with, 10-13 minutes or so a game depending on game state and penalties. Being further down the depth chart doesn't mean a defensive role per se.


----------



## HellsBells

Any Swedes have some thoughts/insight on the Flames two D prospects? Anderssen & Kylington.

Very excited from what I've seen and read but curious how they're viewed in Sweden.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Rickard Hugg '99 racking up points against Finland U17, 4+1 today, 1+1 yesterday.


----------



## VictorLustig

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Rickard Hugg '99 racking up points against Finland U17, 4+1 today, 1+1 yesterday.




Hugg is a great name for a forward. He finished with 8 pts in 3 games, Isak LundestrÃ¶m had 7.


----------



## Appleyard

From the Flyers Swedish prospects:

Looks like Oskar Lindblom could well start the season at 1st line LW and the netfront presence on PP2 for Brynas. Looks the frontrunner for the role at the moment and Berglund seemed to endorse him after the exhibition game yesterday, saying he was a smart player, mature and good around the net, and seems a good fit on the line. Should be interesting to see what he can do playing with Scott and Rodin, it is a great opportunity if he gets it that is for sure.

Felix Sandstrom has all but won the backup job for Brynas, (though that was likely even 1 month ago) signed a 2 year contract for Brynas A team yesterday... I imagine he ends up playing a few J20 games as well but seems he will get ~10 SHL games in his post-draft year... which is becoming a bit of a rarity in the SHL in the last 5 years.

Hopefully 3 Swedes on the Flyers in 5 or so years time with these two and HÃ¤gg.


----------



## Kalv

To me Larsson is looking really impressive. His stats (not points, i guess) suggests the same - or am i being a homer?  (Ducks fan) What others have to say who have seen him play?


----------



## WhoahNow

Can someone tell me a little more about Niklas Hansson? 11 points in 14 games with HV71 so far this year is quite impressive.


----------



## DapperCam

Linus Ullmark has been playing pretty well the last couple of games for the Sabres. He hasn't been an all star or anything, but his rebound control is miles better than Chad Johnson, who he replaced.

Hopefully he gets a handful of NHL starts until Lehner is back, and is the starter for the Amerks in the AHL for the rest of the year.


----------



## Leaf19

Anyone know how Jesper Lindgren is doing? His stat line has been stuck at 0 points in 15 games in the SHL so far. Is he playing right now?


----------



## Appleyard

Leaf19 said:


> Anyone know how Jesper Lindgren is doing? His stat line has been stuck at 0 points in 15 games in the SHL so far. Is he playing right now?




They are on the international break... hence why his games played is stuck on 15. He'll play on thursday vs Farjestad when the SHL resumes.

I would say he has looked decent overall, some gaffes but he can really move a puck. Needs to fill out a lot more though. Hard to evaluate just where his game is at though due to him being on a woeful Modo team! Were he at another SHL team he would have a far better situation to succeed in, thrown in at the deep end is probably a bit of an understatement. He has generally been on the 3rd pairing most of the year (though generally listed as the 2nd it is not really)... but shuffled about as Modo have gone into desperation mode trying to get anything like a point, he has played some games effectively on 2nd pairing as well, and some as effectively an 'extra' Dman.

The last few years it seems every young player apart from Nylander has looked instantly a lot better the second they have got away from Modo... Hagg, Kempe & Hedberg certainly follow that trend. Sad to say as a Modo fan.

At the moment they are just really disjointed and without direction... and cannot seem to get the right mix of talent/players in. There are probably ~4 players on the team this year who you could say have looked 'good' overall. 

Overall he has a lot of talent, far more talent than his draft slot would suggest, and with simply good progression and building up his frame will certainly have the skill-set to challenge for an NHL job down the line.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Appleyard said:


> They are on the international break... hence why his games played is stuck on 15. He'll play on thursday vs Farjestad when the SHL resumes.
> 
> I would say he has looked decent overall, some gaffes but he can really move a puck. Needs to fill out a lot more though. Hard to evaluate just where his game is at though due to him being on a woeful Modo team! Were he at another SHL team he would have a far better situation to succeed in, thrown in at the deep end is probably a bit of an understatement. He has generally been on the 3rd pairing most of the year (though generally listed as the 2nd it is not really)... but shuffled about as Modo have gone into desperation mode trying to get anything like a point, he has played some games effectively on 2nd pairing as well, and some as effectively an 'extra' Dman.
> 
> *The last few years it seems every young player apart from Nylander has looked instantly a lot better the second they have got away from Modo... Hagg, Kempe & Hedberg certainly follow that trend. Sad to say as a Modo fan.*
> 
> At the moment they are just really disjointed and without direction... and cannot seem to get the right mix of talent/players in. There are probably ~4 players on the team this year who you could say have looked 'good' overall.
> 
> Overall he has a lot of talent, far more talent than his draft slot would suggest, and with simply good progression and building up his frame will certainly have the skill-set to challenge for an NHL job down the line.




I'd like to see what Possler is *really* capable of and do wonder if his development is, at all, stunted by being part of the 'modern' Modo program?


----------



## Brandel*

Anyone have any info on Lias Andersson? Seems to be having an outstanding season U20.


----------



## VictorLustig

GooseTooLoose said:


> Anyone have any info on Lias Andersson? Seems to be having an outstanding season U20.




He's a really smart player with and without the puck. Haven't seen him much this season but he's definitely producing more than I expected, on the national team as well. Lias is not a tall guy but he's got a big frame and is strong on the puck. Could become more explosive but his skating overall is fine. A lot of the best forwards of his age group have late birthdays which gives them an "extra year" to break into the SHL/Allsvenskan.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Filip Gustavsson to make SHL debut tonight. Top goaltending prospect for the upcoming draft.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212732


----------



## Brandel*

Huffman said:


> He's a really smart player with and without the puck. Haven't seen him much this season but he's definitely producing more than I expected, on the national team as well. Lias is not a tall guy but he's got a big frame and is strong on the puck. Could become more explosive but his skating overall is fine. A lot of the best forwards of his age group have late birthdays which gives them an "extra year" to break into the SHL/Allsvenskan.




Thanks for the info, there isn't much out there on him. Looking forward to seeing how he progresses.


----------



## SurMartin

Tim SÃ¶derlund wants to play for Florida... well that's a first


----------



## VictorLustig

Lots of 99-born players making their senior debut lately. Vesalainen, Liljegren & BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m have played some minutes in the SHL and Tom Hedberg has been getting some pretty good minutes in Allsvenskan. LundestrÃ¶m will make his debut in the SHL today. Hugg is probably next in line.


----------



## Vide

How come Jonathan DahlÃ©n isn't in the conversation as a potential 1st round pick? His point production seem really good and he isn't that small. Is he a weak skater or something? A perimeter player? What is it that limits him from being a high-end prospect? 25 goals and 50 points in 40 games in SuperElit last year and 11 goals in 32 games in a men's league this year + good production in U18's and Ivan Hlinka last year sounds impressive to me but I've never watched him play outside of some odd highlight. Can anyone enlighten me please?


----------



## VictorLustig

sydion said:


> How come Jonathan DahlÃ©n isn't in the conversation as a potential 1st round pick? His point production seem really good and he isn't that small. Is he a weak skater or something? A perimeter player? What is it that limits him from being a high-end prospect? 25 goals and 50 points in 40 games in SuperElit last year and 11 goals in 32 games in a men's league this year + good production in U18's and Ivan Hlinka last year sounds impressive to me but I've never watched him play outside of some odd highlight. Can anyone enlighten me please?




His skating is pretty good and so is his compete-level, he's also proven to be rather productive. He really does everything well but might not have any standout abilities that you look for in a 1st round prospect. I think he could go in the 2nd round.


----------



## ulvvf

sydion said:


> How come Jonathan DahlÃ©n isn't in the conversation as a potential 1st round pick? His point production seem really good and he isn't that small. Is he a weak skater or something? A perimeter player? What is it that limits him from being a high-end prospect? 25 goals and 50 points in 40 games in SuperElit last year and 11 goals in 32 games in a men's league this year + good production in U18's and Ivan Hlinka last year sounds impressive to me but I've never watched him play outside of some odd highlight. Can anyone enlighten me please?




He really creates a lot of chances and seems always dangerous. It s feels like he is being heavly underrated by most draft rankings. I would pick him late first to mid 2th round, but I do not follow all other players. Why the draft ranking seems to have some time him out of top 100, I do not understand. To me he is probably the best swedish prospect in this draft after Nylander, GrundstrÃ¶m and Asplund.


----------



## Appleyard

I have watched quite a bit of Dahlen this year... (I had my eyes on him at the end of last year as well.)

I would not be surprised to see him drafted late 1st round and climb rankings as the season progresses.

There are no real problems with his game to make him fall relative to his record vs his own age group, (a la Lindblom & Holmstrom the other year) though I do think that the fact he is two weeks to old for the U18s hurts him a bit... a lot of guys doing draft rankings are not watching Allsvenskan, but just junior international games and CHL, NCAA etc.

I can see him and Bratt both taken top 50 at the end of the year... once people realise Bratt is now ~5'10 and ~175lbs he will start going up draft lists as well.

Dahlen feels a relatively 'safe' pick as well... he has 2nd line, 50 point upside for sure, and at worst will be a middle six SHLer in a few years unless something goes awfully wrong... and if you can play middle six in SHL you can play middle six in the AHL as well, and a ~2nd line AHLer is generally capable of being an NHL call-up.

I would love the Flyers to get him with their 2nd rounder. If I were to pick ~4-5 draft 'sleepers' who will climb ranking this year I would put him in them.


----------



## rmartin65

I have seen Bratt's name come up a couple times now. What kind of style does he play? His Allsvenskan stats are pretty impressive for a draft-eligible player, but does he play an NHL style game? Who would you compare him to (stylistically, not talent-wise)?


----------



## alex716

rmartin65 said:


> I have seen Bratt's name come up a couple times now. What kind of style does he play? His Allsvenskan stats are pretty impressive for a draft-eligible player, but does he play an NHL style game? Who would you compare him to (stylistically, not talent-wise)?



Really good skater and puck handler. He had similar numbers as Alexander Nylander last year on the same line. I would say he's a better skater, but not as creative. And he's noticeably shorter than Alex. Seems to be around 178cm/5'10". His size could be a problem.


----------



## PuckPoise

rmartin65 said:


> I have seen Bratt's name come up a couple times now. What kind of style does he play? His Allsvenskan stats are pretty impressive for a draft-eligible player, but does he play an NHL style game? Who would you compare him to (stylistically, not talent-wise)?




Very good skater, very nice hands, as previously said. He's a very good puck-handler at top speed, very nifty. Might not have the hockey sense and creativity to be a offensive force to rely on, but he's got some very good qualities.

One of a few nice Swe fws who's doing really well at the Allsvenskan level without getting top-round hype. Dahlen mentioned as well. Guys like GrundstrÃ¶m has done very little to show they've got top-tier offensive qualities.


----------



## BIitz

Hows Kovacs doing? I was super excited on him last draft.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Kovacs is the leading scorer among juniors in Allsvenskan with 13 goals and 8 assists in 28 games, and has also played a few games with RÃ¶gle.


----------



## champs*

How is Jesper Lindgren playing? leafs prospect


----------



## crump

What's the deal with Linus Johansson? On Mora IK putting up decent numbers. Tall with good weight, 23 yo seems to put up good numbers wherever he goes.


----------



## Appleyard

Anyone seen much of Tim Wahlgren and Oskar StÃ¥l LyrenÃ¤s at Modo? I have only really seen limited national team viewings.

LW/C: Walhgren: 27gp, 15g, 17a, 32p, +17
RW/LW: StÃ¥l LyrenÃ¤s: 19gp, 9g, 9a, 18p, +12

In Norra.

And now both have 3pts in 3gp in Top 10.

And I _believe_ that they were only on top PP like half the time?

How much is them and how much is the fact that Modo J20 are a pretty high scoring team?

I know Oscar Ohman has centred them for a lot of the year... but he is not exactly a guy who you think would be inflating their stats. (maybe if they played with Johan Lindholm when he was down in J20 that would be more likely)

Also the stats seem to indicate that Wahlgren is the guy driving play, would that be true?

I mean, Wahlgren was a guy a few years ago I had my eyes on going forward... but kind of fell off the map a bit especially as he has never produced for the national team, and never really kicked on like you would expect at U18 when he moved to Modo after a great job on Kramfors and at TV-Pucken for Ã…ngermanland.

Possible both will be drafted despite national team stats? Who is more likely to be is a question I would ask those who have had a chance to see more of them?


----------



## VictorLustig

Appleyard said:


> Anyone seen much of Tim Wahlgren and Oskar StÃ¥l LyrenÃ¤s at Modo? I have only really seen limited national team viewings.
> 
> LW/C: Walhgren: 27gp, 15g, 17a, 32p, +17
> RW/LW: StÃ¥l LyrenÃ¤s: 19gp, 9g, 9a, 18p, +12
> 
> In Norra.
> 
> And now both have 3pts in 3gp in Top 10.
> 
> And I _believe_ that they were only on top PP like half the time?
> 
> How much is them and how much is the fact that Modo J20 are a pretty high scoring team?
> 
> I know Oscar Ohman has centred them for a lot of the year... but he is not exactly a guy who you think would be inflating their stats. (maybe if they played with Johan Lindholm when he was down in J20 that would be more likely)
> 
> Also the stats seem to indicate that Wahlgren is the guy driving play, would that be true?
> 
> I mean, Wahlgren was a guy a few years ago I had my eyes on going forward... but kind of fell off the map a bit especially as he has never produced for the national team, and never really kicked on like you would expect at U18 when he moved to Modo after a great job on Kramfors and at TV-Pucken for Ã…ngermanland.
> 
> Possible both will be drafted despite national team stats? Who is more likely to be is a question I would ask those who have had a chance to see more of them?




Wahlgren could be drafted in the later rounds but I think many teams will pass on him due to his subpar skating. LyrenÃ¤s is more of an energy player, also a late round pick if drafted at all.


----------



## Appleyard

Huffman said:


> Wahlgren could be drafted in the later rounds but I think many teams will pass on him due to his subpar skating. LyrenÃ¤s is more of an energy player, also a late round pick if drafted at all.




Would you say his skating closer to 'pre-draft Lindblom' bad (ie slow, but technically ok, strong on skates and decent edge-work.)

or

Axel Holmstrom bad. (ie slow, poor stride and awkward edgework.)

From what I saw of him at Hlinka it did not seem 'so bad'... but it was pretty limited viewing... I also read an interview a few months ago where Wahlgren spoke about improving it from where it was a year or so ago.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

Thoughts on David Deutsch (MODO U20) ?


----------



## ulvvf

Jesper Boqvist will do his SHL debut tomorrow, will be intresting.


----------



## Dahlman1221

Timothy Liljegren scored his first SHL goal tonight. Quite incredible by att player born 1999


----------



## Shyguy

Dahlman1221 said:


> Timothy Liljegren scored his first SHL goal tonight. Quite incredible by att player born 1999




Top 10 talent for sure.


----------



## FinPanda

Shyguy said:


> Top 10 talent for sure.



Top 5.


----------



## MarVell

1st OA.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

How is *S*wede *F*ilip *A*hl Doing?


----------



## Eye of Ra

Sens of Anarchy said:


> How is *S*wede *F*ilip *A*hl Doing?




he is still in the ahl.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

TheFatOne said:


> he is still in the ahl.




HV71 J20 SuperElit 18 18	1331

Seems to be Junior league but he has had callups ..I am looking for info from someone who has had a chance to see him


----------



## ulvvf

Lowlife said:


> 1st OA.




He is a d-men so that will be hard, I guess top 3. But you have seen many d-men fallen in the rankings, a forward is worth more in the end.

Next year looks very good for sweden at this point almost to good, alot better than this year. Liljegren is not the clear best among swedes, I think at least 4 others are very close if not better. 

Statswise BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m, Boqvist and Andersson is having a great year in superelit and also pass the eye test, and Boqvist and Andersson have look good when they have played in SHL.

My rank among swedes

1. T Liljegren
2. Lias Andersson
3. Jesper Boqvist
4. Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m 
5. Elias Pettersson


----------



## Appleyard

Boqvist has been great since coming up to the big club.

His game has actually transferred really well to playing against men, his skating and hands/creativity shine through quite obviously even in the SHL. Also his release does not look out of place at all.

He could have had a couple of points today quite easily, carved through the Lulea defense and almost handcuffed goalie on quick release, also a great play through neutral zone to help set Scott up for a chance.

Playing with Scott and Lindblom 3/4 shifts and does not look a step behind them. 

I am sure he is bigger than 5'11 and ~175lbs now as well.


----------



## JimboA

Fabian Zetterlund? Seems to have a pretty good shot.

0:25


1:15


1:58 & 2:42 - and some assists there as well


I know the competition isn't the best, but he still intrigues me. How is he doing this year in J18/J20?


----------



## OiledUp

ulvvf said:


> He is a d-men so that will be hard, I guess top 3. But you have seen many d-men fallen in the rankings, a forward is worth more in the end.
> 
> Next year looks very good for sweden at this point almost to good, alot better than this year. Liljegren is not the clear best among swedes, I think at least 4 others are very close if not better.
> 
> Statswise BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m, Boqvist and Andersson is having a great year in superelit and also pass the eye test, and Boqvist and Andersson have look good when they have played in SHL.
> 
> My rank among swedes
> 
> 1. T Liljegren
> 2. Lias Andersson
> 3. Jesper Boqvist
> 4. Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m
> 5. Elias Pettersson




You're forgetting Hugg who's also a 2017 draftee and may very well be the best of the group in a year. Tom Hedberg looks pretty damn good for Leksand as well.
The 2017 draft looks insane for Sweden at this point. Best group in several years I'd say.


----------



## Zaddy

OiledUp said:


> You're forgetting Hugg who's also a 2017 draftee and may very well be the best of the group in a year. Tom Hedberg looks pretty damn good for Leksand as well.
> The 2017 draft looks insane for Sweden at this point. Best group in several years I'd say.




What about Marcus Davidsson? Button had him ranked #3 on his 2017 list I think. Not justified?


----------



## Appleyard

Boqvist just got his 1st ever SHL point. Secondary assist on a Greg Scott goal.

He is playing really well... bit weak on boards at times and sometimes tries to do too much with the puck, but he does not look out of place in the SHL.


----------



## ulvvf

OiledUp said:


> You're forgetting Hugg who's also a 2017 draftee and may very well be the best of the group in a year. Tom Hedberg looks pretty damn good for Leksand as well.
> The 2017 draft looks insane for Sweden at this point. Best group in several years I'd say.




I didnt forget, if I would have done a top 10 list, they would have been there. But I just think those 5 stands out little bit right now. Hugg and Hedberg is absolutly players worth keeping a eye on, Elvenes, Davidsson is also,etc. Sveningsson and Zetterlund are jokers that can also make big jumps.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

How about that goal by Lucas Carlsson


----------



## Appleyard

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> How about that goal by Lucas Carlsson




Yeh, absolutely ridiculous goal. Watched it live just before flicking to Flyers vs Rangers.

Had me jump out of my seat.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Lucas Carlsson




Should be drafted this year.


----------



## ulvvf

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Should be drafted this year.




He should have been pick last year, and lately he has been a stud for brynÃ¤s in shl, probably their best d-men, he has started to play like he does in superelit, and to be honest i am not surprise. He was as stud last year as well in superelit and did ok in the shl games he played and was probably swedens best d-men in WJC 18. I do not get why G Carlsson become drafted in the first round while L Carlsson didnt get drafted at all.


----------



## Zaddy

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> How about that goal by Lucas Carlsson




What did he do? Any video?


----------



## gretskidoo

zaddy zads said:


> what did he do? Any video?


----------



## Zaddy

gretskidoo said:


>





Wow that was great, thanks!


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

gretskidoo said:


>





He is 18 if Im not mistaken. Didnt get drafted last year


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

Great movement as well. Fluid skating.


----------



## X66

To the Swedish fans here(or those that watch him play), what's your opinion on Jesper Lindgren? Outside of Stats watching, I don't know a thing about the player.


----------



## Mrpm

X66 said:


> To the Swedish fans here(or those that watch him play), what's your opinion on Jesper Lindgren? Outside of Stats watching, I don't know a thing about the player.




Really skilled offensive D, great hockey sense, excels on the PP. Started the season in the SHL but struggled a bit, mainly bcus he's not there physically yet. Would like to see him in Allsvenskan for the remainder of the season. Needs to bulk up this summer and if he does he'll play SHL-hockey next season.

The description on EP is pretty accurate IMO. Just gotta fill out his body.


----------



## clevelandcane

I apologize but I can't read through all the Swedish prospects threads and pages but I would like feedback on a player I saw this weekend, Calle Ehrnberg. He was playing for your U17 team in the Five Nations tourney in Michigan this past week.

I watched him play on Saturday vs. the Czechs and was very impressed. I thought he was a kid who just takes charge out there. He is very confident in what he's doing and played offense and defense equally well despite being a defenseman.

Again, I was very impressed with the kid and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding the kid. How highly is he regarded? Where does he play? Can he make the World Juniors some day?


----------



## 199991

How'd you rank and describe these 2016 swedish(or playing in Sweden) prospects:
Carl Grundstrom
Jacob Moverare
Kristian Rubins
Linus Lindstrom
Jacob Cederholm
Jonathan Dahlen


----------



## Sputniker

199991 said:


> How'd you rank and describe these 2016 swedish(or playing in Sweden) prospects:
> Carl Grundstrom
> Jacob Moverare
> Kristian Rubins
> Linus Lindstrom
> Jacob Cederholm
> Kasper Bjorkvist




BjÃ¶rkqvist is a Finn http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=122146


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

With six rounds remaining of Allsvenskan, here are six players that have been impressive this season;

Robin Kovacs (NYR 2015), AIK - AIK seems to be firing on all cylinders, and Kovacs is an important factor behind their success as he's second on the team with 18 goals and 12 assists.
Jonathan DahlÃ©n (2016), TimrÃ¥ - Leads TimrÃ¥ in goals and points with 14 goals and 24 points.
Jonas Johansson (BUF 2014), Almtuna - Is third among all goalies in minutes played, currently with a GAA of 2.33, SV% of .917 and 2 shutouts.
Linus SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m (NYI 2014), Vita HÃ¤sten - 1.90 GAA, .929 SV% and 3 shutouts in 15 games.
Pierre Engvall (TOR 2014), Mora - Seems to have found the scoring touch that he has previously had in juniors, with 10 goals and 10 assists in 44 games.
Erik KÃ¤llgren (ARI 2015), Oskarshamn - 2.59 GAA, .903 SV%, a shutout and 8 wins in 18 games played.


----------



## 199991

Sputniker said:


> BjÃ¶rkqvist is a Finn http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=122146




just edited. I put Dahlen instead


----------



## stator

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> Great movement as well. Fluid skating.




I don't believe that showcases Carlsson's skills as much as the defense's lack of skills.


----------



## 1891

*Swedish talanted Prospects with playmaking skills*

Just wondering what you think of these players from the swedish J18 Elit league...they all have developed since the last season and showed us some awesome playmaking skills...one of the players listed is A goalie(Eltonius)....these players can make it all the way...IF they Continue to improve.
Looking forward to watch them play in the future.

Pontus Eltonius,BIK Karlskoga
Johan Schreiber,BIK Karlskoga
Joshua Berger,Mora
Wilhelm Ytfeldt,Mora
Joseph Berger,Mora
August Berg,BrynÃ¤s
Jan Drozg,Leksand
Elias Jacobs,Leksand
Carl SkÃ¤rstrÃ¶m,Leksand
Samuel Duggan,Ã–rebro
Jacob Peterson,FrÃ¶lunda
Jesper Emanuelsson,FrÃ¶lunda
Lukas ElvenÃ¤s,RÃ¶gle
Mikael Hedlund,FÃ¤rjestad
Jesper NorbÃ¤ck ,FÃ¤rjestad
Lukas Henze,VÃ¤sterÃ¥s


----------



## romelson

SHL debut by Linus Lindstrom tonight. And he scored.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Six impressive prospects in the SHL with six rounds of play remaining in the regular season (well, after tonight);

Andreas Johnson (TOR 2013) - Has already surpassed his point total from last season and should finish among the top ten scorers in the league.
Gustav Forsling (CHI via trade) - Has played with a lot of confidence all season (scoring 17 points), he also has the second best plus-minus on his team (+17).
Oskar Lindblom (PHI 2014) - The leading scorer among juniors (23 points), Lindblom has thrived in a more prominent role with BrynÃ¤s this season.
Niklas Hansson (DAL 2013) - Leads HV71's defencemen in points with 21 while playing about 19 minutes on average.
Joel Eriksson Ek (MIN 2015) - A recent first round pick who leads all juniors in goals (9), also has four game-winning goals.
Victor Olofsson (BUF 2014) - While Modo is terrible this season, I have to say I'm impressed by the youngsters on the team, including their leading scorer Olofsson (25 points).


----------



## LuckyDucky

Living on the west coast of the US, I'm unable to catch much of Jacob Larsson. How is he progressing? I've read a few articles that he's doing well. Anyone who's been able to watch him more have any input?


----------



## Leaf Rocket

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Six impressive prospects in the SHL with six rounds of play remaining in the regular season (well, after tonight);
> 
> Andreas Johnson (TOR 2013) - Has already surpassed his point total from last season and should finish among the top ten scorers in the league.
> Gustav Forsling (CHI via trade) - Has played with a lot of confidence all season (scoring 17 points), he also has the second best plus-minus on his team (+17).
> Oskar Lindblom (PHI 2014) - The leading scorer among juniors (23 points), Lindblom has thrived in a more prominent role with BrynÃ¤s this season.
> Niklas Hansson (DAL 2013) - Leads HV71's defencemen in points with 21 while playing about 19 minutes on average.
> Joel Eriksson Ek (MIN 2015) - A recent first round pick who leads all juniors in goals (9), also has four game-winning goals.
> Victor Olofsson (BUF 2014) - While Modo is terrible this season, I have to say I'm impressed by the youngsters on the team, including their leading scorer Olofsson (25 points).




thanks for all the updates always appreciate them.


----------



## Vancouver BC

Valeri Kamensky said:


> Just wondering what you think of these players from the swedish J18 Elit league...they all have developed since the last season and showed us some awesome playmaking skills...one of the players listed is A goalie(Eltonius)....these players can make it all the way...IF they Continue to improve.
> Looking forward to watch them play in the future.
> 
> Pontus Eltonius,BIK Karlskoga
> Johan Schreiber,BIK Karlskoga
> Joshua Berger,Mora
> Wilhelm Ytfeldt,Mora
> Joseph Berger,Mora
> August Berg,BrynÃ¤s
> Jan Drozg,Leksand
> Elias Jacobs,Leksand
> Carl SkÃ¤rstrÃ¶m,Leksand
> Samuel Duggan,Ã–rebro
> Jacob Peterson,FrÃ¶lunda
> Jesper Emanuelsson,FrÃ¶lunda
> Lukas ElvenÃ¤s,RÃ¶gle
> Mikael Hedlund,FÃ¤rjestad
> Jesper NorbÃ¤ck ,FÃ¤rjestad
> Lukas Henze,VÃ¤sterÃ¥s




Joshua Berger who plays for Mora is an interesting kind of a talented player..I Watched him play against Leksand in the swedish J18 Elite League.He's got the Skating speed and I like the way he determine to go Right on the target...driving to the net.
he has got the size (6.4.)

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=288325&forceweb=true


He often choses to deliver the puck to his teammates and has playmaking ability byt also has A great quick release shooting ability and is that kind of A player who creates possibilities to score both for himself and for his teammates.He reminds me of a young Jevgeni Malkin in the way he plays hockey.


----------



## romelson

I wonder if defenseman Filip Berglund is getting any love from the scouts. Had a great season. Massive production in SkellefteÃ¥ J20 (best of all d-men in J20 Superelit league and 4th overall), and did well in U19 team Sweden in january. Big framed, b. 1997-05-10, shoots right, 6'3" / 209 lbs
Havent seen much action in SHL yet, though. Two 96-born-defensemen from U20 Team Sweden ahead in SkellefteÃ¥ depth chart, but he'll get plenty more icetime next season, for sure.


----------



## ulvvf

romelson said:


> I wonder if defenseman Filip Berglund is getting any love from the scouts. Had a great season. Massive production in SkellefteÃ¥ J20 (best of all d-men in J20 Superelit league and 4th overall), and did well in U19 team Sweden in january. Big framed, b. 1997-05-10, shoots right, 6'3" / 209 lbs
> Havent seen much action in SHL yet, though. Two 96-born-defensemen from U20 Team Sweden ahead in SkellefteÃ¥ depth chart, but he'll get plenty more icetime next season, for sure.




Overage otherwise a very intresting player, I would have been intresting in taking him in the later rounds if I was a GM. Have been looking very solid when I have watch him, even if he hasnt wow me like for example BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m can do.


----------



## Trekak

ulvvf said:


> Overage otherwise a very intresting player, I would have been intresting in taking him in the later rounds if I was a GM. Have been looking very solid when I have watch him, even if he hasnt wow me like for example BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m can do.




He missed part of both the 12-13 and 13-14 seasons with injuries I think (broken arm was one of the injuries) but now he seems to be back on track. Looked very good together with Marcus Pettersson (Anaheim drafted) last weekend.


----------



## Leaf Rocket

romelson said:


> I wonder if defenseman Filip Berglund is getting any love from the scouts. Had a great season. Massive production in SkellefteÃ¥ J20 (best of all d-men in J20 Superelit league and 4th overall), and did well in U19 team Sweden in january. Big framed, b. 1997-05-10, shoots right, 6'3" / 209 lbs
> Havent seen much action in SHL yet, though. Two 96-born-defensemen from U20 Team Sweden ahead in SkellefteÃ¥ depth chart, but he'll get plenty more icetime next season, for sure.




is it due to the lack of his defensive game? or is he just solid but overlooked


----------



## Trekak

Leaf Rocket said:


> is it due to the lack of his defensive game? or is he just solid but overlooked




I think his defensive game is solid. 
If he wouldn't have two seasons interrupted by injuries he might have been drafted in a late round. 

As romelson said - because the depth chart in SkellefteÃ¥ AIK is very good it is hard to get any minutes in SHL.


----------



## B Boarding

Trekak said:


> I think his defensive game is solid.
> If he wouldn't have two seasons interrupted by injuries he might have been drafted in a late round.
> 
> As romelson said - because the depth chart in SkellefteÃ¥ AIK is very good it is hard to get any minutes in SHL.




His foot speed was at least before this season below average. It hasn't picked that up, I doubt he'll have a NHL future.


----------



## ulvvf

Trekak said:


> He missed part of both the 12-13 and 13-14 seasons with injuries I think (broken arm was one of the injuries) but now he seems to be back on track. Looked very good together with Marcus Pettersson (Anaheim drafted) last weekend.





But still overage and is not playing in SHL very much, hard to get drafted very high then. Lucas Carlsson is overage as well, but he is maybe BrynÃ¤s best d-men in SHL right now. Berglund deserves a fair chance in shl that is for sure. A intresting player for the later rounds, a gamble that can pay off big. There is absoluty players with lesser potential that get drafted.


----------



## Dahlman1221

Jesper Emanuelsson will make his shl debut toworrow vs VÃ¤xjÃ¶


----------



## Trekak

ulvvf said:


> But still overage and is not playing in SHL very much, hard to get drafted very high then. Lucas Carlsson is overage as well, but he is maybe BrynÃ¤s best d-men in SHL right now. Berglund deserves a fair chance in shl that is for sure. A intresting player for the later rounds, a gamble that can pay off big. There is absoluty players with lesser potential that get drafted.




I agree.

Filip played very well in the 2:nd defensive pairing against Ã–rebro in SHL today.

Hugo Danielsson, 1998-08-28, played his first game in SHL and also had a good game.

SkellefteÃ¥ played with 9 (+reserve goalie) players born 96 or later.


----------



## clevelandcane

No thoughts on Calle Ehrnberg?


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

What do the Swedish posters think of Kovacs season? Better than expected? About what you expected? Worse than expected? Too difficult to evaluate because he's not playing in the SHL?


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

I expected Kovacs to be good this season, but he has exceeded my expectations. And yes, the fact that he hasn't played in the SHL (except for being loaned to RBK for a few games) does make it more difficult for me to actually see him play, so I have to stat watch.


----------



## VictorLustig

So Leksand's 16 year old Tom Hedberg was on the ice protecting a one goal lead in the final minute of by far their most important game of the season. Crazy, but it worked.


----------



## Limekiller

Can the experts here shed some light on the 2 guys the Sharks just signed from the SHL, Marcus SÃ¶rensen & Mantas Armalis? I've seen a lot more on SÃ¶rensen, as people have posted a bunch of Youtube clips of him, but no one has had much to say about Armalis at all. If anyone more in the know could give a breakdown of each guy, I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## fredligh

I don't know anything about Armalis just that it has been a lot of buzz of him going to the NHL next season. Big goaltender who have spent some years in the second tier before making the jump to the SHL. Also a model for versace i think. So at least you got your hands on a handsome man.

SÃ¶rensen has one thing that i think could transfer well into the NHL, he is really good at doing things in high speed. A grittier Ehlers i would say. 50-50 he will make the team considiring sharks having many prospects up and coming


----------



## heusy_79

As I browse through the list of rated skaters for this years draft, as always I see a fair amount of Swedish d-men with good size who have already appeared at the higher levels. I'll just throw some names out here in hopes someone could provide some info in the form of scouting reports, rankings or predictions on draft placement. 

Jacob Cederholm
David Bernhardt
Jacob Moverare
William Pethrus
Hugo Danielsson
Marcus Ersson
Linus Nassen
Lucas Carlsson

I may be leaving someone out but I think those were all the first year eligible guys who caught my attention. As a Ducks fan I'm fairly certain we'll end up with at least one or two of them!


----------



## VictorLustig

heusy_79 said:


> As I browse through the list of rated skaters for this years draft, as always I see a fair amount of Swedish d-men with good size who have already appeared at the higher levels. I'll just throw some names out here in hopes someone could provide some info in the form of scouting reports, rankings or predictions on draft placement.
> 
> Jacob Cederholm
> David Bernhardt
> Jacob Moverare
> William Pethrus
> Hugo Danielsson
> Marcus Ersson
> Linus Nassen
> Lucas Carlsson
> 
> I may be leaving someone out but I think those were all the first year eligible guys who caught my attention. As a Ducks fan I'm fairly certain we'll end up with at least one or two of them!




I haven't seen much from any of these players except Cederholm, Moverare & NÃ¤ssÃ©n. Cederholm is the safest and by far the best prospect IMO, he plays a really strong defensive game but won't produce much offense. Moverare has slightly more upside and moves the puck better but I think he will be limited by his poor skating ability at higher levels. A lot of the things he does won't work in the SHL. NÃ¤ssÃ©n is a player I like, he can skate and move the puck but is more raw than the other two. He has a lot of tools to work with but must become stronger and do everything a little bit better.


----------



## ulvvf

heusy_79 said:


> As I browse through the list of rated skaters for this years draft, as always I see a fair amount of Swedish d-men with good size who have already appeared at the higher levels. I'll just throw some names out here in hopes someone could provide some info in the form of scouting reports, rankings or predictions on draft placement.
> 
> Jacob Cederholm
> David Bernhardt
> Jacob Moverare
> William Pethrus
> Hugo Danielsson
> Marcus Ersson
> Linus Nassen
> Lucas Carlsson
> 
> I may be leaving someone out but I think those were all the first year eligible guys who caught my attention. As a Ducks fan I'm fairly certain we'll end up with at least one or two of them!




I am a fan of Lucas Carlsson, very surprise he wasnt pick last year. Very good passer, play with a lot of pondus. Maybe not the best skater. But he has taking big steps forward this season and during the spring season he was probably brynÃ¤s best d-men in shl. He reminds little bit of Lindholm.


----------



## BarDownBobo

Could a Swedish poster give me some insight into how to pronounce this guy's name? Popped up while I was browsing through eliteprospects.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=180147


----------



## JimboA

BarDownMcBobo said:


> Could a Swedish poster give me some insight into how to pronounce this guy's name? Popped up while I was browsing through eliteprospects.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=180147




Did some research, and apparently he is the only one in Sweden with that name  Didn't surprise me it was a Basque name.


----------



## ulvvf

Anyone seen Daniel Muzito-Bagenda this season?


----------



## Very Stable Genius

Andreas Englund has signed with Ottawa


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

ulvvf said:


> Anyone seen Daniel Muzito-Bagenda this season?




Haven't seen him, but found it interesting that he was on the same team as Nylander.

Had a SPLENDID playoffs (10 points in 7 games), although his team is now out of the running.


----------



## Coffe

BarDownMcBobo said:


> Could a Swedish poster give me some insight into how to pronounce this guy's name? Popped up while I was browsing through eliteprospects.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=180147




Kind of like "Archive" but with a "ts" instead of "ve".


----------



## ulvvf

Chapin Landvogt said:


> Haven't seen him, but found it interesting that he was on the same team as Nylander.
> 
> Had a SPLENDID playoffs (10 points in 7 games), although his team is now out of the running.




Yeah, i really like his playstyle in superelit last season, reminded little bit of Subban.


----------



## OiledUp

ulvvf said:


> Yeah, i really like his playstyle in superelit last season, reminded little bit of Subban.




PK plays D, Muzito-Bagenda is a forward, I don't really see the resemblance. PK is also much more of a finesse player, Muzito-Bagenda is a bull.


----------



## ulvvf

OiledUp said:


> PK plays D, Muzito-Bagenda is a forward, I don't really see the resemblance. PK is also much more of a finesse player, Muzito-Bagenda is a bull.




I know about the position, their playstyle can still be similar. I would say that Bagenda last season was a finesse and unpredicatable player, and his moves reminded very much about subban. he didnt strike me as bull in modo? More the opposite, he could disapear for long periods. 
But I havnt seen him this year.


----------



## fredligh

ulvvf said:


> Yeah, i really like his playstyle in superelit last season, reminded little bit of Subban.




The only similarity is the skin color


----------



## ulvvf

fredligh said:


> The only similarity is the skin color




Maybe this season, not last season.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Bagenda reminds me of Joel Ward.


----------



## wings5

ulvvf said:


> Yeah, i really like his playstyle in superelit last season, reminded little bit of Subban.






TheFatOne said:


> Bagenda reminds me of Joel Ward.




Surely you guys are being sarcastic.


----------



## Trotzig

wings5 said:


> Surely you guys are being sarcastic.




I think ulvvf was referring to Malcolm Subban


----------



## 19 for president

How has Homer looked in the playoffs?


----------



## TLEHMANN

think forlsing makes team sweden for IIHF


----------



## Zaddy

Who would you guys compare Jesper Bratt to at the NHL level in terms of style?


----------



## fahad203

Zaddy Zads said:


> Who would you guys compare Jesper Bratt to at the NHL level in terms of style?




From the highlights I watch he kinda reminds me of Gustav Nyquist of the Red Wings


----------



## Stenen06

Zaddy Zads said:


> Who would you guys compare Jesper Bratt to at the NHL level in terms of style?




IÂ´m certainly no hockey expert, but as a fan of AIK(the team Bratt plays for) and Tampa, I would say he has a lot of similarities to Jonathan Drouin, on ice I should point out  They both are small speedy wingers with really nice technique and passing. And niether of them is much of a goalscorer.


----------



## helax

Oskar Lindblom has decided to play one more season in BrynÃ¤s, do you guys think he will become a NHL player, dose he have the skills do succeed?


----------



## helax

Joel Lassinantti is rumored to be heading over to NHL next season, he is undrafted, where do you guys think he will end up?


----------



## 1891

199991 said:


> How'd you rank and describe these 2016 swedish(or playing in Sweden) prospects:
> Carl Grundstrom
> Jacob Moverare
> Kristian Rubins
> Linus Lindstrom
> Jacob Cederholm
> Jonathan Dahlen




Dahlen is an interesting player ...Reading possibilities to score


----------



## 1891

Vancouver BC said:


> Joshua Berger who plays for Mora is an interesting kind of a talented player..I Watched him play against Leksand in the swedish J18 Elite League.He's got the Skating speed and I like the way he determine to go Right on the target...driving to the net.
> he has got the size (6.4.)
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=288325&forceweb=true
> 
> 
> He often choses to deliver the puck to his teammates and has playmaking ability byt also has A great quick release shooting ability and is that kind of A player who creates possibilities to score both for himself and for his teammates.He reminds me of a young Jevgeni Malkin in the way he plays hockey.




Joshua Berger and his brother Joseph Berger is rumoured to join FrÃ¶lunda HC next season.


----------



## wings5

Valeri Kamensky said:


> Joshua Berger and his brother Joseph Berger is rumoured to join FrÃ¶lunda HC next season.




First John Norman now Josh Berger, such English names.


----------



## 1891

wings5 said:


> First John Norman now Josh Berger, such English names.




There are a couple of Young swedish talented players with english names agree on that.
John Norman had a great season with SkellefteÃ¥,who has done a great job educating talents.

FrÃ¶lunda is ranked as a top developer of hockey talents. ... FrÃ¶lunda Gothenburg had many players from their academy picked in the 2014 NHL Entry draft.Interesting to see FrÃ¶lunda develop Joshua Berger from Mora IK and also Johan Lindholm from Modo who also will join FrÃ¶lunda acording to www.eliteprospects.com .

Berger and Lindholm will probably produce many points helping the team to win games during the 2016-2017 season.


----------



## VictorLustig

wings5 said:


> First John Norman now Josh Berger, such English names.




Norman is not a very uncommon name in Sweden. It originates from lots of places, including Scandinavia, according to Wikipedia. It's also pronounced very differently.


----------



## timlap

Huffman said:


> Norman is not a very uncommon name in Sweden. It originates from lots of places, including Scandinavia, according to Wikipedia. It's also pronounced very differently.




How's it pronounced?


----------



## gretskidoo

Huffman said:


> Norman is not a very uncommon name in Sweden. It originates from lots of places, including Scandinavia, according to Wikipedia. It's also pronounced very differently.




I'm pretty sure he was talking about John and Joshua, not the last names. At least I would hope so.

John is originally an English name but has been used in Sweden for centuries, being a fairly common name these days.


----------



## VictorLustig

timlap said:


> How's it pronounced?




Perhaps it's not a "very" different pronounciation but you can hear it at ~20s into this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGNZ8p9Ua5E


----------



## timlap

Huffman said:


> Perhaps it's not a "very" different pronounciation but you can hear it at ~20s into this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGNZ8p9Ua5E




Thank you. I was genuinely interested. And I would agree that it's different enough, and now that I hear it, it fits perfectly with Swedish pronunciation in general.

Watching that video reminds me how much I like watching Swedish movies, just to listen to the sounds of the language.


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Hi Swedish friends!

Is there somewhere I can watch games or highlights for J20 teams in the SuperElit league? Was wanting to look for Jacob Moverare and Linus Lindstrom but I can't find much. 

edit - I found LiveArena. Gonna pay the whole $12 for the month and see what's on there.


----------



## PuckPoise

KillEmAll83 said:


> Hi Swedish friends!
> 
> Is there somewhere I can watch games or highlights for J20 teams in the SuperElit league? Was wanting to look for Jacob Moverare and Linus Lindstrom but I can't find much.
> 
> edit - I found LiveArena. Gonna pay the whole $12 for the month and see what's on there.




Every game from the top J20 league and basically all the J18 and U16 top teams are available on sports.livearena.com


----------



## Vancouver BC

Valeri Kamensky said:


> There are a couple of Young swedish talented players with english names agree on that.
> John Norman had a great season with SkellefteÃ¥,who has done a great job educating talents.
> 
> FrÃ¶lunda is ranked as a top developer of hockey talents. ... FrÃ¶lunda Gothenburg had many players from their academy picked in the 2014 NHL Entry draft.Interesting to see FrÃ¶lunda develop Joshua Berger from Mora IK and also Johan Lindholm from Modo who also will join FrÃ¶lunda acording to www.eliteprospects.com .
> 
> Berger and Lindholm will probably produce many points helping the team to win games during the 2016-2017 season.




Thanks for the information.Just read about Johan Lindholm,Joshua Berger and Joseph Berger and That they will play for Frolunda.
I think that Johan Lindholm, Joshua Berger and Joseph Berger can help Frolunda to run for the swedish J20 Superelit championship title.
Johan Lindholm had a great season in Modo and Joshua Berger had a great season with Mora IK and dominated every shift in the swedish J18 elite league with his linemates Niklas Ornmarker and Gustav Willman Borwik during the last season.I watched them play A couple of games last season and they played an awesome game in Leksand with A Victory 3-2.I read earlier this week that Borwik will play for Lulea in the swedish j20 super elit series.

I have to write some words about Joseph Berger a defense player Born december 1999.He really is an interesting player.This juniorplayer got some awesome playmaking skills.He is making good decisions all the time on the ice and is awesome when he's got the puck.Looking smart on the ice and boy that guy can shoot.He plays with confidence and often finds smart decisions and is acting more mature than his age.Im not surprised that Frolunda wanted this junior player.
Just wondering if there is any internet site where you can read about transactions and rumours concerning the swedish j20 superelite junior league?.I Know about The elitprospect site but is there any other site.I'm curious about Skellefteas rooster for the season to come and of course of Djurgarden.Will they be able to defend their championship title even after the loss of the double Championship Coach Patrick KlÃ¼ft .Just wondering.


----------



## PuckPoise

Vancouver BC said:


> Thanks for the information.Just read about Johan Lindholm,Joshua Berger and Joseph Berger and That they will play for Frolunda.
> I think that Johan Lindholm, Joshua Berger and Joseph Berger can help Frolunda to run for the swedish J20 Superelit championship title.
> Johan Lindholm had a great season in Modo and Joshua Berger had a great season with Mora IK and dominated every shift in the swedish J18 elite league with his linemates Niklas Ornmarker and Gustav Willman Borwik during the last season.I watched them play A couple of games last season and they played an awesome game in Leksand with A Victory 3-2.I read earlier this week that Borwik will play for Lulea in the swedish j20 super elit series.
> 
> I have to write some words about Joseph Berger a defense player Born december 1999.He really is an interesting player.This juniorplayer got some awesome playmaking skills.He is making good decisions all the time on the ice and is awesome when he's got the puck.Looking smart on the ice and boy that guy can shoot.He plays with confidence and often finds smart decisions and is acting more mature than his age.Im not surprised that Frolunda wanted this junior player.
> Just wondering if there is any internet site where you can read about transactions and rumours concerning the swedish j20 superelite junior league?.I Know about The elitprospect site but is there any other site.I'm curious about Skellefteas rooster for the season to come and of course of Djurgarden.Will they be able to defend their championship title even after the loss of the double Championship Coach Patrick KlÃ¼ft .Just wondering.




There are threads in the Sweden section of this forum but mostly for younger players. Hockeymagasinet.com usually writes about transfers in J20 SupereElit but it's not as well-structured as EliteProspects where everything is after it's confirmed.


----------



## Zaddy

Started a WJC thread: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?p=119933035

Please help out building a potential roster.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

helax said:


> Joel Lassinantti is rumored to be heading over to NHL next season, he is undrafted, where do you guys think he will end up?




Lassinantti is really talented, but also very small (like 175cm?), I just don't see him play in the NHL


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=394724

Can anyone confirm the size measurements indicated here? Could Jesper Wallstedt be the next top Swedish goaltending prospect?

This kid has dominated the Selects tournaments and if he is 6-2 at 13 years old, look out...


----------



## teamx123*

95 crop looks really strong at the moment. Things may change though.


----------



## VictorLustig

teamx123 said:


> 95 crop looks really strong at the moment. Things may change though.




95? That's maybe the weakest age group we've had in the last 10 years IMO.


----------



## ulvvf

teamx123 said:


> 95 crop looks really strong at the moment. Things may change though.




Misspelling? What else execpt for Burakovsky is it from 95? One can maybe hope that De La Rose becomes a solid 4th line player. I agree with Huffman here, the weakest age group in a long time.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Anyone seen this kid? 

6'5 offensive defensman?

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274242


----------



## VictorLustig

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Anyone seen this kid?
> 
> 6'5 offensive defensman?
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274242




Jesus, that's one tall 15 year old. Never seen him play but a lot of times the big kids dominate mainly because of their size.


----------



## Zaddy

What are some under the radar 2017 draft prospects playing in J20 SuperElit this year? (Swedes, non-swedes, first-time eligibles or overagers, doesn't matter)


----------



## VictorLustig

Zaddy Zads said:


> What are some under the radar 2017 draft prospects playing in J20 SuperElit this year? (Swedes, non-swedes, first-time eligibles or overagers, doesn't matter)




Filip Westerlund (His numbers from last season doesn't stand out much but he looked extremely dynamic playing for the senior team this preseason)

Kalle Miketinac (Key player for the national team, not big but he's a very smart allround player)

Filip Svenningsson (One of the most gifted offensive players from Sweden. Good skater and vision, great hands)


----------



## helax

Marcus Ersson is good, if BrynÃ¤s suffers their usual injuries he could get some real ice time. 6.2 200 lbs mobile d that made 26 points in j20 last year playing just 34 games. He also played 16 shl games although with little ice time.


----------



## Zaddy

Huffman said:


> Filip Westerlund (His numbers from last season doesn't stand out much but he looked extremely dynamic playing for the senior team this preseason)
> 
> Kalle Miketinac (Key player for the national team, not big but he's a very smart allround player)
> 
> Filip Svenningsson (One of the most gifted offensive players from Sweden. Good skater and vision, great hands)




Thanks for the answer. I'll probably try and get a few viewings of FrÃ¶lunda J20 this season so it's good to know about some of their guys. They seem to have a talented team this year. What can you tell me about Joni Ikonen and Jesper Emanuelsson?


----------



## VictorLustig

Zaddy Zads said:


> Thanks for the answer. I'll probably try and get a few viewings of FrÃ¶lunda J20 this season so it's good to know about some of their guys. They seem to have a talented team this year. What can you tell me about Joni Ikonen and Jesper Emanuelsson?




Not a whole lot. They are both smalish skilled players with good quickness. Ikonen has stood out more than Emanuelsson in my viewings.

While watching FrÃ¶lunda I'd also keep an eye on Dahlin (2018) who I think is the most talented junior aged player in Sweden. He'll get a big role as their youngest player.


----------



## Willy Stylez

Huffman said:


> Not a whole lot. They are both smalish skilled players with good quickness. Ikonen has stood out more than Emanuelsson in my viewings.
> 
> While watching FrÃ¶lunda I'd also keep an eye on Dahlin (2018) who I think is the most talented junior aged player in Sweden. He'll get a big role as their youngest player.




Of the little i've seen of Dahlin, he looks amazing. Going to be fun following him closer this year.


----------



## Zaddy

Hmm. Is there nowhere to watch J20 games on livestream this season? Didn't LiveArena used to stream SuperElit games? I can't find anything about it on their website http://sports.livearena.com/User/Products

They have for Norway and Finland but not for Sweden? Has something changed? Is there somewhere else where I can watch it?

EDIT: Nevermind I think I found it.


----------



## ChadS

Zaddy Zads said:


> Hmm. Is there nowhere to watch J20 games on livestream this season? Didn't LiveArena used to stream SuperElit games? I can't find anything about it on their website http://sports.livearena.com/User/Products
> 
> They have for Norway and Finland but not for Sweden? Has something changed? Is there somewhere else where I can watch it?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind I think I found it.




They moved swedish hockey to its own site for some reason: https://svenskhockey.play.livearena.com/


----------



## Zaddy

Man these livearena streams are the worst. Choppy as hell and sometimes doesn't even load. Expected more out of this service.

EDIT: Seems to work slightly better in Firefox, but still having some issues.


----------



## Zaddy

Kalle Miketinac scored a hat-trick to propel FrÃ¶lunda to a 3-2 win over SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje in todays game. 4 points in 3 games for him so far.

Lukas Elvenes was credited with an assist in each of the games in the double-header against MalmÃ¶ this weekend. He's up to 5 points in 3 games.

Timothy Liljegren went scoreless today but had 2 PP goals against FrÃ¶lunda on wednesday. 2 points in 2 games for him.


----------



## VictorLustig

Zaddy Zads said:


> Man these livearena streams are the worst. Choppy as hell and sometimes doesn't even load. Expected more out of this service.
> 
> EDIT: Seems to work slightly better in Firefox, but still having some issues.




The new site is terrible.


----------



## Zaddy

After having watched a couple of BrynÃ¤s games I have to say I quite like Jesper Boqvist. I think I'd have him tied with Lias Andersson as the 2nd best swede in the 2017 draft at this point. I'd probably rank it something like this:

1. Liljegren
2. Boqvist/Andersson
4. Davidsson
5. Pettersson
6. Elvenes

With Elvenes having a good chance of overtaking Davidsson and Pettersson. 

I know some of you guys in here have way bigger sample sizes on these kids than I do so I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts and what you think seperate these guys.


----------



## VictorLustig

Zaddy Zads said:


> After having watched a couple of BrynÃ¤s games I have to say I quite like Jesper Boqvist. I think I'd have him tied with Lias Andersson as the 2nd best swede in the 2017 draft at this point. I'd probably rank it something like this:
> 
> 1. Liljegren
> 2. Boqvist/Andersson
> 4. Davidsson
> 5. Pettersson
> 6. Elvenes
> 
> With Elvenes having a good chance of overtaking Davidsson and Pettersson.
> 
> I know some of you guys in here have way bigger sample sizes on these kids than I do so I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts and what you think seperate these guys.




I think you have the right guys on that list. Would probably throw Sebastian Walfridsson in there and perhaps have Boqvist a little lower, haven't seen him play this season though.


----------



## Zaddy

Huffman said:


> I think you have the right guys on that list. Would probably throw Sebastian Walfridsson in there and perhaps have Boqvist a little lower, haven't seen him play this season though.




Feels like a pretty good draft for Sweden this year. Behind those guys there's still BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m, Hedberg, Hugg, Tilander, Miketinac, Eriksson Ek and more. Seems a lot better than last year anyway.

August Berg might be a guy to keep an eye on. Strong start to the season for him with 3 goals and 5 points in 4 games. Right-handed D with a very good shot from the point. Lacks size and needs work in the defensive zone though, but he could possibly be a late round pick.


----------



## Baemon Severson*

Bratt with 3 pts in 3 games for AIK


----------



## ulvvf

Anyone seen Adam EdstrÃ¶m? 15 years, 2019 draft player, huge 195 cm / 6'5" , 88 kg / 194 lbs. Has had a pretty good start in superelit, 2p in 4 games.


----------



## Talisman

Huffman said:


> Filip Westerlund (His numbers from last season doesn't stand out much but he looked extremely dynamic playing for the senior team this preseason)
> 
> Kalle Miketinac (Key player for the national team, not big but he's a very smart allround player)
> 
> Filip Svenningsson (One of the most gifted offensive players from Sweden. Good skater and vision, great hands)




i watch in youtube footage about Filip swenningson and reminds me of Foppa!!. played the same number 21....


----------



## Zaddy

Anyone seen Emil BemstrÃ¶m play? Tied for second in SuperElit scoring with 10 goals and 16 points in 10 games. Best among all draft eligibles. What's his game like?


----------



## Harry Kakalovich

How are Linus Nassen and Felix Sandstrom looking?


----------



## LeafChief

Can the Swedish posters provide an update on Carl Grundstrom?


----------



## Appleyard

Harry Kakalovich said:


> How are Linus Nassen and Felix Sandstrom looking?




Sandstrom has been solid. Let in 2 softies in first 3 games but played really well last game in 4-2 win.

His pre-season was absurd actually... .938sv% over 4 games.

For a goalie his age he is very impressive. Was last year too.

What makes me impressed most and makes me thing he can be top-end goalie is the mental side of the game... his body language is always great and he does not seem to get shaken by bad goals/bad play from D.


----------



## hallonskal

You guys better watch out for Isac LundestrÃ¶m, the kid is going to be amazing.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Ferros said:


> You guys better watch out for Isac LundestrÃ¶m, the kid is going to be amazing.




His playing-style reminds me of BrunnstrÃ¶m.


----------



## icing

Yesterday Adam Ginning could have been the first swede born this side of the millenium to play in SHL.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=281968

Unfortunately his team play like crap and it wasnt the right game to make a debute and he was not given any ice time. Solid allround defender with some size. Has played forward so he has got some nice offensive instincts.

He will probably get som ice time today instead but a couple of ours ago he was beatan as the first player born 2000 to play in SHL by the super prospect Rasmus Dahlin. 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=310545


----------



## IAGTTAYM

Ferros said:


> You guys better watch out for Isac LundestrÃ¶m, the kid is going to be amazing.




Scored his first goal in SHL today:


----------



## hallonskal

IAGTTAYM said:


> Scored his first goal in SHL today:





It was just a matter of time, he has been amazing so far! He is only 16 years old, and he is doing stuff on the ice that a lot of SHL-players can't do after 15 years in the league.


----------



## Eye of Ra

Ferros said:


> It was just a matter of time, he has been amazing so far! He is only 16 years old, and he is doing stuff on the ice that a lot of SHL-players can't do after 15 years in the league.




A man for the World Juniors?


----------



## VictorLustig

TheFatOne said:


> A man for the World Juniors?




Nah.


----------



## hallonskal

TheFatOne said:


> A man for the World Juniors?




To be honest, I think he *could*, maybe, take a spot, if he is given the chance - he is that good. If he can do this well against men in SHL, some days he is one of the best players on the ice, then why shouldn't he be able to do the same against other junior players? Even if they are quite a lot older than he is. 

The issue is that he will just have turned 17 years old when the World Juniors start, I don't know if they will give a player that young the chance. He isn't the type of player that you give a role on the 4th line, he should be a leading player if you want to get the most out of him, and Sweden have lots of good players for those roles, that are 3 to almost 4 years older than Isac is. 

Next year I would assume that he got a good chance for the WJCs though, at least if he continues to play like this. But this year already? My guess is that they will pick other players ahead of him. We have some really good junior players that are quite a few years older than Isac is, so it wouldn't be strange if they are picked ahead of him.


----------



## Foppa

LundestrÃ¶m and Wernblom the top 2018 forward prospects at this point? Obviously too early too make firm judgements but Wernblom is the only U17 regular in Allsvenskan and LundestrÃ¶m is the youngest regular in the SHL it appears.

Also - is Westerlund raising his stock to challenge as the top 2017 defender outside Liljegren? Youngest starting defender in the SHL - is he up there with Walfridsson and Brannstrom? Less stats but the other two are still in U20, although Brannstrom is killing is at over a PPG.


----------



## VictorLustig

Foppa said:


> LundestrÃ¶m and Wernblom the top 2018 forward prospects at this point? Obviously too early too make firm judgements but Wernblom is the only U17 regular in Allsvenskan and LundestrÃ¶m is the youngest regular in the SHL it appears.
> 
> Also - is Westerlund raising his stock to challenge as the top 2017 defender outside Liljegren? Youngest starting defender in the SHL - is he up there with Walfridsson and Brannstrom? Less stats but the other two are still in U20, although Brannstrom is killing is at over a PPG.




There's no real super forward prospect for 2018 as I see it. Wernblom has excellent goal scoring instincts and great attitude but he looks really, really small out there. LundestrÃ¶m is a great skater with excellent balance but lacks some hands and creativity and his finishing skills are almost non existent (even though he did score a nice goal yesterday).

Wouldn't be surprised at all to see players like Jacob Olofsson and Filip HÃ¥llander, both TimrÃ¥, emerge as the top forwards from Sweden for the 2018 draft. There are others as well.


----------



## Slimmy

Foppa said:


> LundestrÃ¶m and Wernblom the top 2018 forward prospects at this point? Obviously too early too make firm judgements but Wernblom is the only U17 regular in Allsvenskan and LundestrÃ¶m is the youngest regular in the SHL it appears.
> 
> Also - is Westerlund raising his stock to challenge as the top 2017 defender outside Liljegren? Youngest starting defender in the SHL - is he up there with Walfridsson and Brannstrom? Less stats but the other two are still in U20, although Brannstrom is killing is at over a PPG.




Westerlund is the real deal. Im a believer after todays game.


----------



## Zaddy

Slimmy said:


> Westerlund is the real deal. Im a believer after todays game.




Interesting. I've watched him a couple of times in SuperElit and I didn't see anything special there. Seems to have good hockey IQ though. Maybe a guy that does better in a more organized SHL game than in juniors, but from my viewings I would hardly call him a top prospect. Didn't stand out whatsoever in SuperElit anyway.


----------



## Slimmy

Zaddy Zads said:


> Interesting. I've watched him a couple of times in SuperElit and I didn't see anything special there. Seems to have good hockey IQ though. Maybe a guy that does better in a more organized SHL game than in juniors, but from my viewings I would hardly call him a top prospect. Didn't stand out whatsoever in SuperElit anyway.




He got tons of ice time against MalmÃ¶ and hard minutes at that. He must have played 2:30 mins in boxplay on that 5 min major alone. Good positioning, calm under pressure and a pretty good outlet pass. Saw him block a few shots as well. Only glaring mistake I saw him make was in his own end, wasn't under pressure, trying to find a guy in transition but dishes it to a MalmÃ¶ forward. He redeemed himself pretty well right after.

EDIT: It's not like he wasn't tested either. MalmÃ¶ put a lot of pressure on FrÃ¶lundas D and finished their checks. Westerlund got his fair share but shook it off and seemed only to get better after each hit, battling hard along the boards.
I like this kid. A lot.


----------



## hallonskal

Huffman said:


> There's no real super forward prospect for 2018 as I see it. Wernblom has excellent goal scoring instincts and great attitude but he looks really, really small out there. LundestrÃ¶m is a great skater with excellent balance but lacks some hands and creativity and his finishing skills are almost non existent (even though he did score a nice goal yesterday).
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised at all to see players like Jacob Olofsson and Filip HÃ¥llander, both TimrÃ¥, emerge as the top forwards from Sweden for the 2018 draft. There are others as well.




LundestrÃ¶m lacks hands and creativity? Sorry, but this couldn't be more wrong. LundestrÃ¶m is probably the most creative player on his team at the moment, I'd say he is one of the more creative and exciting players in the SHL so far this season, and his stick handling and passing is excellent for his age. At least from what he has shown us in SHL.

He also got 3 goals in 4 games in J20 SuperElit, as a 16 year old, so I wouldn't say that his "finishing skills are almost non existent". One of those goals was amazing, I should try to find the clip of it.

What he lacks is mainly size, which can be obvious at times, since he is playing against fullgrown men, and sometimes he makes too complicated plays with the puck. His defense isn't that great either, he can, sometimes, have issues with his positioning while defending. 

I don't really know where you got your information? It seem to be completely off.

He also got a really nice assist in todays game, he pretty much did everything by himself to set up the goal.


----------



## fredligh

2018 looks great. Dahlin, Wernblom, Bokvist and LundestrÃ¶m looks real promising, but let's not get carried away like the finns and start calling them "90 points with selke defense" "Better than Sundin" etc.


----------



## VictorLustig

Ferros said:


> LundestrÃ¶m lacks hands and creativity? Sorry, but this couldn't be more wrong. LundestrÃ¶m is probably the most creative player on his team at the moment, I'd say he is one of the more creative and exciting players in the SHL so far this season, and his stick handling and passing is excellent for his age. At least from what he has shown us in SHL.
> 
> He also got 3 goals in 4 games in J20 SuperElit, as a 16 year old, so I wouldn't say that his "finishing skills are almost non existent". One of those goals was amazing, I should try to find the clip of it.
> 
> What he lacks is mainly size, which can be obvious at times, since he is playing against fullgrown men, and sometimes he makes too complicated plays with the puck. His defense isn't that great either, he can, sometimes, have issues with his positioning while defending.
> 
> I don't really know where you got your information? It seem to be completely off.
> 
> He also got a really nice assist in todays game, he pretty much did everything by himself to set up the goal.




Haven't seen LundestrÃ¶m play in the SHL but he must have changed completely from when he played J20 and the Hlinka tournament then. The assist he had against Ã–rebro is exactly what I'm talking about, either he just throws the puck infront of the net like he did there or he ends up in the corner where he loses it. A high end player like Kuznetsov, who also loves that play, knows who he's passing to. 

I'm sure LundestrÃ¶m stands out at times in the SHL and that's great for a player his age but the high end offense isn't quite there and perhaps that becomes more obvious when he's up against his peers.


----------



## ulvvf

fredligh said:


> 2018 looks great. Dahlin, Wernblom, Bokvist and LundestrÃ¶m looks real promising, but let's not get carried away like the finns and start calling them "90 points with selke defense" "Better than Sundin" etc.




Other then Dahlin, I would say 2017 looks a lot better at this point. I do not see any forwards at Elias Pettersson or Lias Andersson level. Dahlin is maybe the best among them all, but after that I think 2017 wins pretty easily at this point. I espically want forwards, since we already have plenty of young elite d-men. 

Finns are not that bad, canadians stand in their own league when it comes to hyping players way above proportions.


----------



## ulvvf

Huffman said:


> Haven't seen LundestrÃ¶m play in the SHL but he must have changed completely from when he played J20 and the Hlinka tournament then. The assist he had against Ã–rebro is exactly what I'm talking about, *either he just throws the puck infront of the net like he did there* or he ends up in the corner where he loses it. A high end player like Kuznetsov, who also loves that play,* knows who he's passing to*.
> 
> I'm sure LundestrÃ¶m stands out at times in the SHL and that's great for a player his age but the high end offense isn't quite there and perhaps that becomes more obvious when he's up against his peers.




The one that pick up the pass was maybe not the one he meant the pass for, but he didnt just throw it in there, he know what he did and it was very close that the one he meant the pass for did get it. It was a nice play.

We will see what happens. in superelit he was not dominant, but a lot of things can happen fast in this age. I havnt join the LundestrÃ¶m hype train yet, but we will see how he progress.


----------



## hallonskal

Huffman said:


> Haven't seen LundestrÃ¶m play in the SHL but he must have changed completely from when he played J20 and the Hlinka tournament then. The assist he had against Ã–rebro is exactly what I'm talking about, either he just throws the puck infront of the net like he did there or he ends up in the corner where he loses it. A high end player like Kuznetsov, who also loves that play, knows who he's passing to.
> 
> I'm sure LundestrÃ¶m stands out at times in the SHL and that's great for a player his age but the high end offense isn't quite there and perhaps that becomes more obvious when he's up against his peers.




It's quite obvious that it is a good play, and not him taking a big chance/just throwing the puck in there, take a look again. Look at LundestrÃ¶ms head just before the pass, he is looking to see who he can pass the puck to, infront of the net. The pass is to Harju, who just touches the puck a bit but it slips off his stick before Mikkelson gets the puck and scores.

You also have to remember that the kid is only 16 years old, he is a late -99, he was the second youngest player to EVER play in the SHL/Elitserien (the youngest in the last +20 years) last year. He was one of only two forwards born -99 on the WJC-18 last year, and the other -99 (Rickard Hugg) is almost a year older than he is. He scored at a 0.5PPG rate in J20, as a 15 year old. And at a 1PPG rate as a 14 year old, against 18 year old players. I don't get how you can say that "his finishing skills are non existent" based on that.

I'm not saying that LundestrÃ¶m is the next Peter Forsberg, like one of his coaches hinted, the only thing I'm saying that I don't understand how anyone who watches him play can't be impressed by him.

To be able to generate as much offense as he does in SHL, at his age, is surely extremely impressive, at least in my opinion. And he still got more than 1Â½ more seasons to improve before the draft. I'm sure he will be considered to be a top notch prospect by that time.


----------



## ulvvf

Ferros said:


> It's quite obvious that it is a good play, and not him taking a big chance/just throwing the puck in there, take a look again. Look at LundestrÃ¶ms head just before the pass, he is looking to see who he can pass the puck to, infront of the net. The pass is to Harju, who just touches the puck a bit but it slips off his stick before Mikkelson gets the puck and scores.
> 
> You also have to remember that the kid is only 16 years old, he is a late -99, he was the second youngest player to EVER play in the SHL/Elitserien (the youngest in the last +20 years) last year. He was one of only two forwards born -99 on the WJC-18 last year, and the other -99 (Rickard Hugg) is almost a year older than he is. He scored at a 0.5PPG rate in J20, as a 15 year old. And at a 1PPG rate as a 14 year old, against 18 year old players. I don't get how you can say that "his finishing skills are non existent" based on that.
> 
> I'm not saying that LundestrÃ¶m is the next Peter Forsberg, like one of his coaches hinted, the only thing I'm saying that I don't understand how anyone who watches him play can't be impressed by him.
> 
> To be able to generate as much offense as he does in SHL, at his age, is surely extremely impressive, at least in my opinion. And he still got more than 1Â½ more seasons to improve before the draft. I'm sure he will be considered to be a top notch prospect by that time.




Compare to other top prospect his preformance at junior level is nothing to special. But sure shl is much more interesting if you manage to be a impact player there.


----------



## PostFriend

HaleyDestroyedNurse said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=394724
> 
> Can anyone confirm the size measurements indicated here? Could Jesper Wallstedt be the next top Swedish goaltending prospect?
> 
> This kid has dominated the Selects tournaments and if he is 6-2 at 13 years old, look out...




I can confirm that Jesper Wallstedt is 6'2. He has a really good size.


----------



## Zaddy

What's the word on Albin Grewe? 8 goals and 11 points in 5 games in TV-Pucken, already playing and producing well in J18 Elit with 12 points in 8 games. Good size at 6'0, 176 lbs. Could he be a top prospect for 2019?

Also interested in Noel Gunler, Oscar Bjerselius, Isac Andersson and and Lucas Raymond. Anyone seen them play?


----------



## joshyhockey26

Random question for you all who are able to watch Jr hockey in Sweden. Anyone seen Nikolaj Krag Christensen play? 2016 7th round pick by the Blues. Currently on the RÃ¶gle Bk j20 team.


----------



## Zaddy

joshyedge said:


> Random question for you all who are able to watch Jr hockey in Sweden. Anyone seen Nikolaj Krag Christensen play? 2016 7th round pick by the Blues. Currently on the RÃ¶gle Bk j20 team.




Yes, I've watched him a lot. I really don't think he is anything special as a prospect. He is getting 1st line minutes but hasn't produced much. I would say RÃ¶gle has 2 good players this year and Krag-Christensen is not one of them.


----------



## AustonsNostrils

How's Asplund looking this season?


----------



## joshyhockey26

Zaddy Zads said:


> Yes, I've watched him a lot. I really don't think he is anything special as a prospect. He is getting 1st line minutes but hasn't produced much. I would say RÃ¶gle has 2 good players this year and Krag-Christensen is not one of them.



He had a nice camp here over the summer and hadn't seen him play since then. Shame the transition to the Swedish leagues hasn't panned out for him


----------



## Hammer Slammer

I put a few videos together of the 5 Nations tournament



^Check out the crazy OT goal



Nice goal/assist from Elvenes. Also a really nice looking wrist shot from Linus Andersson.



I am contemplating putting together highlight packages of some of the top scorers in TV-Pucken as well. I'll let you all know if I do.

Actually, maybe I could use some help. I'm not able to find video of some of the final games (looking for Stockholm Nord right now). Anyone know where I can find these? Not on LiveArena and google searches found nothing.

http://stats.swehockey.se/Game/Events/304046
http://stats.swehockey.se/Game/Events/304049
http://stats.swehockey.se/Game/Events/304052


----------



## Zaddy

Filip Sveningsson had a pretty good game yesterday. 4 goals and 1 assist against a RÃ¶gle team with Liljegren, Elvenes and From.

Feels like a guy who could go anywhere from 4th round to 7th round, although if he keeps producing maybe he'll get picked higher.


----------



## Burrowsaurus

Who is this Rasmus Dahlin kid.


----------



## Vinegar Strokes

Can anyone provide an update on Marcus Pettersson? I see the offensive numbers aren't there this season (at all). Though he's gathered about as many penalty minutes this season, as the previous 4 combined. Curious what that's about!


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Biancosaurus said:


> Who is this Rasmus Dahlin kid.




The next big thing...

16-years old. Dman. Playing in the SHL in recent weeks. Wowing crowds with plenty of moves and the guts to pull 'em. Has thrown a few nice checks as well, including a hip check that would have made Kronwall smile.


----------



## JimboA

Biancosaurus said:


> Who is this Rasmus Dahlin kid.



I've only seen him at the Hlinka Memorial in August and a few SHL games, and I'm not a scout, but I can't seem to find any weaknesses in his game.
Someone can fill me in on his defensive game as I haven't seen enough of it, but from the small sample size he looks like a really smart player. This will give you a hint:


----------



## Prntscrn

Vinegar Strokes said:


> Can anyone provide an update on Marcus Pettersson? I see the offensive numbers aren't there this season (at all). Though he's gathered about as many penalty minutes this season, as the previous 4 combined. Curious what that's about!




He was sent of his last game because of this elbow on Juuso Ikonen. Added quite a few minutes

https://www.facebook.com/cmorehockey/videos/1231678026889490/


----------



## Vinegar Strokes

Glory said:


> He was sent of his last game because of this elbow on Juuso Ikonen. Added quite a few minutes
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cmorehockey/videos/1231678026889490/




Thank you for that. Can you add any insight to how he's playing this season?


----------



## Prntscrn

Vinegar Strokes said:


> Thank you for that. Can you add any insight to how he's playing this season?




I don't follow SkellefteÃ¥ so unfortunately not. But from my understanding supporters of SkellfteÃ¥ seem to think he's been kind of a let down so far. But I don't think he's the only one, to see SkellfteÃ¥ this far down in the league is unusual.


----------



## Ebbisen

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=262145

Why no talk of Filip Westerlund, i feel he is really underrated as a prospect. From what i have seen he has been good with FrÃ¶lunda


----------



## Slimmy

Ebbisen said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=262145
> 
> Why no talk of Filip Westerlund, i feel he is really underrated as a prospect. From what i have seen he has been good with FrÃ¶lunda




Scroll back one page.


----------



## Petri1981

How is the swedish junior system producing only high end D-men? Where are the star forwards?


----------



## Appleyard

Petri1981 said:


> How is the swedish junior system producing only high end D-men? Where are the star forwards?




This years forward group is pretty good IMO.

Pettersson, Andersson, Davidsson, Boqvist, Hugg, Elvenes, BemstrÃ¶m and Sveningsson all have top 6 level potential I think.

And Wernblom in 2018 could be a very, very good player.

Also Willie Nylander could easily devlop into a 70+ point player.


----------



## Nordic*

Appleyard said:


> This years forward group is pretty good IMO.
> 
> Pettersson, Andersson, Davidsson, Boqvist, Hugg, Elvenes, BemstrÃ¶m and Sveningsson all have top 6 level potential I think.
> 
> And Wernblom in 2018 could be a very, very good playerv.
> 
> Also Willie Nylander could easily devlop into a 70+ point player.




"Top-6" players in the NHL are third-liners, at best, in the Olympics.

Sweden produces those kinds of players in massive numbers, but lack the real elite forwards.

We have only had one in the past 10 years, if you exclude the then ageing/over-the-hill stars of the past, like Forsberg and Alfie. That's BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m. The Sedins is a weird story. They were mainly great due to playing together, but individually they were never as good as Forsberg, Sundin or Alfie.

Zibanejad, Landeskog, Forsberg jr, Rakell etc. are not the superstars we wished they'd become.

I doubt we will see any Swedish forward currently between the ages 21-28 EVER reach point per game over the span of a season.

As for the younger ones, Willie has an outside chance, but wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Captain Dave Poulin

I lived in Sweden from 2000-03 and I could have sworn that everyone referred to "Skelleftea AIK" as just "AIK" - is that crazy? I am sure they call the football team "AIK" but my memory is so poor that I can't be sure of anything.


----------



## KRM

Captain Dave Poulin said:


> I lived in Sweden from 2000-03 and I could have sworn that everyone referred to "Skelleftea AIK" as just "AIK" - is that crazy? I am sure they call the football team "AIK" but my memory is so poor that I can't be sure of anything.




The SkellefteÃ¥ fans usually refer to them as just AIK, no one else does that. To everyone else AIK is the football and hockey team from Stockholm.


----------



## Captain Dave Poulin

KRM said:


> The SkellefteÃ¥ fans usually refer to them as just AIK, no one else does that. To everyone else AIK is the football and hockey team from Stockholm.




Ah, right, that's how it is. Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## ulvvf

Cogsbreakaway said:


> "Top-6" players in the NHL are third-liners, at best, in the Olympics.
> 
> Sweden produces those kinds of players in massive numbers, but lack the real elite forwards.
> 
> We have only had one in the past 10 years, if you exclude the then ageing/over-the-hill stars of the past, like Forsberg and Alfie. That's BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m. The Sedins is a weird story. They were mainly great due to playing together, but individually they were never as good as Forsberg, Sundin or Alfie.
> 
> Zibanejad, Landeskog, Forsberg jr, Rakell etc. are not the superstars we wished they'd become.
> 
> *I doubt we will see any Swedish forward currently between the ages 21-28 EVER reach point per game over the span of a season.*
> 
> As for the younger ones, Willie has an outside chance, but wouldn't bet on it.





Wennberg is dancing around 1ppg and is 1th line center in NHL best team. He has a pretty good chance.


----------



## Nordic*

ulvvf said:


> Wennberg is dancing around 1ppg and is 1th line center in NHL best team. He has a pretty good chance.




I have a hard time seeing Wennberg ever being viewed a top-10 center in the NHL.

He is currently on pace for like 65-70 points.

Really good, but not elite.


----------



## ulvvf

Cogsbreakaway said:


> I have a hard time seeing Wennberg ever being viewed a top-10 center in the NHL.
> 
> He is currently on pace for like 65-70 points.
> 
> Really good, but not elite.




He is on pace for 77p

Who cares how he is viewed, the media hype is extremly baised towards canadians anyway, if he keep this up he is a top 10 center no matter how he is viewed, but that is if he keep this up.


----------



## TheTwelfth

Cogsbreakaway said:


> "Top-6" players in the NHL are third-liners, at best, in the Olympics.
> 
> Sweden produces those kinds of players in massive numbers, but lack the real elite forwards.
> 
> We have only had one in the past 10 years, if you exclude the then ageing/over-the-hill stars of the past, like Forsberg and Alfie. That's BÃ¤ckstrÃ¶m. *The Sedins is a weird story. They were mainly great due to playing together, but individually they were never as good as Forsberg, Sundin or Alfie.*




Daniel missed 19 games in 09/10. Henrik went on to win the Art Ross and Hart...


----------



## felixpettersson

TheTwelfth said:


> Daniel missed 19 games in 09/10. Henrik went on to win the Art Ross and Hart...




Exactly my thoughts


----------



## BonAppleTea

Do we have any up and coming young potential star forwards? It seems like we are producing star defensemen at a very much higher pace than forwards at this point


----------



## VictorLustig

MrJE said:


> Do we have any up and coming young potential star forwards? It seems like we are producing star defensemen at a very much higher pace than forwards at this point




As of now, no. The 99 and especially the 00 forward group have some depth, but no forward stands out a lot. The 01 group looks really weak to me but I haven't seen all top players. Some 02 forwards have put up ridiculous numbers but it's way to early to say if they are going to be good players.


----------



## ulvvf

MrJE said:


> Do we have any up and coming young potential star forwards? It seems like we are producing star defensemen at a very much higher pace than forwards at this point




What player has break out to become a star this season in NHL? It is a forward (Wennberg)

What is young? Are we talking about players that hasnt play any senior game at decent high level yet? Then probably Gunler and Holtz stands out. 

I know many are very high on wernblom, and he is fun to watch but his numbers should be better, not because that they are bad but people compare him with Forsberg in talent and not just playstyle, and I do not think he is that good, plus he has size issues. I think it is easy to be charmed by his playstyle.


----------



## Appleyard

Anyone watching Karlskoga on a regular basis this season?

Only really caught them when playing Modo + one or two random games here and there... but:

Victor Ejdsell is terrifying.

He has allllllllways had potential but has seemingly started to find it this year. 

I saw some of him watching DahlÃ©n last season and at times he really flashed his talent. The limited games I have seen he gets free so much and gets a lot of shots on goal. Is also a PP monster, runs it from right half-boards and dishes passes every-where... then crashes net when needed. And just a terrifyingly big man with very nice hands.

Ejdsell is a bit of a 'clumsy' looking skater at times... but he is not slow in a straight line, and shows some decent edge-work too.

I mean, he just takes over games with both skill and his humongous size, not scared to throw weight around. Not bad defensively either. Works hard and has a really nice stick.


Carl Persson seems to have become one of best two-way guys in Allsvenskan overnight as well... looks a good PKer and is putting up points in not exactly expansive minutes. Good first few steps but does not seem to have the top end speed. Really quick release on his snapshot and wrister.


Surely NHL teams are looking at these guys? Both June '95 born guys who are looking better from what I have seen in the Allsvenskan than a lot of guys signed to NHL deals over last 5 years from the league.


----------



## hallonskal

Isac LundestrÃ¶m scored a real beauty today against SkellefteÃ¥ in SHL, I see why his coach said he looks like a young Foppa.. 

https://twitter.com/cmoresport/status/819638575633289216


----------



## felixpettersson

Ferros said:


> Isac LundestrÃ¶m scored a real beauty today against SkellefteÃ¥ in SHL, I see why his coach said he looks like a young Foppa..
> 
> https://twitter.com/cmoresport/status/819638575633289216




Saw the goal and went here to post it myself hehe


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Anyone have an idea where I can find this game? It is not on LiveArena and I don't know where else to search. Thanks!
http://stats.swehockey.se/Game/Events/303470

Joni Ikonen scores and assists, and scores two shootout goals
Lukas Elvenes scores and also has a shootout goal
Timothy Liljegren scores twice


----------



## Zaddy

KillEmAll83 said:


> Anyone have an idea where I can find this game? It is not on LiveArena and I don't know where else to search. Thanks!
> http://stats.swehockey.se/Game/Events/303470
> 
> Joni Ikonen scores and assists, and scores two shootout goals
> Lukas Elvenes scores and also has a shootout goal
> Timothy Liljegren scores twice




I don't think you can access it. It was supposed to be broadcasted on LiveArena but they probably had some issue which lead to it not being broadcasted or recorded at all. LiveArena wasn't working very well in the beginning of the season.


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Zaddy Zads said:


> I don't think you can access it. It was supposed to be broadcasted on LiveArena but they probably had some issue which lead to it not being broadcasted or recorded at all. LiveArena wasn't working very well in the beginning of the season.




Thanks! Bit of a bummer, lots of good stuff in that game.


----------



## icing

Just read about this guy. 14 years old and crushing the top J18 league (players up to 18 years). 

Alexander Holtz
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=344808

Sick numbers for a 14 year old boy!

The most significant stats are from the tougher and more competetive J18 *Allsvenskan*. As a comparison the Nylander brothers had just above a ppg average in the same league....when they where a year older....and that was pretty awsome.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Any info on Nils HÃ¶glander? Born 00, pretty good stats in Allsvenskan for a 16 year old, to say the least. Small though.


----------



## wings5

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Any info on Nils HÃ¶glander? Born 00, pretty good stats in Allsvenskan for a 16 year old, to say the least. Small though.




Saw him at the u17s in November and he looked great, was very surprised he didn't put up any points in the tournament , but he created alot of offense. Goes to show you can't just look at stats. Interesting he is playing more in Allsvenskan than in Superelit, not often a player goes essentially from J18 Elit to Allsvenskan.


----------



## ulvvf

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Any info on Nils HÃ¶glander? Born 00, pretty good stats in Allsvenskan for a 16 year old, to say the least. Small though.




Yeah remarkable good stats for a 2019 draft player. Energetic and pretty skillfull. To bad that he is small, but hopefully he will grow little bit at least, he still young so hopefully he hasnt stop growing. To bad he wasnt born like 2 weeks later, then he could have been use for the 01 national team.

Both westerlund and HÃ¶glander has had little weird seasons, you can easily see that they are very skillfull when they play against men, but they havnt produce much in the junior league, they have actually impresse more in the senior league. That is also what worries me little bit, because it is easy to be trick by a fun energetic player that happen to score some points with a small sample size.


----------



## Appleyard

Carl Wassenius is someone I am keeping eye on for the late rounds of the draft.

Anyone know what is up with his 'development path' at AIK?

Was good enough in J18 last year at 16 to be full-time J20 this year.

But instead they left him to dominate J18 to an unreal degree (basically scoring 3 PPG!) and then have had him up in J20 sporadically... and he has been close to PPG there at 17 in limited games!

Not playing in the FortsÃ¤ttningsseriens for them despite having made Allsvenskan debut... back in J18 seemingly.

Only a few days off being 2018 draft eligible too.


----------



## ulvvf

Appleyard said:


> Carl Wassenius is someone I am keeping eye on for the late rounds of the draft.
> 
> Anyone know what is up with his 'development path' at AIK?
> 
> Was good enough in J18 last year at 16 to be full-time J20 this year.
> 
> But instead they left him to dominate J18 to an unreal degree (basically scoring 3 PPG!) and then have had him up in J20 sporadically... and he has been close to PPG there at 17 in limited games!
> 
> Not playing in the FortsÃ¤ttningsseriens for them despite having made Allsvenskan debut... back in J18 seemingly.
> 
> Only a few days off being 2018 draft eligible too.




Is he not a 2018 draft player? Do not 99s have be born before 15sep to be eligable for this draft? He is born in october.


----------



## Appleyard

ulvvf said:


> Is he not a 2018 draft player? Do not 99s have be born before 15sep to be eligable for this draft? He is born in october.




True!

I though he was September 6th for some reason... not October 6th!

Will be interesting to watch what he does over next year. Imagine he makes Sweden u18 debut pretty soon.


----------



## Lexus

2 nice goals by Dahlen today.


----------



## VictorLustig

Lexus said:


> 2 nice goals by Dahlen today.





Pettersson assisted on both, was only credited for the second one...


----------



## VictorLustig

icing said:


> Just read about this guy. 14 years old and crushing the top J18 league (players up to 18 years).
> 
> Alexander Holtz
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=344808
> 
> Sick numbers for a 14 year old boy!
> 
> The most significant stats are from the tougher and more competetive J18 *Allsvenskan*. As a comparison the Nylander brothers had just above a ppg average in the same league....when they where a year older....and that was pretty awsome.




And now Jesper Wallstedt, who recently turned 14, has the highest save% in J18 Allsvenskan


----------



## PostFriend

Huffman said:


> And now Jesper Wallstedt, who recently turned 14, has the highest save% in J18 Allsvenskan




http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=394724

Jesper is born 11-14-02! GAA 1,23 SVS 96%, in J18 Allsvenskan.
He has also been backup in J20 Superelit, just turned 14!


----------



## wings5

I would love to see a Swedish player ranking of at least 10 players for the 2017 draft, up to this point in the season. Analysis, and commentary on their ranking/progression would be interesting to read as well.


----------



## Appleyard

wings5 said:


> I would love to see a Swedish player ranking of at least 10 players for the 2017 draft, up to this point in the season. Analysis, and commentary on their ranking/progression would be interesting to read as well.




For me:

#1: Elias Pettersson, 6'2, 161lbs, C/LW, 
#2: Timothy Liljegren, 6'0, 198lbs, RHD 
#3: Lias Andersson, 5'11, 198lbs, C/LW/RW 
#4: Marcus Davidsson, 6'0, 192lbs, LW/C 
#5: Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m, 5'10, 170lbs, LHD 
#6: Jesper Boqvist, 6'0, 180lbs, LW, 
#7: Filip Westerlund, 5'11, 179lbs, RHD 
#8: Rickard Hugg, 5'10, 183lbs, C/LW
#9: Lukas Elvenes, 6'0, 174lbs, RW/LW
#10: Filip Sveningsson, 6'0, 172lbs, LW
#11: Emil BemstrÃ¶m, 5'10, 174lbs, RW/C
#12: Adam Tilander, 6'0, 190lbs, RHD

Would be my top skaters. Tough though after 3 for me... quite a few guys with late 1st to 2nd round talent, could easily change order before years end in my mind.

#1: Olle Eriksson Ek, 6'2, 190lbs, LHG
#2: Arvid SÃ¶derblom, 6'3, 170lbs, LHG

Would be my top two goalies.


----------



## wings5

Appleyard said:


> For me:
> 
> #1: Elias Pettersson, 6'2, 161lbs, C/LW,
> #2: Timothy Liljegren, 6'0, 198lbs, RHD
> #3: Lias Andersson, 5'11, 198lbs, C/LW/RW
> #4: Marcus Davidsson, 6'0, 192lbs, LW/C
> #5: Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m, 5'10, 170lbs, LHD
> #6: Jesper Boqvist, 6'0, 180lbs, LW,
> #7: Filip Westerlund, 5'11, 179lbs, RHD
> #8: Rickard Hugg, 5'10, 183lbs, C/LW
> #9: Lukas Elvenes, 6'0, 174lbs, RW/LW
> #10: Filip Sveningsson, 6'0, 172lbs, LW
> #11: Emil BemstrÃ¶m, 5'10, 174lbs, RW/C
> #12: Adam Tilander, 6'0, 190lbs, RHD
> 
> Would be my top skaters. Tough though after 3 for me... quite a few guys with late 1st to 2nd round talent, could easily change order before years end in my mind.
> 
> #1: Olle Eriksson Ek, 6'2, 190lbs, LHG
> #2: Arvid SÃ¶derblom, 6'3, 170lbs, LHG
> 
> Would be my top two goalies.




Great thanks, whats the scoop on Boqvist what makes him lower than the other forwards? Seems like quite the scorer.


----------



## Zaddy

I feel like Filip Westerlund is getting a bit overrated. He has high-end hockey sense yes, but he's small and not a great skater. His offensive game is a bit lacking too. I would not take him in the 2nd round, maybe not even the 3rd.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

These were the players I thought were first round caliber.



Pavel Buchnevich said:


> Post-WJC Top 31
> 
> 1. Tim Liljegren
> 2. Elias Pettersson
> 9. Erik Brannstrom
> 13. Lias Andersson
> 28. Jesper Boqvist
> 29. Marcus Davidsson


----------



## MrStench

wings5 said:


> Great thanks, whats the scoop on Boqvist what makes him lower than the other forwards? Seems like quite the scorer.




Boqvist is one of the purer perimeter (high-end) forwards I've seen coming out of Sweden in the last few years. He's incredibly talented, but it's less than obvious his talents will translate to North American hockey. A guy like Filip Sveningsson, though he's putting up fewer points, might be a better NHL prospect because he seems more than willing to get uncomfortable to score goals.


----------



## wings5

MrStench said:


> Boqvist is one of the purer perimeter (high-end) forwards I've seen coming out of Sweden in the last few years. He's incredibly talented, but it's less than obvious his talents will translate to North American hockey. A guy like Filip Sveningsson, though he's putting up fewer points, might be a better NHL prospect because he seems more than willing to get uncomfortable to score goals.




I agree , perimiter players are hit or miss, the good thing about Boqvist is his skating ability though. Alot of the scouting reports I've been reading sound alot like Panarin or Kucherov so it may be just a case of landing in the right system.

Panarin



> From a scouting report perspective, he possesses an above average one-timer. He has a sneaky quick release, and an innate ability to find the soft spots in defenses and gravitate toward the right goal scoring areas. The velocity and accuracy on his wrist shot isnâ€™t going to set the world on fire. Heâ€™s no Alex Semin in that department, but his wrist shot is certainly more than adequate. Some of the stickhandling moves he can pull off on the rush may remind some Blackhawks fans of watching Patrick Kane.




Kucherov



> ASSETS:
> Is a great shooter. Has an explosive skating stride and great one-on-one moves. Can beat defenders on the outside with relative frequency. Simply oozes offensive acumen. Can play either wing position.
> FLAWS:
> Is not very big, so he could use added strength in order to better avoid injuries and better handle physical opponents. Also, he needs to avoid the temptation to play a constant peripheral game.




Boqvist



> Boqvistâ€™s speed and puck skills can back defenders off which not only allows him to effortlessly gain entry to the offensive zone but also gives him room to operate offensively. Boqvist routinely beats defenders wide to the goal and showed deceptively good puck protection abilities in the process. A player who is fairly hard to knock off the puck despite needing to add strength to his frame, Boqvist shows impressive potential. With that being said Boqvist does lack velocity behind his shot and his accuracy is inconsistent. Inconsistent effort level away from the puck and in the defensive zone will also need to be addressed.




Sveningsson also sounds like an interesting propect too, though not as much talk about him, his skillset seems to be intriguing.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> These were the players I thought were first round caliber.




BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m at 9, ahead of Andersson? That's interesting.

I thought I'd post some stats for a few players drafted in 2014 to 2016 playing in Sweden...



Player |Team |Drafted by |GP |G |A |Pts
Oskar Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s |Philadelphia |39 |14 |21 |35
Pierre Engvall |Mora
(Swe-2)
|Toronto |39 |17 |16 |33
Jonathan DahlÃ©n |TimrÃ¥
(Swe-2)
|Ottawa |34 |17 |11 |28
Victor Olofsson |FrÃ¶lunda |Buffalo |39 |9 |12 |21
Fredrik KarlstrÃ¶m |AIK
(Swe-2)
|Dallas |34 |7 |13 |20
Kevin Stenlund |HV71 |Columbus |36 |11 |6 |17
Jesper Bratt |AIK
(Swe-2)
|New Jersey |36 |4 |13 |17
Carl GrundstrÃ¶m |FrÃ¶lunda |Toronto |32 |12 |3 |15
Rasmus Asplund |FÃ¤rjestad |Buffalo |29 |3 |12 |15
Emil Johansson (D) |DjurgÃ¥rden |Boston |36 |6 |7 |13


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m at 9, ahead of Andersson? That's interesting.
> 
> I thought I'd post some stats for a few players drafted in 2014 to 2016 playing in Sweden...
> 
> 
> 
> Player |Team |Drafted by |GP |G |A |Pts
> Oskar Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s |Philadelphia |39 |14 |21 |35
> Pierre Engvall |Mora
> (Swe-2)
> |Toronto |39 |17 |16 |33
> Jonathan DahlÃ©n |TimrÃ¥
> (Swe-2)
> |Ottawa |34 |17 |11 |28
> Victor Olofsson |FrÃ¶lunda |Buffalo |39 |9 |12 |21
> Fredrik KarlstrÃ¶m |AIK
> (Swe-2)
> |Dallas |34 |7 |13 |20
> Kevin Stenlund |HV71 |Columbus |36 |11 |6 |17
> Jesper Bratt |AIK
> (Swe-2)
> |New Jersey |36 |4 |13 |17
> Carl GrundstrÃ¶m |FrÃ¶lunda |Toronto |32 |12 |3 |15
> Rasmus Asplund |FÃ¤rjestad |Buffalo |29 |3 |12 |15
> Emil Johansson (D) |DjurgÃ¥rden |Boston |36 |6 |7 |13




Brannstrom is highly skilled as a defenseman, and pretty good defensively for someone his size. I think he's likely to be a top 4 D, possibly top 2 if he pans out. With Andersson, I wonder if he has more upside than playing in an NHL middle six. I personally don't think he has first line upside.


----------



## ulvvf

Zaddy Zads said:


> I feel like Filip Westerlund is getting a bit overrated. He has high-end hockey sense yes, but he's small and not a great skater. His offensive game is a bit lacking too. I would not take him in the 2nd round, maybe not even the 3rd.





Who is overrating him?


----------



## Lexus

DahlÃ©n, Pettersson at it again today. (Game ended 1-2)


----------



## Zaddy

ulvvf said:


> Who is overrating him?




A bunch of different people. Scouts mostly. Corey Pronman has him at #27 apparently. FC has him #55. Others have him high too.


----------



## Proust*

Lexus said:


> *DahlÃ©n*, Pettersson at it again today. (Game ended 1-2)




Dahlen seems to be tearing it up. Anyone think his skills and success are translatable to the SHL?


----------



## Appleyard

Proust said:


> Dahlen seems to be tearing it up. Anyone think his skills and success are translatable to the SHL?




No reason why not. Good IQ, good skater, immense release and not scared to go to dirty areas.

I imagine he goes and paces for ~30-35pts next year if he is in the SHL.


----------



## Lexus

Rasmus Dahlin with some nice dangles today.


----------



## Jonas1235

robin kovacs not putting up numbers in hartford, but could be nhler?


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Jonas1235 said:


> robin kovacs not putting up numbers in hartford, but could be nhler?




I really doubt it.


----------



## ManUtdTobbe

Jonas1235 said:


> robin kovacs not putting up numbers in hartford, but could be nhler?




Wouldn't put too much stock in his AHL numbers, he's one of the youngest players in the league and he plays 4th line minutes for an awful coach who's system is purely dump and chase. Hardly a good situation for a skilled 19 yo. He was always a long shot to make the NHL as everyone not drafted early, he still has NHL upside.


----------



## wings5

ManUtdTobbe said:


> Wouldn't put too much stock in his AHL numbers, he's one of the youngest players in the league and he plays 4th line minutes for an awful coach who's system is purely dump and chase. Hardly a good situation for a skilled 19 yo. He was always a long shot to make the NHL as everyone not drafted early, he still has NHL upside.




Honestly didn't see a point in him moving this early. Should have tried his hand at the SHL level first but yeah his team is garbage, stillcan't believe he's only on the 4th line though..


----------



## BigHitter67

way off topic here fellas but thought i would post here as its most likely to be seen by the HF swedish/scandinavian contingent. Erik karlsson!!. Guy is playing the best hockey of his young carreer! He was all over the ice last night vs Bruins and his skating is quite simply off the charts. Guys like him , Mcdavid, Crosby are at another level..but unlike the later two he obviously didnt go first OA. He kind of 'snuck up' on everyone. How is that! For you guys over in Sweden ..anyone familiar with his early development going way back to minor hockey? I mean Mcdavid and Crosby were already on the radar so-to-speak as 10 and 11 yearold phenoms but what about EK? Was there any indication of future greatness in those formative years and if not then at what point did people start to take notice that this kid might be special


----------



## Lexus

DahlÃ©n with a 5 point night today in the HA playoff series...


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Shady67 said:


> way off topic here fellas but thought i would post here as its most likely to be seen by the HF swedish/scandinavian contingent. Erik karlsson!!. Guy is playing the best hockey of his young carreer! He was all over the ice last night vs Bruins and his skating is quite simply off the charts. Guys like him , Mcdavid, Crosby are at another level..but unlike the later two he obviously didnt go first OA. He kind of 'snuck up' on everyone. How is that! For you guys over in Sweden ..anyone familiar with his early development going way back to minor hockey? I mean Mcdavid and Crosby were already on the radar so-to-speak as 10 and 11 yearold phenoms but what about EK? Was there any indication of future greatness in those formative years and if not then at what point did people start to take notice that this kid might be special




I'd be curious to hear what some avid Swedish fans would say to this as well.

From what I gather, it was never clear at any stage of his teenage development that he'd become what he has become. I mean, he's simply the most cerebral offensive Dman in the league and of this generation. He's what Brian Leetch was in the 90s.

I'd say that the likes of Kylington and now Liljegren have received a lot more attention at ages 16 and 17 than Karlsson ever did.

But again, I'd love to hear what a Swedish fan picked up from Karlsson's pre-draft status and development.


----------



## KRM

Chapin Landvogt said:


> I'd be curious to hear what some avid Swedish fans would say to this as well.
> 
> From what I gather, it was never clear at any stage of his teenage development that he'd become what he has become. I mean, he's simply the most cerebral offensive Dman in the league and of this generation. He's what Brian Leetch was in the 90s.
> 
> I'd say that the likes of Kylington and now Liljegren have received a lot more attention at ages 16 and 17 than Karlsson ever did.
> 
> But again, I'd love to hear what a Swedish fan picked up from Karlsson's pre-draft status and development.




Well Karlsson sat out most of his 16 year season, probably flew under the radar in international scouting media due to that during his draft season. Quite evident what skills he possessed before being drafted.


----------



## BigHitter67

KRM said:


> Well Karlsson sat out most of his 16 year season, probably flew under the radar in international scouting media due to that during his draft season. Quite evident what skills he possessed before being drafted.




Why's that, was he injured?


----------



## JimboA

Shady67 said:


> way off topic here fellas but thought i would post here as its most likely to be seen by the HF swedish/scandinavian contingent. Erik karlsson!!. Guy is playing the best hockey of his young carreer! He was all over the ice last night vs Bruins and his skating is quite simply off the charts. Guys like him , Mcdavid, Crosby are at another level..but unlike the later two he obviously didnt go first OA. He kind of 'snuck up' on everyone. How is that! For you guys over in Sweden ..anyone familiar with his early development going way back to minor hockey? I mean Mcdavid and Crosby were already on the radar so-to-speak as 10 and 11 yearold phenoms but what about EK? Was there any indication of future greatness in those formative years and if not then at what point did people start to take notice that this kid might be special






Chapin Landvogt said:


> I'd be curious to hear what some avid Swedish fans would say to this as well.
> 
> From what I gather, it was never clear at any stage of his teenage development that he'd become what he has become. I mean, he's simply the most cerebral offensive Dman in the league and of this generation. He's what Brian Leetch was in the 90s.
> 
> I'd say that the likes of Kylington and now Liljegren have received a lot more attention at ages 16 and 17 than Karlsson ever did.
> 
> But again, I'd love to hear what a Swedish fan picked up from Karlsson's pre-draft status and development.



I can't answer your question, but this might interest you, if you haven't seen it before. Uploaded before his draft, but I don't know exactly when this is from, probably the 07-08 season.


----------



## PuckPoise

Shady67 said:


> Why's that, was he injured?




He wanted to leave SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje (some stories about him being a big bully at school and he got in trouble for that) but they didn't want to let him go without compensation.


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Now that the regular season has finished in Allsvenskan and SHL, here are my top 12 for this season by prospects drafted 2014-2016. This isn't a list of top Swedish prospects, but rather the recently drafted players with the most impressive statistics in my opinion.



# |Name |Team |League |NHL rights |Stats
12 |Jonas Johansson |Almtuna IS |Allsvenskan |Buffalo Sabres |37GP 17W 18L 81GA 2.26GAA .913SV% 3SO
11 |Victor Olofsson |FrÃ¶lunda HC |SHL |Buffalo Sabres |51GP 9G 18A 27Pts
10 |Jesper Lindgren (D) |Modo Hockey |Allsvenskan |Toronto Maple Leafs |50GP 3G 21A 24Pts
9 |Kevin Stenlund |HV71 |SHL |Columbus Blue Jackets |48GP 13G 7A 20Pts
8 |Fredrik KarlstrÃ¶m |AIK |Allsvenskan |Dallas Stars |45GP 9G 15A 24Pts
7 |Emil Johansson (D) |DjurgÃ¥rdens IF |SHL |Boston Bruins |49GP 7G 10A 17Pts
6 |Carl GrundstrÃ¶m |FrÃ¶lunda HC |SHL |Toronto Maple Leafs |45GP 14G 6A 20Pts
5 |Felix SandstrÃ¶m |BrynÃ¤s IF |SHL |Philadelphia Flyers |22GP 14W 7L 48GA 2.25GAA .908SV% 2SO
4 |Pierre Engvall |Mora IK |Allsvenskan |Toronto Maple Leafs |50GP 21G 19A 40Pts
3 |Linus SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m |HV71 |SHL |New York Islanders |22GP 18W 4L 30GA 1.34GAA .943SV% 6SO
2 |Oskar Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s IF |SHL |Philadelphia Flyers |52GP 22G 25A 47Pts
1 |Jonathan DahlÃ©n |TimrÃ¥ IK |Allsvenskan |Vancouver Canucks |45GP 25G 19A 44Pts


----------



## DoctorDoak

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Now that the regular season has finished in Allsvenskan and SHL, here are my top 12 for this season by prospects drafted 2014-2016. This isn't a list of top Swedish prospects, but rather the recently drafted players with the most impressive statistics in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> # |Name |Team |League |NHL rights |Stats
> 12 |Jonas Johansson |Almtuna IS |Allsvenskan |Buffalo Sabres |37GP 17W 18L 81GA 2.26GAA .913SV% 3SO
> 11 |Victor Olofsson |FrÃ¶lunda HC |SHL |Buffalo Sabres |51GP 9G 18A 27Pts
> 10 |Jesper Lindgren (D) |Modo Hockey |Allsvenskan |Toronto Maple Leafs |50GP 3G 21A 24Pts
> 9 |Kevin Stenlund |HV71 |SHL |Columbus Blue Jackets |48GP 13G 7A 20Pts
> 8 |Fredrik KarlstrÃ¶m |AIK |Allsvenskan |Dallas Stars |45GP 9G 15A 24Pts
> 7 |Emil Johansson (D) |DjurgÃ¥rdens IF |SHL |Boston Bruins |49GP 7G 10A 17Pts
> 6 |Carl GrundstrÃ¶m |FrÃ¶lunda HC |SHL |Toronto Maple Leafs |45GP 14G 6A 20Pts
> 5 |Felix SandstrÃ¶m |BrynÃ¤s IF |SHL |Philadelphia Flyers |22GP 14W 7L 48GA 2.25GAA .908SV% 2SO
> 4 |Pierre Engvall |Mora IK |Allsvenskan |Toronto Maple Leafs |50GP 21G 19A 40Pts
> 3 |Linus SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m |HV71 |SHL |New York Islanders |22GP 18W 4L 30GA 1.34GAA .943SV% 6SO
> 2 |Oskar Lindblom |BrynÃ¤s IF |SHL |Philadelphia Flyers |52GP 22G 25A 47Pts
> 1 |Jonathan DahlÃ©n |TimrÃ¥ IK |Allsvenskan |Vancouver Canucks |45GP 25G 19A 44Pts





What are your thoughts on Engvall's year? Is it a sign he's taking the next step, or is this a blip? Would he even bother coming over with the Leafs having such a deep system?


----------



## Howe Elbows 9

Honestly, I'm not sure if it's the next step in his development or if it's a blip. Mora has had a great season and I wouldn't say that Engvall has been quite as important as DahlÃ©n and Pettersson have been for TimrÃ¥. It'll be interesting to see if Mora plays in the SHL or Allsvenskan next season, which might decide where Engvall plays in 2017-18.


----------



## DoctorDoak

Howe Elbows 9 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure if it's the next step in his development or if it's a blip. Mora has had a great season and I wouldn't say that Engvall has been quite as important as DahlÃ©n and Pettersson have been for TimrÃ¥. It'll be interesting to see if Mora plays in the SHL or Allsvenskan next season, which might decide where Engvall plays in 2017-18.




Thanks for the feedback, I can see that playing with Dahlen and Pettersson makes this season a potential outlier for him.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

DoctorDoak said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I can see that playing with Dahlen and Pettersson makes this season a potential outlier for him.




He doesnt play on the same team as them.


----------



## Zaddy

A couple of guys with very slow starts have been roaring back over the last month or two.

Marcus SylvegÃ¥rd had a very poor start and was producing at a similar or worse pace to that of last year in SuperElit. Recently he's been getting on the scoresheet much more frequently however and is now up to 28 points in 37 games as well as 3 points in 3 games in Allsvenskan.

Another guy that had an even slower start to the season is Fabian Zetterlund. He produced so poorly in the first couple of months of the season that it seemed like he wasn't even going to get drafted. Now all of a sudden he is up to 36 points in 40 games. Remarkable comeback from a kid who has been hyped for a couple of years.

I'm personally a big fan of SylvegÃ¥rd, really like his raw skillset. I see some Anton Blidh in him. Think he definitely deserves to get picked in the late rounds.

Zetterlund I'm not as high on and think will have a tough time to make it to the show, but I haven't caught him recently so maybe he has reinvented his game a little considering the uptick in production.


----------



## DoctorDoak

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> He doesnt play on the same team as them.




My bad.


----------



## PuckPoise

According to Aftonbladet, some NHL team signed Swedish UFA D Calle RosÃ©n. No rumours what team. Smooth skater with a big shot.


----------



## Luddowich

Can someone give me some information about the following prospects since i haven't been able to follow as many prospects I'd like. Dominating numbers against their peers with great size.
Marcus WestfÃ¤lt
Carl Wassenius


----------



## Lapa

Thread full.


----------

